# [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (tome 6)

## xaviermiller

Tome 6 du fil de discussion qui parle de tout et de rien, mais SVP évitez les flamewar...

----------

## kopp

Bon, parlons de geekerie.

Il y en a qui ont un Raspberry Pi ici ?

Si oui, utilisez-vous Gentoo dessus ?

J'hésite à me lancer dans le bazar nécessaire à l'installer, ou à choisir la facilité et utiliser une Raspbian....

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui

Oui (en utilisant distcc, GCC prend par exemple 24h pour se compiler sur le modèle à 256 Mo)

Et Raspian est une merveille de stabilité et de réactivité.

----------

## kopp

Oki.

Je me demande surtout si c'est la peine de me lancer dans un crossdev, etc

Ça peut justement être l'occasion de m'intéresser à ces questions (crossdev, distcc, etc), ou bien seulement l'occasion de perdre du temps.

J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop ce que je veux faire avec mon Pi... (j'ai de la chance, j'ai un modèle à 512 Mo )

----------

## xaviermiller

Crossdev est intéressant, mais si tu veux un Gentoo aussi fourni que Raspian, cela te demandera beaucoup de sueur car plusieurs paquets ne se cross-compilent pas (perl, python).

La page du wiki Gentoo est bien complète.

Pour ma part, j'ai créé un environnment crossdev armv6j, et cross-compilé GCC et injecté ce paquet binaire. Le reste est compilé sur le raspberry pi avec distcc.

C'est lent, très lent... un peu comme quand j'avais un PII 266 avec 128MO de RAM, et qu'il fallait une semaine pour avoir Glibc...

Une autre solution est, si tu as un ARM plus puissant (pandaboard, smartphone gentooisé, ...) de compiler pour le raspi dans un chroot (c'est ce que j'ai fait quand j'avais un pandaboard, mais je l'ai revendu à un ami qui en avait une utilité plus, hem, productive).

Raspian est la seule distribution Linux hors Gentoo qui est restée dans mes doigts plus que 10 minutes. J'ai joué avec celle-ci plusieurs mois avant de craquer pour Gentoo. 

Ma Gentoo sur le raspi est minimale : juste un système "vanilla" en instable. J'envisage de faire joujou avec les ports GPIO, voire le coller à un Arduino.

----------

## kopp

Hum, je ne sais pas si j'aurais cette patience...

Je vais voir avec Raspbian hein. Même si j'ai du mal avec le système Debian.

Ou alors je tenterai Arch. J'avais essayé y a fort longtemps et j'avais trouvé ça sympa. Mais c'était en 2005   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Honnêtement, Raspian est fait pour le Raspberry Pi : l'installation se fait en quelques instants (un setup pré-configuré dans l'image disque), et propose tout ce qu'il faut pour faire fonctionner la bête overclock et réglages de la sortie TV inclus.

----------

## Oupsman

Une découverte intéressante grâce à un pote : http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php

En gros, c'est Google Chrome débarrassé de tout ce qui est flicage et traçage de l'utilisateur. La release courante est en générale la release N-1 de Chrome (ainsi on en est à la 26 à l'heure ou j'écris ceci), le temps de nettoyer le code de toute la saloperie Googlesque. 

Oui il semble qu'il ait gelé en enfer ... mais j'ai pris peur en regardant la dernière Google I/O

EDIT : et la consommation mémoire est très légère. Avec 5 onglets ouverts, je suis à 100 Mo à peine.

----------

## xaviermiller

Chromium ne fait pas ce genre de nettoyage de code ?

----------

## Oupsman

Pas à ma connaissance.

----------

## boozo

Je ne connaissais pas merci pour l'info Oupsman  :Smile: 

Toutefois, on peut trouver des ressentis discordants à son sujet et la page du projet ne semble pas non plus des plus claires quand à ses mainteneurs.

Ce serait je pense intéressant d'en savoir plus (via un dev "de chez nous" i.e.).

C'est ce qui me gène le plus sur le fond je dirai : ça manque un peu de "transparence" et d'éclairage sur la légitimité des allégations (dans un sens comme dans l'autre bien sûr)   :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Quand l'on connaît la collaboration de Goggle avec les agences d'espionnage US, on sait qu'utiliser Chrome c'est leur faciliter la vie   :Laughing:  ... Quand à ce fork, il a le mérite de poser quelques bonnes questions sur l'évolution d'internet. Surfer sur le net aujourd'hui, et ce quelque soit le navigateur utilisé, c'est avoir un flic à domicile.

Et de toutes façons, des solutions existent pour celles et ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire fliquer, à commencer par Tor ou le Tail live CD.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tor, ouais, ben j'ai voulu mettre un noeud 24/24 chez moi sur une machine dédiée (parce que c'est possible, et puis c'est tout  :Smile: ).

Et ben je suis pas chaud du tout, je l'ai même éteint. Je n'ai pas du tout ouvert le code, mais ya pas mal de trucs qui me chagrinent, à commencer par le soft qui s'ouvre une socket permanente en écoute pour pouvoir faire ses requêtes DNS, on continue avec une quasi totale absence de gestion du multi-threading (ticket sur le sujet a quelques années)

Sentiment mitigé sur la qualité fonctionnelle du truc, en somme.

----------

## Dominique_71

De toute façon, Tor n'est qu'une partie de la solution. Il faut aussi remarquer que les premiers utilisateurs de ces réseaux anonymisés ont toujours été l'armée et les services secrets. Il y a donc beaucoup de chances qu'en même temps qu'ils utilisent ces réseaux, ils ont développé les 1001 manières de les craquer.

Plus important est de crypter les communications voir même les disques. Car là, ils se cassent les dents sur les techniques de cryptage actuelles. Le principal problême est de trouver une clé qui soit mémorisable tout en étant suffisament originale pour ne pas pouvoir être trouvée.

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

> Surfer sur le net aujourd'hui, et ce quelque soit le navigateur utilisé, c'est avoir un flic à domicile. 

 

C'est la  loi pour la confiance dans l’économie numérique du 21 juin 2004.

 :Arrow: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Plus important est de crypter les communications voir même les disques. Car là, ils se cassent les dents sur les techniques de cryptage actuelles. Le principal problême est de trouver une clé qui soit mémorisable tout en étant suffisament originale pour ne pas pouvoir être trouvée.

 

Mmmmm, alors le coup de chiffrer les disques, oui, mais quand le monsieur il te demande ta clé sous peine de condamnation pour obstruction à la justice (quelque soit le motif initial de l'enquête), hein, ben je vous laisse voir ce que vous feriez, vous. (ok, au départ, l'idée est de protéger des accès "illégaux-woops je savais pas que c'était chez vous ici")

----------

## Dominique_71

En Suisse, tout ce que tu es obligé de répondre à un flic est ton nom, ton adresse et ta profession. Avec la révision du code civil accepté par le trop bon peuple il y a une dizaine d'années, ils peuvent prendre ta photo et tes empreintes même si tu n'es prévenu de rien du tout. A part ça, basta, ils ont rien à savoir de toi.

Il m'est arrivé une fois, avant cette nouvelle loi, de me faire embarquer vers 2 heures du mat avec une centaine de personnes dans un squatt. Nous étions tous au courant de nos droits. Résultat des courses, la copine et moi ont été les deux seules personnes à se faire raccompagner en voiture jusqu'au bistro où l'on s'était donné rendez-vous. On a été les deux seuls à refuser de se faire tirer le portrait et les empreintes.

Je sais que les lois ne sont pas les même dans l'hexagone et que les flics peuvent s'y monter plus violents qu'en Suisse. - Censuré parce qu'autrement je vais me faire chauffer les oreilles par les p'tits chefs zélés. ça c'est aussi une différence entre la Suisse et la France. Sur un forum similaire en Suisse, je n'aurai pas besoin de m'autocensurer.

Cette histoire de squatt me montre que la majorité des gens n'ont pas compris que la démocratie implique une responsabilité. Vivre dans une démocratie implique d'être le maître de son destin. Ce qui implique à son tour que se contenter de voter pour des - censuré - n'est pas suffisant. A la place d'assumer cette responsabilité, la majorité des gens ne méritent pas le peu de droits qu'ils ont car ils ne sont même pas capable de les faire respecter, et ceci même quand ils sont au courant de ces droits et même face à des flics aussi peu violents que les flics suisses.   :Laughing:   Après il faut pas venir s'étonner si la révolution de Paris à donner Pétain et Laval, celle de Viennes Hitler, et celle de Moscou Lénine, Trotsky et Staline... L'homme sait mieux conquérir ses droits que les garder. Avec la démocratie, nous avons la chance de pouvoir être les maîtres de notre destin, mais cela n'arrivera que si nous nous montrons capable de nous respecter suffisamment pour nous organiser nous-mêmes et imposer une démocratie qui vienne d'en bas. Ce qui est d'ailleurs le sens du mot démocratie - le gouvernement par le peuple. Mais la majorité des gens ne semble pas être consciente de son bonheur et préfère le laisser filer que le cultiver.

----------

## geekounet

On ne parle pas du cas des flics lors d'un banal contrôle, d'une explusion de squat ou autre, on parle d'un mandat du procureur ordonnant la prise et l'analyse de ton matériel et donc tes clés cryptographiques, et c'est dans une situation où tu es déjà inculpé et en état d'arrestation, tu n'es plus en position de choix. Si tu leur donne pas, t'aggraves ton cas, c'est une obstruction à la justice. Cas typiques : arrestation de pirates, d'espions, de membres de réseaux pédophiles, etc.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Censuré parce qu'autrement je vais me faire chauffer les oreilles par les p'tits chefs zélés. ça c'est aussi une différence entre la Suisse et la France. Sur un forum similaire en Suisse, je n'aurai pas besoin de m'autocensurer.

 

Ce n'est pas nécessaire, je ne suis pas un petit chef zélé. J'ai clos l'autre sujet qui dégénérait, tout simplement.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> On ne parle pas du cas des flics lors d'un banal contrôle, d'une explusion de squat ou autre, on parle d'un mandat du procureur ordonnant la prise et l'analyse de ton matériel et donc tes clés cryptographiques, et c'est dans une situation où tu es déjà inculpé et en état d'arrestation, tu n'es plus en position de choix. Si tu leur donne pas, t'aggraves ton cas, c'est une obstruction à la justice. Cas typiques : arrestation de pirates, d'espions, de membres de réseaux pédophiles, etc.

 

Je suis d'accord, je suis pour condamner les pédophiles comme les banquiers qui ne respectent pas la loi. Qu'ils assument leurs conneries. 

Mais pour le commun des mortels, la défense de ses droits commence par la défense des choses simples. Et je ne suis pas d'accord de renoncer à mes droits pour une chasse aux pédophiles ou aux terroristes qui peut être menée dans le cadre des législations actuelles, et alors que les récentes lois comme adopi et compagnies ne sont que des lois visant à permettre à quelques grandes sociétés de prendre le contrôle d'internet à travers la prise de contrôle des moyens de diffusion.

Stallman et beaucoup d'autres sont très clair là-dessus: celui qui contrôle la technologie contrôle le média. Aujourd'hui, internet repose sur un certain nombre de protocoles ouverts, mais dés le début, une société comme microsoft s'est ingéniée pour leur rajouter des trucs à elles. Aujourd'hui, microsoft à été rejointe par d'autres sociétés comme les majors, ou IBM avec sa planète intelligente, et un des buts de ces gens-là est de prendre le contrôle d'internet. Ils se sont maqués avec les politiciens, ça a été facile car tous partis confondus, ceux-ci sont des obsédés du contrôle.

Stalman explique aussi pourquoi. Avec la technologie de l'informatique, la structure même d'une série d'industries, dont celle de l'enregistrement, à changé. Ce n'est plus important pour eux de contrôler les moyens de production mais les droits sur les enregistrements. Et accessoirement, ils essaient de contrôler les moyens de diffusion, donc internet. J'estime aussi que les majors sont naïves quand elles s'allient avec microsoft ou ibm, car en cas de prises de contrôle d'internet par ces sociétés, ceux qui contrôleront seront ceux qui maîtriseront la technologie, donc des sociétés comme microsoft et ibm, pas les majors.

Quand aux musiciens, il semble que ce soient les premiers qui aient compris cette mutation de leur industrie. Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de labels indépendants, voir même de musiciens indépendants, qui n'arrêtent pas de fleurir sur toute la planète. Et cela, les majors ne pourront pas l'empêcher.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *dominique_71 wrote:*   Censuré parce qu'autrement je vais me faire chauffer les oreilles par les p'tits chefs zélés. ça c'est aussi une différence entre la Suisse et la France. Sur un forum similaire en Suisse, je n'aurai pas besoin de m'autocensurer. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas nécessaire, je ne suis pas un petit chef zélé. J'ai clos l'autre sujet qui dégénérait, tout simplement.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

@El_goretto:> Vu dans le planet de ces derniers jours (sais pas si tu es abonné) et comme j'avais vu ton post a ce sujet dans la partie anglophone y'a quelques temps : autant te donner des devoirs pour les vacances...   :Mr. Green: 

[LilBlue => page du projet chez us]

----------

## El_Goretto

boozo: toutafé!

J'ai vu çà en cherchant le stage3 hardened/uclibc expérimental  :Smile:  (et non, je suis un vieil imbécile en devenir. Planet gentoo, le RSS, c'est trop moderne pour moi  :Razz: )

C'est très intéressant, mais c'est ballot, c'est sur mon home server que je voulais tester le bousin, et pas sur un desktop. Encore plus ballot, mon client actuel m'a refilé une vieille brouette pour bosser, hors de question d'essayer cette lilblue pourtant très sexy :/ (je me plains de bosser sous debian si je veux, non mais)

Note spécial alzheimer: Notez bien que quand vous déroulez une install gentoo dans un chroot sur une machine hardened, ben quand on a bien fait son boulot sur le système hôte, on a plein d'emm.... pendant l'install  :Very Happy:  (toutes les sécurités relatives au chroot jail à désactiver, ahem).

----------

## boozo

RhÔoh c'te mauvaise foi !  :Laughing: 

Amha, tu peux en faire un "full featured server" du profile et avoir juste le @system

ps: Tu n'as rien à m'envier : suis également un dinosaure... je fais encore ma veille à la main via bookmarks (là au moins je m'oblige à le faire sinon... ) 

ps2: hey au fait, le routeur : y dit quoi à l'usage ^^ ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ps2: hey au fait, le routeur : y dit quoi à l'usage ^^ ?

 

Et béh c'est bien plus stable (si on compare les OS d'origine) et suffisamment plus performant (si on compare le hardware) pour ne pas régretter du tout le mikrotik 450G que j'avais. Et la communauté est passionnée, active et compétente (un peu comme ici, mais avec moins de trolls  :Razz: ). Sans compter les techos "in house" (qui sont des vrais techos) qui suive le fofo, écoutent, répondent, prennent note, bref, ça augure un bon produit qui va en s'affinant (genre l'offloading ipv6 pour la prochaine version de l'OS, et une accélération harware de la crypto openvpn (seulement ipsec en ce moment) mais pour une version ultérieure non précisée).

Non, vraiment, bien, je recommande sans problème. Ya même des gens qui ont mis une gentoo dessus, mais reste que les drivers sont plus ou moins proprios (pour l'accéleration hardware par ex, ça peut être utile), donc une gentoo sans une quenelle perso faite main... j'ai du mal à me motiver. ^^

Et pour uclibc/hardened, je t'assure, c'est déjà commencé, j'ai l'install déjà en cours depuis le stage 3 "non lilblue". J'ai même pété mon premier bugreport, c'est dire  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Plus important est de crypter les communications voir même les disques. Car là, ils se cassent les dents sur les techniques de cryptage actuelles. Le principal problême est de trouver une clé qui soit mémorisable tout en étant suffisament originale pour ne pas pouvoir être trouvée.

 

Il semble que j'aie faux là-dessus: La France n’arrive pas à avoir des informations sur le noyau Windows

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin, l’ancien cryptanalyste de la DGSE confirme en creux qu’il n’existe pas actuellement de système de chiffrage qui ne peut être déchiffré par l’Etat. "Imaginez que demain on découvre des systèmes de chiffrement inviolables. Si vous les donnez à tout le monde, vous aurez des pédophiles ou des terroristes qui seront définitivement protégés", prévient-il.

 

----------

## k-root

http://durham.io/2013/07/09/seth-vidal-creator-of-yum-open-source-software-killed-in-bike-accident-off-hillandale-rd/

----------

## El_Goretto

Test d'install d'une machine en toolchain hardened-uclibc-amd64:

```
The following 37 packages have failed to build or install:

[...]
```

Je ne sais pas si j'aurai la force de remplir 37 bug reports   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *k-root wrote:*   

> http://durham.io/2013/07/09/seth-vidal-creator-of-yum-open-source-software-killed-in-bike-accident-off-hillandale-rd/

 

Mieux que les oiseaux d'Hitchlok

Je me déplace beaucoup en vélo moi-même, et beaucoup d'automobilistes sont des vrais connards totalement inconscients et dangereux pour les autres. Non seulement ils polluent l'air des autres pour un truc aussi con que de se déplacer d'un point A à un point B, mais en plus ils mettent en danger la vie des autres. Ce qui en soit n'a rien d'étonnant, car comme l'ont très bien dit les indiens d'Amérique du nord aux colons puritains qui les massacraient et qui massacraient les bisons: "Quelqu'un qui ne respecte pas la nature est incapable de respecter ses semblables." La voiture est le meilleur exemple que je connaisse pour démontrer que cette parole des indiens est vraie. Beaucoup de couples, quand ils ont en enfant, achètent une plus grosse voiture, voir une deuxième, alors que la seule certitude à 100% qu'ils peuvent avoir, c'est qu'à technologie équivalente, une grosse voiture va polluer d'avantage l'air de leur(s) enfant(s) qu'une petite.  :Twisted Evil: 

Il y a aussi un énorme problème d'infrastructures. J'ai habité en Suède. Il y a beaucoup de pistes cyclables en site propre. Le résultat est que les poubellistes s'embêtent pas avec les cyclistes, et que les cyclistes s'embêtent pas avec les poubellistes, si bien qu'il y a beaucoup plus de respect entre les deux. De même que beaucoup moins d'accidents graves, car une voiture qui se fait un vélo, ça fait toujours mal au cycliste. A Malmö quand il neige, ils déblaient les pistes cyclables avant les routes.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Test d'install d'une machine en toolchain hardened-uclibc-amd64:
> 
> ```
> The following 37 packages have failed to build or install:
> 
> ...

 

Faut voir, c'est peut-être à cause du premier que les autres ont bogués. J'utilise pas c'est fonction de portage, je veux qu'il s'arrête quand ça plante.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il semble que j'aie faux là-dessus: La France n’arrive pas à avoir des informations sur le noyau Windows
> 
>  *Quote:*   Enfin, l’ancien cryptanalyste de la DGSE confirme en creux qu’il n’existe pas actuellement de système de chiffrage qui ne peut être déchiffré par l’Etat. "Imaginez que demain on découvre des systèmes de chiffrement inviolables. Si vous les donnez à tout le monde, vous aurez des pédophiles ou des terroristes qui seront définitivement protégés", prévient-il. 

 

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire...

----------

## Dominique_71

Je te le fait pas dire   :Laughing: 

----------

## k-root

http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=8998

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

9 ans de présence sur le forum, soit 9 ans de Gentooïtude extrème  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 9 ans de présence sur le forum, soit 9 ans de Gentooïtude extrème 

 

Hoho, mais c'est kwenspc qui va prendre ses 10 piges de fofo sous peu ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   
> 
> Il semble que j'aie faux là-dessus: La France n’arrive pas à avoir des informations sur le noyau Windows
> 
>  *Quote:*   Enfin, l’ancien cryptanalyste de la DGSE confirme en creux qu’il n’existe pas actuellement de système de chiffrage qui ne peut être déchiffré par l’Etat. "Imaginez que demain on découvre des systèmes de chiffrement inviolables. Si vous les donnez à tout le monde, vous aurez des pédophiles ou des terroristes qui seront définitivement protégés", prévient-il.  
> ...

 

Et quid des pirates qui violent les droits d'auteurs ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   9 ans de présence sur le forum, soit 9 ans de Gentooïtude extrème  
> 
> Hoho, mais c'est kwenspc qui va prendre ses 10 piges de fofo sous peu ^^

 

Faudra prévoir un feu d'artifice grandiose   :Cool: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et quid des pirates qui violent les droits d'auteurs ?  

 

Lui, il est son propre pirate. Il n'a jamais autant vendu d'albums que depuis qu'il a mit toutes ses chansons en téléchargement libre sur la toile...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   9 ans de présence sur le forum, soit 9 ans de Gentooïtude extrème  
> 
> Hoho, mais c'est kwenspc qui va prendre ses 10 piges de fofo sous peu ^^ 
> 
> Faudra prévoir un feu d'artifice grandiose  

 

C'te coup de vieux...   :Embarassed: 

Par contre ça fait déjà 10 ans de Gentoo, j'ai commencé en Mai 2003.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *El_Goretto wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   9 ans de présence sur le forum, soit 9 ans de Gentooïtude extrème  
> 
> Hoho, mais c'est kwenspc qui va prendre ses 10 piges de fofo sous peu ^^ 
> 
> Faudra prévoir un feu d'artifice grandiose   
> ...

 

Hep ! I want some cake too !  :Mr. Green: 

Save the date 2014:

```
# tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep created

Filesystem created:       Thu Feb 19 20:05:36 2004
```

----------

## boozo

 *k-root wrote:*   

> http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=8998
> 
> 

 

Mmmmh bien !   :Shocked: 

Et c'est un peu surprenant d'en faire un tel laïus... c'pas le genre de chose dont on "s'épanche" en place publique ; et d'autant plus quand on est un hébergeur...

----------

## k-root

c'est  Octave , l'expert en communication de chez OVH 

http://www.ovh.com/fr/a1136.interview-github-octave-klaba-ovh

moi aussi , ce type me surprend  à chaque fois ..

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*   http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=8998
> 
>  
> 
> Mmmmh bien !  
> ...

 

Et bien bizarrement, en ce^qui me concerne, ça provoque l'effet inverse à celui que l'on peut craindre: la sécu "open" par opposition à la sécu "opaque", même combat que pour le logiciel: avoir confiance en un organisme qui est transparent et affiche sa capacité à détecter et réagir à ce genre d'événement. 

Et je dis çà, je ne suis même pas client. ^^

A l'opposé du spectre, on a ceux qui ne découvre que des années plus tard que des gens ont des accès à leur SI (véridique), et au milieu, les gens qui se croyaient à l'abri ou n'en ont pas grand chose à faire, et qui jurent que c'est la dernière fois (ce qui est archi-faux, bien sûr).

----------

## boozo

Je comprends bien ton point de vue et il a des arguments certains je te l'accorde mais - pardonne-moi une remarque qui ne t'est en rien dirigée - je trouve aussi cette tactique (je choisis ce terme a dessein) très "politiquement correcte" et très "dans l'air du temps" ; ne serait-ce que par les reprises à tout bout de champ par les médias depuis quelques années.

La notion de "transparence" sur tout et pour tout est un non sens selon moi et il y a de surcroit une acception qui me gène profondément. Par le sens même de ce mot : ce qui est transparent est aussi "invisible" puisqu'on voit au travers ce qui est derrière. De fait en un sens, on ne voit rien alors que tout laisse à le croire  :Wink: 

Je ne digresse pas vraiment en disant celà. La vision Client (b2c) est une chose certes mais c'est aussi une entreprise avec sa concurrence, ses sponsors, ses financeurs, ses partenaires, etc alors ce genre d'événement et sa gestion "com" n'est jamais sans impact. Que dire également de ce qui peut rejaillir sur les Clients lésés (je parle aussi de b2b) ?   

Je n'engage que moi là-dessus mais la stratégie de communication employée pour porter à la connaissance du Client (et du quidam) des éléments aussi sensibles me semble - sous cette forme et dans ce niveau de détails - plus refléter de l'amateurisme qu'un choix réfléchi.

Informer oui c'est un choix qui se tient mais le quidam n'est ni légitime ni impartial et n'est pas non plus un membre d'une commission d'enquête alors donner accès a ces informations sous cette forme là n'apporte rien à la compréhension du problème...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin bon, je suis sans doute un vieux dinosaure mais trouve cela un peu suprenant sinon inconsidéré.   :Shocked: 

Edit: @k-root:> Houlàla, je vieilli c'est certain... j'ai même râté ton post en lisant   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> c'est Octave , l'expert en communication de chez OVH
> 
> http://www.ovh.com/fr/a1136.interview-github-octave-klaba-ovh
> 
> moi aussi , ce type me surprend à chaque fois ..

 

Alors là, c'est encore plus grave que je ne le pensais ce que tu dis... expert en "Com" ?!? Uuuh...   :Shocked: 

----------

## El_Goretto

@boozo: tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est bien une stratégie de comm' aussi, et leur RSSI doit s'arracher les cheveux de voir leurs mesures de protections explicitement décrites au public  :Smile: 

Reste que de tech à tech, cette comm' "me parle", ce qui, j'imagine, est l'objectif initial (mais par contre comme tu l'as dit, les conséquence...).

----------

## Dominique_71

Nous vivons à l'heure des monopoles. En informatique, microsoft domine largement le marché, et c'est la même chose dans tous les domaines quelques multinationales dominent tous les marchés. Et ceci est vrai même dans le domaine financier. Plus largement, ces monopoles sont même entremêler, c'est tel géant de la finance qui finance tel géant de tel domaine, etc, ce qui fait que ces monopoles regroupent des intérêts dans tous les domaines et touchent tous les aspects de notre vie. Le rôle de la finance est devenu prépondérant, car depuis quelques années, les banques sont devenues non plus de simples intermédiaires dans les paiements, mais les propriétaires des capitaux. Ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui c'est réellement la finance internationale qui mène le bal de la mondialisation. Les échanges de capitaux dans les bourses représentent d'ailleurs des sommes bien pus importantes que les échanges de marchandises.

Dans ces conditions, la meilleure chose qui puisse arriver à une petite entreprise informatique, vu du côté de ses propriétaires, est de ce faire racheter par un des géants du secteur, parce que sur le long terme, une petite entreprise a peu de chance de tenir la barre face à la concurrence de ces géants. Ceci surtout compte tenu du fait que ce sont souvent les mêmes banques qui financent les startups et les géants du secteur.

Dans de telles conditions, ce qu'arrive à faire l'open source en général et GNU/Linux en particulier est remarquable. La raison principale du succès de l'open source est son modèle de développement. Même si cette dernière décennie, nous avons vu de nombreuse sociétés privées s'investir dans l'open source, celui-ci reste dominé par une multitude de projets indépendants et "auto-financés". Le kernel en est un excellent exemple, car même si des programmeurs payés par des sociétés privées contribue à son développement, la gestion globale du kernel doit tout à l'open source.

Les politiques devraient s'en inspirer. C'est la mêmes choses avec les pays. Les grandes puissances financent les institutions financières internationales: la banque mondiale, le fmi et l'omc, et elles attendent un retour sur investissement. La Grèce a accepté leurs conditions et elles se retrouve sous tutelle de la finance internationale pour plusieurs générations, et son peuple se retrouve dans une merde encore pire que du temps de la dictature, avec pour le moment juste les massacres d'opposants en moins, mais avec des conditions de vie encore plus précaires. En Islande, le peuple a réussit à se faire entendre, résultat ils ont changé le gouvernement et la loi, mis certains banquiers en tôle, et ils n'ont été dans la merde qu'une année, ceci sans l'"aide" des institutions financières internationales.

----------

## Dominique_71

Bon, c'est bien joli tout ça, mais c'est l'heure de se grouiller le cul: Vamos a la playa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

Hé ben 10 de forum et de Gentoo ici aussi. Je me rappelle, c'était l'été de la canicule, sans aucun doute le meilleur moment de la décennie passée pour se lancer dans un stage 1  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Hé ben 10 de forum et de Gentoo ici aussi. Je me rappelle, c'était l'été de la canicule, sans aucun doute le meilleur moment de la décennie passée pour se lancer dans un stage 1 

 

 :Cool:  Comme quoi, on crois y venir juste pour faire un tour et pis on y reste un bail... c't'un traqu'nard c't'e truc-là !

J'ai pas de bougie sous la main mais on va faire comme si :

  :Idea: 

----------

## guilc

Comme quoi c'est la période des vieux  :Laughing:  (/me too)

----------

## Dominique_71

ça va bientôt faire 8 ans. Auxquels on peut rajouter environ 1 ou 2 ans sous un autre pseudo, je me rappelle même plus lequel. Avec une escale Suse et Debian entre les deux. Et Suse avant tout ça.

Pour moi, le plus gros moins de gentoo est qu'avec toutes ses compilations, il met les disques durs à rude épreuve, et que si l'on veut être sur de profiter de la durée de vie du pc sans avoir besoin de tout réinstaller, il faut investir dans au moins un disque dur de qualité, et pas oublier de faire ses backups.

Par contre les plus, comme le fait qu'en ~arch c'est plus stable que Debian stable, compensent largement les moins.

----------

## kopp

Suffit d'avoir assez de RAM pour tout faire en tmpfs  :Wink: 

ça épargne le disque dur.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouais, j'attends que mon pc rende l'âme : il n'a que max 2 GO et il est toujours pimpant après 6 ans  :Wink: 

Le prochain sera bardé de RAM   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ouais, j'attends que mon pc rende l'âme : il n'a que max 2 GO et il est toujours pimpant après 6 ans 
> 
> Le prochain sera bardé de RAM  

 

Krkrrrr, j'ai connu çà avec mon précédent, j'ai dû le "confier/refourguer" à de la famille tellement je trouvais qu'il mettais de la mauvaise volonté à décéder  :Razz: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Suffit d'avoir assez de RAM pour tout faire en tmpfs 
> 
> ça épargne le disque dur.

 

```
 * Checking for at least 512 megabytes RAM ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 6 gigabytes disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.0.1/temp" ... 
```

Si j’additionne les deux, ça me donne 6,5 GB pour libreoffice. J'ai 8GB en tout. Je sais déjà que ça va swapper. MAis bon, je vais quand même faire un essai, je pourrais toujours démonter cette partition quand je ne l'utilise pas.

On va déjà voir s'il accepte de monter un tmpfs de 6GB dans un système lancé et chargé.

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est bien ce que je pensais, ça swappe dur, surtout firefox...

Et si en parallèle je lui lance un "emerge -vp fait_moins_plein_de_blocages", ça plante certains scripts des pages affichées dans firefox. Autrement, le son avec jack est imperturbable, c'est déjà ça   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: 6GB de swap, c'est pas assez pour libreoffice:

```
No space left on device

...

Error 1

...

Error 2

...

(no error message)
```

EDIT2: 7.5 GB est toujours pas suffisant. Je vais mettre 4GB, il ne devrait pas y avoir beaucoup de softs à part libreoffice qui utilisent plus de 4GB. Par contre, c'est impressionnant de voir comment les 4 coeurs sont à 100% pratiquement en permanence.

----------

## boozo

Mmmm... Moi j'aimerai surtout que des devs m'expliquent POURQUOI il faut de nos jours au moins 4 go de ram pour compiler un simple browser dont les fonctionnalités m'ont pas beaucoup changées depuis ~10 ans

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mmmm... Moi j'aimerai surtout que des devs m'expliquent POURQUOI il faut de nos jours au moins 4 go de ram pour compiler un simple browser dont les fonctionnalités m'ont pas beaucoup changées depuis ~10 ans
> 
> 

 

Pareil pour thunderbird. C'est affolant.

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour les navigateurs, ils ont beaucoup évolué en interne. Le html est de plus en plus capable, et avec le html5, même le flash ne sert pratiquement plus à rien. Donc il est faux de dire qu'ils n'ont pas évolué, les sites web d'il y a 10 ans n'ont plus grand chose à voir avec les sites modernes.

----------

## boozo

Ce que tu dis est très juste j'ai un brin caricaturé les choses par provocation.

Néanmoins, html5 n'est pas dans les bacs depuis des lustres non plus et très peu de sites actuellement ont été refondus pour l'intégrer et en tirer partie à ma connaissance...  :Crying or Very sad:  Alors on ne peut pas tout lui mettre sur le dos en guise d'alibi ^^

L'inflation de code, le "poids" des pages, etc n'a fait que croitre depuis des années et l'intégration de ce pu**** de flash tout azimuth n'y est pas étranger à mon sens.

De ce que je vois régulièrememt hélas, plus guère de devs ne sont en mesure de prendre en considération cet aspect... la bande passante, l'empreinte mémoire, la charge niveau client avec tout ce qu'on lui déporte dessus, etc ce n'est pas vraiment une question pour eux. Le matos a évolué alors maintenant on s'en care  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Par ailleurs El_goretto a raison aussi de le souligner : pour son compère thunderbird c'est le même problème et là encore, sans grandes raisons techniques apparentes non ? alors que le split de l'enorme code monolythique de leur ancètre devait aussi permettre de traiter cela...

Et quid des concurrents tel claws qui eux n'ont pas ce genre de dérives pour autant ?

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est vrai que l'informatique a toujours été une fuite en avant. Il était possible sous DOS avec un 286 de sortir des animations en plein écran tout à fait fluides avec le format fly. Malheureusement, ce format avait un inconvénient majeur pour les multinationales, c'est d'être un format libre. Elles ont préféré le mpeg, et cela à pris pratiquement 10 ans pour que les machines permettent de faire ce qui était possible de faire avec le fly sur un 286 et une carte vga de l'époque.

C'est comme les pages web. Beaucoup de développeurs utilisent des programmes pour générer les pages au lieu de mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Le résultat est des sites surchargés de partout et qui généralement ne sont même pas valides.

Sans compter encore que IE est bogué et que même sur ce site, si tu regardes le code source de la page, il y a des hack pour IE. Perso je m'en fous d'IE, s'il est pas capable de lire correctement une page qui valide, je ne veux rien savoir, c'est pas mon problème.

----------

## k-root

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> C'est comme les pages web. Beaucoup de développeurs utilisent des programmes pour générer les pages au lieu de mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Le résultat est des sites surchargés de partout et qui généralement ne sont même pas valides.

 

Try this cool drag-and-drop UI builder

http://jquerymobile.com/

----------

## Dominique_71

 *k-root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try this cool drag-and-drop UI builder
> 
> http://jquerymobile.com/

 

Malheureusement, je n'ai aucun usage pour un tel outil. Les sites web que je maintiens et update sont des sites très simples pour des logiciels libres, écris un php ou xml, ce qui permet d'avoir une maintenance minimum et rend très facile d'inclure des nouveautés.

Pour mon téléphone, ici en Suisse, il n'y a aucun opérateur qui propose des tarifs intéressants à la fois pour internet et pour Cuba (j'ai de la famille dans l'Île), et donc je n'utilise mon téléphone que pour téléphoner et les SMS.

----------

## barul

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> C'est comme les pages web. Beaucoup de développeurs utilisent des programmes pour générer les pages au lieu de mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Le résultat est des sites surchargés de partout et qui généralement ne sont même pas valides.

 

Ah, donc je ne suis pas le seul à penser ça. Dans ma boîte on a un truc fait par je-ne-sais-quelle-boîte, avec je-ne-sais-quel-programme. Comme on vend des produits, et qu'il arrive qu'on en ajoute au catalogue existant, j'ai demandé à mon chef "Pourquoi on a pas accès aux sources du sites pour ajouter des nouveaux produits ? Pourquoi on ne le fait pas nous même, une fois qu'on a la base c'est facile à maintenir pourtant."

Il m'a réondu : "Parce que plus personne ne fait comme ça et parce que c'est plus facile."

J'ai pas su quoi répondre...

----------

## Dominique_71

Je pense aussi qu'une des raisons principales est qu'un commercial a du convaincre un chef que cela coûte moins cher.

Mais j'ai vu pire. J'ai bossé dans une boite qui gère un aéroport international. Cela représente vraiment un gros réseau informatique avec beaucoup de monde de différentes sociétés connecté dessus, plusieurs sous-réseaux plus ou mois indépendant et des fonctions qui partent dans tous les sens. Le chef du service informatique s'est fait réveillé à 2 heures du mat parce que le collègue de piquet n'arrivait pas à faire marcher le serveur de backup. Il plantait à chaque fois.

Le chef a passé deux jours et demi sans dormir à bouffer des pilules et des sandwichs. Les utilisateurs sauvaient les fichiers important sur un serveur avant d'éteindre leur poste, et le serveur de backup faisait des backups de ce serveur. Tous les serveurs étaient sous windows NT. Certains des utilisateurs avaient changé les permissions de leurs fichiers pour que les autres utilisateurs ne puissent pas les lire. Cela suffisait pour planter les backup.

Quand je lui ait demandé pourquoi il ne passait pas les serveurs sous linux, ce qui lui éviterait de tels problèmes, il m'a répondu "Je connais bien windows et je n'ai pas envie d'apprendre un deuxième OS." Je n'ai pas insisté, il m'avait à la bonne et ça ne servait à rien de le braquer.

----------

## boozo

 *barul wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Il m'a répondu : "Parce que plus personne ne fait comme ça et parce que c'est plus facile."
> 
> J'ai pas su quoi répondre...

 

 *Année stellaire 20140212 - Journal de bord des Officiers wrote:*   

> Pendant le breefing, j'ai demandé au pourquoi on devrait passer par Systemd alors qu'OpenRC remplit très bien son rôle et respecte les autres écosystèmes.
> 
> On m'a répondu à peu près la même chose.
> 
> J'ai même plus l'envie de chercher à formuler une réponse...

 

oui... je sais, je   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## Leander256

Pour Firefox cela s'explique par un besoin de supporter de plus en plus de choses pour le rendu d'une stupide page web. Sérieusement, je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà lu les specs de CSS 2.1 par exemple, bien qu'elles commencent à dater... Franchement la complexité du processus de rendu d'une page web est assez effrayante.

Sachant qu'à la base, le navigateur doit supporter HTML4, XHTML1, HTML5 (qui n'est pas finalisé et comporte des dizaines de nouvelles fonctionnalités) et surtout fournir un mode bâtard pour toutes les pages non valides dont les créateurs s'attendent à ce qu'elles s'affichent quand même... À cela il faut rajouter trois couches de CSS (CSS 1, CSS 2.1, CSS 3), et le support de Javascript qui lui aussi continue à évoluer (dernièrement Javascript 1.6) sans parler du passage du bête interpréteur au compilateur à la volée (JIT). Un truc que j'apprécie beaucoup mais qui est malheureusement encore peu utilisé (probablement parce qu'encore non supporté par Chrome) c'est MathML, et là encore on rajoute de la complexité.

Si le split de Firefox et Thunderbird n'a pas donné le résultat escompté, je pense que c'est justement parce que Gecko est devenu énorme et que Thunderbird ne peut pas trancher dedans sans rendre les emails HTML illisibles (ce ne serait pas une perte en ce qui me concerne, mais bon...). Ce qui est vraiment rageant pour moi, c'est que Firefox et Thunderbird continuent à utiliser leur propre version de Gecko au lieu que l'on aie une bibliothèque partagée.

----------

## kopp

Oh tiens, j'aurais pas du faire un sync aujourd'hui. Il  veut me  mettre gnome 3.8 et systemd....

et ça fait peur  :Surprised: 

----------

## k-root

 *k-root wrote:*   

> User: Sofi777
> 
> Topic: Ubuntu 10.10, problème d'installation, la configuration...
> 
> Post: post 7367766
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

k-root, les utilisateurs sont différents.

----------

## boozo

Mwai, m'enfin si l'autre était un troll évident, pour celui-ci : Fautes de grammaires typiques d'un traducteur automatique, texte balancé au kilometre, incohérences notables dans le contenu, hors sujet général... 99,9% de chance que se soit un prog...

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis persuadé du contraire. Le message ne ressemble aucunement à ceux qui sont constamment nettoyés du forum  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@Leander256:> Sans vouloir faire de polémique autour du sujet, d'autant que je n'ai pas fait de test comparatif pour pouvoir en parler, il me semble tout du moins qu'avec le moteur de rendu utilisé dans les "alternatifs" webkit en qt ou gtk (genre midori ou qupzilla)(*) ben, c'est pas la même histoire alors qu'ils doivent tout autant faire face aux mêmes contraintes de support des standards non ? La masse du bestiaux s'expliquerait donc juste du fait du moteur de rendu et des normes qu'il doit supporter ?   :Shocked: 

(*)n.b. J'exclue aussi khtml et le (ex-)moteur d'Opéra dont j'ai oublié le nom car encore moins de vécu avec mais c'est peut être différent.

Ok les 2 sont tout jeunes par rapport et n'ont pas (encore) dû s'encombrer d'un tas de fonctionnalités et choix d'ergonomies... encore que : a mon sens ils ne sont pas aussi austères et en retrait de ce point de vue-là vu que la plupart des choses réellement utiles à FF/TB sont en addons. Du reste, est-ce vraiment l'objet d'un browser d'embarquer tout un tas de choses +/- utiles ?

J'ai la même machine depuis un bail et jusqu'a il y a peut-être 4 ans environ je dirais (v3.5/3.6 si mes souvenirs sont bon), je passais encore en version sources mais à force de màj de plus en plus lourdes et fréquente et ben... j'ai rendu les armes et m'en suis réduit à la version binaire de ff (tout en virant tb pour claws) et y'a pas photo

Vous avez peut-être raison au final et je râle peut-être encore pour qqch de "normal", m'enfin, j'ai quand même le sentiment que c'est un peu la même "dynamique" que dans le reste du Monde (villes, entreprises, institutions, hommes, etc):grossir

toujours grossir

jusqu'à devenir ingérable voire même au-delà

après ? on verra bien...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## boozo

Re- (mais ça n'a rien à voir ^^)

[tranche-de-vie]

Faisant du rangement, j'ai retrouvé un disque avec un vieux chroot hardened de mon netbook (un de backup sans doute) bref, dans son jus depuis l'été 2011 alors je me suis dis que j'allais tenter un upgrade, comme çà, pour voir   :Razz: 

 *# emerge -p1v portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Use eselect profile to update your profile.
> ...

 

Ben vi, depuis y check çà aussi, bon pas grave, je teste avec un des profile 10.0 déprécié qui reste encore mais nada. Soit, tant pis, je repasse dessus avec un portage au moins compatible eapi4 et je relance :

```
Total: 270 packages (194 upgrades, 69 new, 4 in new slots, 3 reinstalls, 2 unins

talls), Size of downloads: 143,132 kB

Conflict: 15 blocks
```

Quelques modifications sommaires (keywords, uses, mask) plus tard c'est ok. Et hormis grep qui m'a fait des siennes à cause de pcre : RAS à la compil !

J'ai pas (encore?) tenté un déploiement pour le fun voir si çà tourne mais franchement, là, comment vous dire :

"Gentoo, ça mange des ours et baffe des buffles par 37°C avec un bob et des tongs."  :Mr. Green: 

[/tranche-de-vie]

----------

## El_Goretto

boozo:   :Laughing: 

"Ca compile son steack"

----------

## k-root

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> k-root, les utilisateurs sont différents.

 

heureusement pour lui   :Twisted Evil: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Ok les 2 sont tout jeunes par rapport et n'ont pas (encore) dû s'encombrer d'un tas de fonctionnalités et choix d'ergonomies... encore que : a mon sens ils ne sont pas aussi austères et en retrait de ce point de vue-là vu que la plupart des choses réellement utiles à FF/TB sont en addons. Du reste, est-ce vraiment l'objet d'un browser d'embarquer tout un tas de choses +/- utiles ?

 

il serait plus juste d'arreter de parler navigateur de page .. mais de navigateur d'application.

Application inutilisable offline , je pense au livre de François de Closets et Bruno Lussato, L'Imposture informatique, Paris, Fayard, 2001. ..  entre un psion et une tablette , entre un carte mémoire et un compte hubic , le parallèle est vite trouvé..    :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kopp:> Tu peux toujours boycotter ou tester "sans" voire migrer (enfin) vers d'autres choses 

 

Ouais mais si faut bricoler à chaque fois, trouver un nouveau gestionnaire de login, etc, ou bidouiller.

Ou migrer...

Bref, je fais l'autruche pour le moment, fait trop chaud pour compiler

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  m'enfin, j'ai quand même le sentiment que c'est un peu la même "dynamique" que dans le reste du Monde (villes, entreprises, institutions, hommes, etc):grossir
> 
> toujours grossir
> 
> jusqu'à devenir ingérable voire même au-delà
> ...

 

C'est tellement vrai! On nous parle de croissance, toujours plus de tout au lieu de chercher un équilibre. C'est completement général ce constat!

Bon, sinon, suite à un problème de dépendances obscures, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à des ebuilds, puis aux eclasses et j'réalise (ou plutôt je "trouve" pour ne blesser personne!) qu'on a poussé l'automatisation, l'homogénéïsation et d'autres choses(choses que je convointe pourtant dans ma vie de tous les jours!) un peu trop loin. Je trouve que c'est trop compliqué, il y a trop de couches et surcouches d'abstraction. C'est devenu tellement compliqué de simplement vouloir comprendre(j'parle même pas de participer!).

Hum, il est l'heure de se coucher je crois là...  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais mais si faut bricoler à chaque fois, trouver un nouveau gestionnaire de login, etc, ou bidouiller.
> 
> Ou migrer...
> 
> Bref, je fais l'autruche pour le moment, fait trop chaud pour compiler

 

Lâche!   :Laughing:  Comment t'étais et comment t'es devenu ! *Rhâ* 'tain ! C'que c'est moche de veillir !

Non sans rire, sorti des 2 gros DE mastodondes y'a quand même des alternatives sympas sans aller jusqu'à jouer avec fvwm (sans vouloir troller là-dessus).

Et depuis quelques mois déjà que je tourne sans les couches "redhat-intégrées" : je me porte très bien au quotidien ^^

------------------------------------------------------

@k-root:/off> n'ai pas eu l'occasion de feuilleter le livre en question donc je ne pourrais pas vraiment argumenter.

Je ne connais pas l'autre auteur mais je ne suis vraiment pas un fan de De Closet... je lui reconnais un talent certain de narrateur mais il y a chez lui des idées de fond qui ne me plaisent pas du tout *euphémisme* et qui se ressentent dans la plupart de ses docs (papiers ou televisuels). Néanmoins, j'y jetterai un oeil à la fnac pour ma culture   :Wink: 

btw : hey! suis en signature sur le forum ? M'aann !! Ça y'est ! C'est la gloire et la consécration !  lol

------------------------------------------------------

@XavierMiller:/off> 'tain 0,1% de chance   :Shocked:  Xavier : faut jouer au loto !  *Quote:*   

> Je suis persuadé du contraire. Le message ne ressemble aucunement à ceux qui sont constamment nettoyés du forum 
> 
>  *Sofi777 - Fri Aug 09, 2013 8:03 pm wrote:*   Bonsoir et merci pour la réponse... Je vais de ce pas m'inscrire sur le forum Ubuntu. Bye 

 

----------

## boozo

Edit : My apologies - msg sans objet - retiré -

----------

## xaviermiller

@boozo : en tant que modérateur, je vois d'autres paramètres qui me prouvent bien que ce sont deux humains, et n'ayant pas de points communs  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Ouais mais si faut bricoler à chaque fois, trouver un nouveau gestionnaire de login, etc, ou bidouiller.
> 
> Ou migrer...
> 
> Bref, je fais l'autruche pour le moment, fait trop chaud pour compiler 
> ...

 

Mais euh, je l'aime bien moi Gnome 3, si ce n'est ses dépendances...

Et en attendant, firefox fait n'importe quoi avec l'affichage des jpeg... il mélange les images avec d'autres sur la même page, etc, mais si j'enregistre sous, tout va bien. Bref... ça me gonfle, je ne vois pas de message d'erreur et je trouve rien là dessus. Me semble que ça le fait depuis au moins la version 22, je viens de tenter la mise à jour, en enlevant le flag system-jpeg pour voir, mais ça ne change rien. Et je suis pas fan de compiler firefox pour le fun...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et en attendant, firefox fait n'importe quoi avec l'affichage des jpeg... il mélange les images avec d'autres sur la même page, etc, mais si j'enregistre sous, tout va bien. Bref... ça me gonfle, je ne vois pas de message d'erreur et je trouve rien là dessus. Me semble que ça le fait depuis au moins la version 22, je viens de tenter la mise à jour, en enlevant le flag system-jpeg pour voir, mais ça ne change rien. Et je suis pas fan de compiler firefox pour le fun...

 

Même soucis ici. T'es sur firefox-bin?

----------

## kopp

Non, source. D'où ma remarque sur le fait que recompiler firefox, ça ne m'éclate pas plus que ça. 1h30 à chaque fois,c 'est long...

J'ai tenté avec le -bin, même résultat.

Me semble que ça date de la version 22

J'ai pas réussi à avoir un seul bugs, ou thread qui parle de ça, sans que ce soit un truc qui date d'il y a 3 ans.

En plus, des fois, il met à jour, change les mauvaises images, etc.

Quand je vide mon cache, puis que je recharge une page où il y a le bug, je vois pas de problème dans le dossier, mais certains fichiers ne sont pas des images. Est-ce les mauvaises images qui ont ça ? J'ai arrêté mon exploration hier soir parce que ça me gonflait un peu, mais c'est relou.

Je suis content de savoir que je ne suis pas seul, en tout cas.

Tiens, sur ma gallerie Flickr, le nombre d'occurrence est assez faible. Mais surtout si j'affiche une image qui est pourrie en cliquant dessus, l'aperçu reste pourrie, mais l'image est correcte.

----------

## kwenspc

À tous les coups c'est une dépendances, (une lib autour des jpeg etc...) qui déconne.

----------

## kopp

Je sais pas, c'est peut-être un bug ailleurs, dans la gestion du cache. Sur certaines, il va piocher dans d'autres images de la page pour moi.

----------

## guilc

Par intermittence, j'ai le même souchi avec les jpeg dans firefox. Mais là comme ça, j'aurais pensé plus à un bug du driver graphique (dans la partie accélération matérielle, j'utilise "nouveau"...). Idem dans les textarea, parfois une partie du texte disparait, jusqu'à ce que je scrolle ou sélectionne le texte. D'où l'idée du côté accélération graphique.

Après, j'ai jamais pris vraiment le temps de chercher.

----------

## kopp

J'ai déjà eu les bugs de textes aussi, où il fuat que je sélectionne du texte pour qu'il redevienne lisible. Mais ça fait un moment  que je n'ai pas eu ça.

Perso, pilotes intel.

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Perso, pilotes intel.

 

idem. Je trouve ça bizarre que ça ne fasse ça qu'avec ff.

[edit] J'ai aussi le bug avec le popup de notification d'ario (client mpd)[/edit]

----------

## Leander256

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @Leander256:> Sans vouloir faire de polémique autour du sujet, d'autant que je n'ai pas fait de test comparatif pour pouvoir en parler, il me semble tout du moins qu'avec le moteur de rendu utilisé dans les "alternatifs" webkit en qt ou gtk (genre midori ou qupzilla)(*) ben, c'est pas la même histoire alors qu'ils doivent tout autant faire face aux mêmes contraintes de support des standards non ? La masse du bestiaux s'expliquerait donc juste du fait du moteur de rendu et des normes qu'il doit supporter ?  
> 
> (*)n.b. J'exclue aussi khtml et le (ex-)moteur d'Opéra dont j'ai oublié le nom car encore moins de vécu avec mais c'est peut être différent.
> 
> Ok les 2 sont tout jeunes par rapport et n'ont pas (encore) dû s'encombrer d'un tas de fonctionnalités et choix d'ergonomies... encore que : a mon sens ils ne sont pas aussi austères et en retrait de ce point de vue-là vu que la plupart des choses réellement utiles à FF/TB sont en addons. Du reste, est-ce vraiment l'objet d'un browser d'embarquer tout un tas de choses +/- utiles ?
> ...

 

Bon je réponds un peu en retard, je n'ai pas de comparaison détaillée entre les différents navigateurs et leurs moteurs de rendu. Il est probable que Gecko ait accumulé des choses inutiles au cours du temps (notamment... XUL?). Il est aussi probable que toutes les fonctionnalités de Webkit ne soient pas activées dans les différents navigateurs l'utilisant. Ne parlons pas de Chromium avec un processus par onglet (quelle idée stupide...) qui lui fait manger une quantité de mémoire assez impressionnante.

Je ne fais que donner mon avis sur la raison pour laquelle le navigateur est lourd. Je ne cautionne pas la prise de poids des navigateurs web et encore moins cette volonté de tout faire en HTML. Surtout quand je vois la galère que ça a été pour faire deux colonnes de contenu sur ma page. Sérieusement. "Utilise du CSS", oui bien sûr on trouve plein de sites qui proposent plusieurs types de bidouilles, mais ça ne dérange personne qu'il n'y ait pas un moyen simple et standard d'afficher plus d'une colonne? Bon je vais garder de ma rancœur en réserve pour un vendredi.

PS: pas besoin de se rappeler du moteur d'Opera puisqu'ils vont passer/sont passés à Webkit!

[/list]

----------

## Biloute

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> PS: pas besoin de se rappeler du moteur d'Opera puisqu'ils vont passer/sont passés à Webkit!

 

Presto   :Idea: 

----------

## guilc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   PS: pas besoin de se rappeler du moteur d'Opera puisqu'ils vont passer/sont passés à Webkit! 
> 
> Presto  

 

Oui effectivement, Presto. Mais en fait, on s'en fiche royalement : c'est la magie du logiciel proprio. Son éditeur a décidé de l'enterrer, malgré toutes ses indéniables qualités. Et on ne peut strictement rien y faire. On ne peut pas le reprendre dans la communauté libre, on ne peut pas lui permettre de continuer sa vie. Son éditeur a décidé de le tuer, on ne peu que regarder. Si au moins Opéra avait choisi d'ouvrir les sources en l'abandonnant, on aurait pu en voir quelque chose, un successeur, etc.. Mais là... rien. On oublie et on passe à la suite (à la concentration des éditeurs...). Que Presto ait un jour existé ou pas, c'est déjà oublié, et n'aura strictement rien apporté.

Comme quoi, c'est bien le proprio, c'est l'incarnation de la pérennité  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour le soucis avec Firefox, je n'ai pas ce problème. J'utilise la version source et les drivers "nouveau"

```
www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  *10.0.11 17.0.5 17.0.6 17.0.7 (~)17.0.8 (~)23.0 {+alsa bindist custom-cflags custom-optimization +dbus debug gstreamer +ipc +jit libnotify +minimal pgo pulseaudio selinux startup-notification system-cairo system-jpeg system-sqlite +webm wifi LINGUAS="af ak ar as ast be bg bn_BD bn_IN br bs ca cs csb cy da de el en_GB en_ZA eo es_AR es_CL es_ES es_MX et eu fa fi fr fy_NL ga_IE gd gl gu_IN he hi_IN hr hu hy_AM id is it ja kk km kn ko ku lg lt lv mai mk ml mr nb_NO nl nn_NO nso or pa_IN pl pt_BR pt_PT rm ro ru si sk sl son sq sr sv_SE ta ta_LK te th tr uk vi zh_CN zh_TW zu"}

     Installed versions:  23.0(10:20:26 12/08/2013)(alsa custom-cflags dbus jit libnotify minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -pgo -pulseaudio -selinux -system-cairo -system-jpeg -system-sqlite -wifi LINGUAS="fr -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu")

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

Concernant Presto, c'est bien pour çà que le but c'est d'avoir des standards/normes libres. Si OO ou LibreOffice venait à disparaitre pour une raison ou une autre, on pourrait toujours ouvrir nos documents. Ici la mort de Presto ne nous empêche pas de consulter Internet  :Wink: 

Point plus dérangeant, c'est la fin de l'Opera tout en un et là par contre on ne peut rien y faire...

----------

## k-root

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Mais euh, je l'aime bien moi Gnome 3, si ce n'est ses dépendances...

 

avec la release 3.8 , bah moi je suis bien content .. j'ai même recompiler wireshark avec USE="gtk3 -gtk2 -qt4" 

gnomeshell est finalement plutot pratique , plus qu'un windowmanager en mode ascii , et sans compter le temps à les maintenir .. pourtant j'ai passé des années avec windowmaker, fluxbox.  pfiou  ... 

... allez , sans remonté trops loin , c'etait il y a dix ans :

 *By Eugenia Loli - Posted on 2003-06-05 06:49:45 UTC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GNOME 2: A Year Later
> 
> http://mobile.osnews.com/printer.php?news_id=3721
> ...

 

++

----------

## El_Goretto

@k-root:   :Laughing:   la signature   :Laughing: 

----------

## k-root

c'est pas de moi .. c'est une citation d'un auteur connu .

 *http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Mrs._Roberts wrote:*   

> She is capable of by hand (or oven-mitt) live editing TCP streams of neighbors using her WiFi network and closing their secure tunnel connections, while also baking delicious cookies.

 

----------

## bdouxx

salut

il y a maintenant possibilité d'installer portage en version 2.2

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-apps/portage-2.2.1 

Donc j'ai essayé sans trop de succès de trouver un site expliquant les nouveautés de cette version par rapport à la version 2.1 que j'avais, mais j'ai pas trouvé grand chose.

De ce que j'ai vu on peut(/doit?) remplacer world par @world

ce qui donne par exemple:

emerge --update --deep  --newuse --ask @world

Quelqu’un sait il donc où je peux trouver les principales évolutions de cette version?

Merci

----------

## guilc

Tu as quelques infos là :

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/portage.git;a=blob;f=NEWS;h=43d1797c28b211dc64a134fa1379c9d9f7186f5b;hb=HEAD

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/portage.git;a=blob;f=RELEASE-NOTES;h=ec6cecdfa60851df06bcd5be64a612bb59838389;hb=HEAD

Aujourd'hui, il y a très peu de nouveautés dans portage 2.2. Mais en fait, portage 2.2 a servi pendant longtemps (plusieurs années) de bac à sable pour les nouvelle features qui ont été intégrées à portage 2.1 petit à petit. C'est pourquoi certains utilisateurs (moi entre autres  :Mr. Green: ) et beaucoup de développeurs Gentoo ont utilisé pendant des années portage "2.2_alpha".

Quelques exemples:

- preserved-libs (backporté dans 2.1.12)

- les sets (backporté dans 2.1.9)

- etc...

----------

## bdouxx

merci.

Je vais aller faire un petit tour la bas, voir de quoi ca parle.

----------

## k-root

http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/4763

:)

----------

## xaviermiller

Comment réussir à démarrer un noyau linux en mode EFI / Safe Boot : http://kroah.com/log/blog/2013/09/02/booting-a-self-signed-linux-kernel/

----------

## k-root

c'est bien ca :)

----------

## versus8

Il est 5h du mat, et le dataflow d'OVH sur Paris voit toujours un tuyau avec 20% d'utilisation de bande passante (le plus élevé).

En journée, cela doit-être pire, vous devinerez surement quel est ce "tuyau" :p

Google ne dort jamais ... (un peu comme moi   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kopp

Bon, je tente le passage à gnome 3.8 et systemd ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Si jamais je n'en reviens pas, j'ai été content de vous avoir connu

----------

## kopp

Miracle, j'en suis presque revenu

----------

## kopp

Franchement, j'aurais pas dû   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ça commence à sérieusement me gonfler. Maintenant, GDM ne fonctionne plus quand j'ai l'écran externe connecté. Ça plante aussi à la sortie de la veille, mais pas si je lock l'écran. Bref, c'est bancal.

La swap ne s'active pas d'elle-même (pourquoi, j'en sais rien)

Entre mpd, pulseaudio et la session utilisateur, ce qui marchait avant, ce n'est plus le cas.

Enfin, plus les années passent, plus j'ai l'impression que c'est le bordel sur l'ensemble du système. Je ne sais pas s'il y a des problèmes matériel dus au matos qui vieillit, mais niveau plantage machine, etc, je trouve que j'en ai bien plus qu'avant. Sans parler de toutes les conneries software qui plantent alors que ça marchait avant (if it ain't broke, dont fix it!)

----------

## xaviermiller

Y a un ex-modo qui nous attend chez les diablotins   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Vais faire comme Chirac moi si ça continue   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Y a un ex-modo qui nous attend chez les diablotins   

 

Bah suffit surtout de pas utiliser gnome avec leur sacro-sainte intégration verticale à base de softs « powered by Lennart »   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Bah chez les diablotins, ça va bientôt être difficile, Gnome, si j'ai bien compris, vu les dépendances sur systemd.

Peut-être qu'il serait tant que je change de DE...

----------

## xaviermiller

Gnome est trop lié à Linux, du moins la version 3.

----------

## Leander256

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Vais faire comme Chirac moi si ça continue  

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nYLqSy151Y

Comme ça?

----------

## kopp

Non pas exactement !

Je pensais profiter que j'ai encore des dents... 

Mais la video m'a bien fait rire

----------

## k-root

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Franchement, j'aurais pas dû  :evil: 
> 
> Ça commence à sérieusement me gonfler. Maintenant, GDM ne fonctionne plus quand j'ai l'écran externe connecté. Ça plante aussi à la sortie de la veille, mais pas si je lock l'écran. Bref, c'est bancal.
> 
> La swap ne s'active pas d'elle-même (pourquoi, j'en sais rien)
> ...

 

mais non , mais non ... c'est comme udisk .. ca marche du premier coup  :lol:

edit : j'ai aussi du recompiler pas mal de chose, ajouter des useflag et en retirer certain..   moi c'est mes (de)montages qui ne fonctionnai plus .

----------

## kopp

Moi il y a la swap qui ne fonctionne pas. Apparemment, les clés USB se montent.

Dans journalctl, toutes les minutes, j'ai un warning/erreur de upower...

J'ai surtout deux problèmes qui me gonflent : GDM qui merde si j'ai mon écran externe branché, et des fois, ça ne veut plus s'éteindre, plus possible de fermer la session gdm, etc. Pas réussi à trouver les conditions de reproducibilité, pas encore.

Edit : et appremment, faut pas killer le process dbus...

----------

## xaviermiller

hé non, c'est connu, DBUS est la pierre angulaire pour la communication dans systemd (voir le premier article de Lennart  :Wink: )

----------

## kopp

Oui, je le sais en plus. Mais j'ai réfléchi après le kill  :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmPKDeo9Oow

----------

## boozo

 *k-root wrote:*   

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmPKDeo9Oow

 

Long, mais ça valait le coup.

Prix spécial du jury à ce participant (en plus ni le chairman ni personne dans l'assistance n'est intervenu)

Perso, j'aurai pas tenu ; pense qu'il aurait pris un pain à un moment c't'e trou du c**

----------

## kopp

Tiens, j'avais pas vu passer ça :

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0NjA

Finalement, je devrais vraiment me décider à tout changer avant qu'il soit trop tard...

----------

## xaviermiller

En gros, tu vas passer d'un Gnome à un produit TrollTech ?  :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmPKDeo9Oow 
> 
> Long, mais ça valait le coup.
> 
> Prix spécial du jury à ce participant (en plus ni le chairman ni personne dans l'assistance n'est intervenu)
> ...

 

oh oui, c'est un ..    messieurs avec une page wiki  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lennart_Poettering

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En gros, tu vas passer d'un Gnome à un produit TrollTech ? 

 

Bah, c'est ça le problème, KDE j'ai pas envie. Ce sera pareil.

Et après, ça devient obscur.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*    *k-root wrote:*   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmPKDeo9Oow 
> 
> Long, mais ça valait le coup.
> 
> Prix spécial du jury à ce participant (en plus ni le chairman ni personne dans l'assistance n'est intervenu)
> ...

 

C'est Lennart le gars qui interrompt ?

Faudrait que je prenne une heure pour écouter ça alors. Faut dire que le gars qui présente est tellement barbant que j'ai du mal.

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a d'autres alternatives plus légères, en ordre décroissant

- lxde, xfce

- openbox et ses dérivés (ex: razor-qt)

- les wm-pour-ceux-qui-veulent-en-fait-une-console-texte : i3, awesome, wmfs...

----------

## k-root

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est Lennart le gars qui interrompt ?
> 
> Faudrait que je prenne une heure pour écouter ça alors. Faut dire que le gars qui présente est tellement barbant que j'ai du mal.

 

oui, c'est lui ... l'accent germanique du speaker est un peu abrupt , mais  ..  tu vas vite changer d'avis et le trouver plutot sympa  .. la video parle d'elle même  :Smile: 

edit : la synthèse est à la 53min  ... c'etait en 2011Last edited by k-root on Wed Sep 25, 2013 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tiens, j'avais pas vu passer ça :
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0NjA
> 
> Finalement, je devrais vraiment me décider à tout changer avant qu'il soit trop tard...

 

mais non, quoi ... franchement ils sont nuls . . ca donne envie de faire un fork  ..  je vais pleurer ...

----------

## Leander256

Au-delà du comportement débile des devs de gnome, il faut reconnaître que le fonctionnement du copier/coller sous Linux n'est pas très évident.

Premier problème: il y a deux tampons,  celui de la souris, celui du clavier, et on ne sait pas toujours lequel va fonctionner avec un toolkit précis.

Deuxième problème: quand on veut copier un texte, puis le coller à la place d'un autre texte (le remplacer, donc), la souris n'est pas adaptée. On ne peut pas non plus couper, d'ailleurs.

Troisième problème: on ne peut pas faire un ctrl+c dans une console, du coup il faut rajouter un (des) raccourci(s) clavier pour la console, comme si on n'en avait pas déjà suffisamment.

Je n'ai pas de solution miracle à proposer  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

 *eselect news read wrote:*   

> 2013-09-27-initramfs-required
> 
> Title                  Separate /usr on Linux requires initramfs
> 
> Author                    William Hubbs <williamh@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

blah, blah, blah...

----------

## geekounet

C'est marrant qu'ils considèrent le /usr séparé comme une configuration exotique alors que ça a été la norme sur tous les UNIX et UNIX-like depuis le début...

----------

## guilc

Bah le lobby redhat/systemd en action. tout ça pour supporter des clavier bluetooth à la noix au boot et toute sorte d'usines à gaz inutiles. Ils ont juste oublié au passage les principes UNIX du KISS. systemd est une telle horreur à ce niveau… On rigolera bien pour debbuguer les premiers soucis et systèmes imbootables…

En fait, suivant comment ça va évoluer, c'est freeBSD qui va être content  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est marrant qu'ils considèrent le /usr séparé comme une configuration exotique alors que ça a été la norme sur tous les UNIX et UNIX-like depuis le début...

 

Oh encore, le qualificatif est sympa. Certains devs employent d'autres termes moins agréables  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin c'est ça le changement de génération y parait... A peine sorti des langes, on croit tout savoir sans rien comprendre et on a aucune considération pour ce(ceux) qui nous a(ont) précédé  :Crying or Very sad: 

Je voterais bien pour la réhabilitation de la baffe aux petits crous du fût de la part des anciens (et je me compte dans le lot de temps à autres quant il m'arrive de l'oublier).

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  Bah le lobby redhat/systemd en action. tout ça pour supporter des clavier bluetooth à la noix au boot et toute sorte d'usines à gaz inutiles. Ils ont juste oublié au passage les principes UNIX du KISS. systemd est une telle horreur à ce niveau… On rigolera bien pour debbuguer les premiers soucis et systèmes imbootables… En fait, suivant comment ça va évoluer, c'est freeBSD qui va être content

 

Je ne sais pas si on peut dire ça ; je pense qu'on perdra des contributeurs. Reste a espérer qu'on en gagnera de nouveaux avec autant de talent.

(Y parait qu'y faut penser positif :p)

En ce qui me concerne: je pourrais plus intervenir de fait mais, ça ne changera pas grand'chose vu que j'ai pas ce talent de toute façon. Et comme j'ai déjà pris une voie vicinale (*allusion symbolique à la news*) sur des sujets connexes qui, à ce rythme-là, me conduira vraisemblablement dans quelques mois au bord du 7ème gouffre du 3ème cercle des Enfers (bsdiens) : je m'en care et qu'ils finissent tous sous "Gnoolme Os"  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Il y a d'autres alternatives plus légères, en ordre décroissant
> 
> - lxde, xfce
> 
> - openbox et ses dérivés (ex: razor-qt)
> ...

 

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis passé à xcfe à partir de Gnome-3 (cette interface étant totalement useless!! sans compter le reste, dont vous parler!) ben finalement on s'y fait vite, même si on regrette toujours les versions antérieures à G3. De toute façon, une fois emacs lancé.... oufffff après de long mois de silence, me revoilà avec un troll titanesque! c'est ti pa bo tout ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Mais il est où le sous-forum Tips & Tricks ???????

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé bien, ça fait un moment que tu n'es pas venu : le forum a été supprimé, et tous les messages (quasi tous très anciens) fusionnés dans le forum principal.

----------

## boozo

woot ! GMN is back !!   :Cool:  => http://blogs.gentoo.org/news/2013/11/01/gentoo-monthly-newsletter-31-october-2013/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed

ok c'est pas encore redevenu la GWN comme à la grande époque mais ça fait du bien   :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Youpie !

----------

## Biloute

Dans la section portage.

Seulement 24.37% pour l'architecture arm   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais bon : la plupart des paquets sont juste masqués "sans architecture" car non testés, mais ça passe assez bien en général, sauf pour les -bin en x86  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

[3615 maLife]

Ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu ici... 

Pour ma part, le coup du initramfs pour le /usr séparé a eu raison de moi: c'est la goutte qui fait déborder le vase, entre autres. 

Je quitte donc Gentoo Linux et Linux de manière générale... pour un système simple et fonctionnel: MacOs X

Désolé, pardon aux familles tout ça...

Le MacBook Pro Rétina est juste excellent   :Very Happy: 

Ah oui... encore un grand merci à Gentoo et ainsi qu'à la super-équipe qui l'entoure, et notamment vous tous   :Very Happy: . 

J'ai appris plein de trucs sur Linux en m'étant inscrit ici. 

Bonne continuation à vous tous et longue vie à Gentoo ! 

[/3615 maLife]

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faudra qu'on m'explique encore l'utilité de séparer /usr de nos jours, surtout sur un desktop...

Chez moi, un petit /boot, et tout le reste dans une autre partition. Un jour peut-être /home à part. Mais comme tout est sur un seul disque, je ne vois pas l'utilité de partitionner. C'était utile avant, quand les disques durs étaient ridiculement petits (je me souviens de la petite SPARC qu'on avait au boulot...)

----------

## nutsi

Pour le /usr séparer je ne vois pas trop l'interet, chez moi c'est presque toujours 3 partitions /, /boot, /home ... Je garde le /home séparer pour les rares fois ou je réinstalle mon système (ce qui n'est plus arrivé depuis un petit moment je dois dire).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, le coup du initramfs pour le /usr séparé a eu raison de moi: c'est la goutte qui fait déborder le vase, entre autres. 
> 
> Je quitte donc Gentoo Linux et Linux de manière générale... pour un système simple et fonctionnel: MacOs X

 

Mac OS X a un /usr séparé ?!Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Nov 07, 2013 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans mes bras, la banane  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Je me fou de savoir si MacOsX à un /usr séparé ou non   :Shocked:  ... 

C'était simplement la goutte d'eau qui à fait que je suis passé à OSX...   :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

Et donc tu es passé d’un os libre dont tu avais la maîtrise à un gros blob privateur dégueulasse…

Je vois pas le progrès  :Laughing: 

Si un jour prochain je lache Gentoo (et Linux) sans doute à cause de systemd, ça sera pas pour OSX, mais pour Open ou au pire Free BSD  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et donc tu es passé d’un os libre dont tu avais la maîtrise à un gros blob privateur dégueulasse…
> 
> Je vois pas le progrès 
> 
> 

 

Faut bien que le consumériste trouve une raison "légitime" pour son attirance envers un truc privateur...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cela dit côté DM je peux comprendre (mais juste un peu): vu le souc que c'est avec gnome3 et la mocheté de base en général des environnement (faut en passer du temps pour avoir quelque chose de pas trop moche), ça peut frustrer.

----------

## k-root

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Il faudra qu'on m'explique encore l'utilité de séparer /usr de nos jours, surtout sur un desktop...
> 
> Chez moi, un petit /boot, et tout le reste dans une autre partition. Un jour peut-être /home à part. Mais comme tout est sur un seul disque, je ne vois pas l'utilité de partitionner. C'était utile avant, quand les disques durs étaient ridiculement petits (je me souviens de la petite SPARC qu'on avait au boulot...)

 

pour les parc de machines  ... 

les initram c'est sympa d'avoir un iniit pour charger les drivers specifiques de chaques machines , surtout apres avoir booter sur pxe et deployer des mis à jour 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il peut être instable d'avoir "en dur" dans le kernel tous les drivers de disques, scsi, réseaux...

 

.. mais , bon  .. pour une utilisation desktop standalone ... c'est sur ... c'est pas nécessaire ..

----------

## k-root

http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/11/07/google-block-local-chrome-extensions-windows-starting-january-limit-installs-chrome-web-store/

je n'ai jamais aimé chrome :)

----------

## Kazuya

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Et donc tu es passé d’un os libre dont tu avais la maîtrise à un gros blob privateur dégueulasse…
> 
> Je vois pas le progrès 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Guilc> 

Oui, à un super système...  après le blob privateur, grâce à lui, je retrouve une certaine sérénité dans l'utilisation de ma machine  :Smile: 

Alors, oui, j'ai quitté le monde du libre pour un OS propriétaire, l'avantage c'est que ça reste de l'unix malgré tout. Et... finalement, ce qui est marrant, c'est que je me sens moins enfermé, privé du monde extérieur (fini l'époque ou j'allais sur le terrain pour prêcher la bonne parole du libre auprès de mes amis et connaissances, d'ailleurs ils s'en foutent complètement, du moment qu'ils ont un système utilisable), un exemple tout bête: la gestion de fichier doc/docx "juste un peu évolué" et bien avec Open ou Libreoffice, dernière version comprise, ça reste tout simplement un carnage et non utilisable en pratique. 

Là, à ma grande surprise, Pages gère ça très bien, je ne m'y attendais pas, et en plus j'ai microsoft office en natif... 

Et passer sur Open/FreeBSD,  il me semble que MacOSX c'est un peu ça, non   :Razz:   ? 

[ironie]Sinon pourquoi pas utiliser Haiku aussi... [/ironie]

Quant à la remarque d'un "os libre dont tu avais la maîtrise" c'est bien sur le papier, dans la pratique, cette maîtrise elle est où ? parce que si, au hasard, on te dis que ton /usr il n'est plus apprécié, ben tu es bien obligé de suivre, tu peux lutter contre sans mettre à jour ton système, mais au final tu t'enterres... 

Maitriser une chose pour être seul, ça n'a pas grand intérêt. Je préfère maitriser autre chose. 

Kwenpc> 

Bah oui je consomme, mais en même temps, je comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi cette attirance chez certaines personnes pour le monde Apple...

L'interface est juste superbe, pratique et fonctionnel.

Ce qui m'a frustrer ? par exemple une mise à jour d'HPLIP qui fait que ton imprimante est plus reconnue et que tu ne peux pas réimprimer un document important à un moment clé... mais c'est tout plein de petits cailloux comme ça qui fait que je change de chemin. 

Gentoo Linux c'est formidable pour apprendre Linux, j'en conviens. Mais pour une utilisation Desktop, je me rends compte, pour mon utilisation à moi, que ce n'est pas encore ça... je n'ignore plus le monde externe. 

Je sais bien que ça ne va pas plaire au guru R. Stallman, mais je n'aime pas être enfermé dans des formats ouverts   :Laughing: 

Ne voyez pas de méchanceté ou autres dans mes mots hein, je sais bien qu'avec l'écriture, c'est difficile à se faire comprendre... et je ne méprise pas Linux, c'est un bon OS, mais plus pour moi sur un desktop, c'est tout.

----------

## guilc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et passer sur Open/FreeBSD,  il me semble que MacOSX c'est un peu ça, non    ? 

 

 :Shocked: 

Mis à part le noyau hérité d’un NetBSD, OSX n’a rien d’un BSD !

L’état d’esprit ? Les packages et ports ? La souplesse du système ?

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Kazuya wrote:*   
> 
> Et passer sur Open/FreeBSD,  il me semble que MacOSX c'est un peu ça, non    ?  
> 
> Mis à part le noyau hérité d’un NetBSD, OSX n’a rien d’un BSD !
> ...

 

Le kernel dérive d'un vieux kernel FreeBSD si je me trompe pas. Et en tout cas une grosse partie des "coreutils" et libs système proviennent de FreeBSD, d'ailleurs ça serai pas mal qu'ils les mettent à jour un jour... En tout cas ils font des contributions de code en retour chez FreeBSD sur ces composants là et sur le kernel.

Perso, j'ai un MacOSX sur un Macbook Pro pour le taf depuis presque 1 an, j'ai gagné pas mal en productivité après une période d'adaptation, je veux juste que ça fonctionne sans avoir à m'en occuper tout en retrouvant mes softs habituels en console, me concentrer sur l'essentiel quoi. Avoir un OS desktop libre m'importe moins qu'avant, surtout quand je vois ce que certains font de l'écosystème desktop libre, c'est kif-kif maintenant...

Sinon j'ai toujours un desktop sous FreeBSD à la maison, avec un env simple et dépouillé (i3 et des urxvt) sur lequel je suis toujours efficace aussi, mais le jour où Lennart et ses potes de FD.org rendront ça trop difficile à maintenir, il se pourra que je laisse tomber. Et puis un dualboot sous Windows pour les jeux et Lightroom, classique mais je m'en passerai bien. Ha par contre j'ai un Haiku sur un vieux eeepc, c'est pas mal du tout, mais vu que je n'allume plus du tout ce laptop...  :Razz: 

Par contre, côté serveur, je resterai toujours sur Linux et FreeBSD, autant en perso qu'au taf, je ne vois aucune raison de changer.  :Wink: 

Je sens que je vais me faire taper dessus...

----------

## xaviermiller

Je te comprends un peu. L'écosystème open source me semble bourré de syndrômes "NIH" et "surtout ne pas utiliser de composants simples du système, mais de préférence un truc nouveau qui dépend de 50 autres trucs nouveaux et 3 langages de scripts au minumum".

On a aussi perdu le côté KISS et modulaire, on nous pousse des usines à gaz inutilisables par leur lourdeur (ex: portage qui me fait un emerge -DuNpv @world en 3 minutes, c'est du lourd, à cause de trucs louables pour que l'utilisateur final n'aie  aucun conflit à gérer manuellement... mais que c'est lourd !)

J'aurais presque envie de réécrire un linux simple, en évitant les doublons au niveaux utilitaires (gnutls vs openssl), et favorisant au maximum le langage système (C++).

Heu... je virerais pas BSD ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Et... finalement, ce qui est marrant, c'est que je me sens moins enfermé, privé du monde extérieur (fini l'époque ou j'allais sur le terrain pour prêcher la bonne parole du libre auprès de mes amis et connaissances, d'ailleurs ils s'en foutent complètement, du moment qu'ils ont un système utilisable), un exemple tout bête: la gestion de fichier doc/docx (...) Je sais bien que ça ne va pas plaire au guru R. Stallman, mais je n'aime pas être enfermé dans des formats ouverts

 

Tout le monde est en prison. Youpi, j'y vais aussi. #oupas

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Et passer sur Open/FreeBSD,  il me semble que MacOSX c'est un peu ça, non    ?

 

BSD est libre. Mac OS est privateur. Et des pires : DRMs, surveillance par la NSA, etc.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Quant à la remarque d'un "os libre dont tu avais la maîtrise" c'est bien sur le papier, dans la pratique, cette maîtrise elle est où ? parce que si, au hasard, on te dis que ton /usr il n'est plus apprécié, ben tu es bien obligé de suivre, tu peux lutter contre sans mettre à jour ton système, mais au final tu t'enterres... Maitriser une chose pour être seul, ça n'a pas grand intérêt. Je préfère maitriser autre chose.

 

Tu n'es pas obligé de suivre. Tu peux forker. Pas tout seul. Avec ceux qui pensent comme toi que le système n'évolue pas dans le bon sens. De nombreux forks ont eu lieu ainsi. Si rien de significatif n'est fait quant à la possibilité d'avoir /usr sur une partition séparée, alors je suppose que ceux qui désapprouvent sont une minorité... qui aime bien se plaindre sans véritable raison (ou juste pour avoir un justificatif pour passer à Mac OS... qui n'a pas de /usr séparé).

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'a frustrer ? par exemple une mise à jour d'HPLIP qui fait que ton imprimante est plus reconnue et que tu ne peux pas réimprimer un document important à un moment clé...

 

Es-tu courant que Apple pratique la mise à jour automatique de ses systèmes d'exploitation pour forcer les utilisateurs à changer leur matériel pour celui vraiment capable de faire tourner la dernière version ? Mais je suppose que tu considères qu'être forcé d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur tout les deux ans est plus acceptable que de devoir garder une version ancienne de hplip !

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux c'est formidable pour apprendre Linux, j'en conviens. Mais pour une utilisation Desktop, je me rends compte, pour mon utilisation à moi, que ce n'est pas encore ça...

 

La plupart des distributions GNU/Linux sont spécifiquement conçues pour une utilisation "desktop" (il n'y a jamais besoin d'y ouvrir un terminal). Gentoo n'en fait pas partie.

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On a aussi perdu le côté KISS et modulaire, on nous pousse des usines à gaz inutilisables par leur lourdeur (ex: portage qui me fait un emerge -DuNpv @world en 3 minutes, c'est du lourd, à cause de trucs louables pour que l'utilisateur final n'aie  aucun conflit à gérer manuellement... mais que c'est lourd !)
> 
> 

 

Pour ça, ça fait suite à une discussion qu'on avait eu et il me semble que tu avais ouvert un bug dans lequel on te donnait une solution, non ?

Du genre, pour qu'il évite de boucler plusieurs fois ?

En ce moment, c'est long aussi chez moi parce que j'ai un truc qui merdouille aussi. C'est un peu casse-pied puis bon on s'y fait.

----------

## xaviermiller

non, toujours pas de solution, et l'on me bassine avec des arguments théoriques que c'est normal que c'est lent, et je réponds que je préférerais un truc moins "user assited"  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Il ne suffit pas d'utiliser systématiquement l'option --backtrack=0 ?

Quitte à le mettre quelque part dans make.conf ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vais essayer pour voir (enfin, pour rester dans le thème du week-end, je suis sur un os privateur en train de faire de la musique à cause que Wine n'est pas trop efficace sur le coup   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  )

EDIT: je viens d'essayer 

```
emerge -DuNav --backtrack=0 @wold
```

Et bien évidemment, vu qu'il n'y a pas de conflit, ben.. même résultat : près de 3 minutes   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## k-root

```

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-util/mdds:0

  (dev-util/mdds-0.9.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =dev-util/mdds-0.8*:= required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

time emerge --update --newuse --changed-use  --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 *Quote:*   

> real    3m29.436s
> 
> user    3m25.923s
> 
> sys     0m1.455s

 

time emerge --update --newuse --changed-use  --deep --with-bdeps=y --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y  --rebuild-if-new-slot=n  @world

 *Quote:*   

> real    0m39.244s
> 
> user    0m38.779s
> 
> sys     0m0.449s

 

time emerge --update --newuse --changed-use  --deep --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=0  @world

 *Quote:*   

> real    0m44.516s
> 
> user    0m40.959s
> 
> sys     0m0.562s

 

time emerge --update --newuse --changed-use  --deep --with-bdeps=y --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y  --rebuild-if-new-slot=n --backtrack=0   @world

 *Quote:*   

> real    0m39.642s
> 
> user    0m39.103s
> 
> sys     0m0.509s

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas mieux avec ces options, vu que je n'ai pas de conflits latents, tout a été installé sans souci...

Une dernière piste serait d'activer et d'utiliser python 3...

----------

## Kazuya

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *Kazuya wrote:*   
> 
> Et passer sur Open/FreeBSD,  il me semble que MacOSX c'est un peu ça, non    ?  
> 
> Mis à part le noyau hérité d’un NetBSD, OSX n’a rien d’un BSD !
> ...

 

Excellent   :Very Happy: 

Je n'ai rien à rajouter. 

Magic Banana>

Pour les histoires de formats ouverts, c'est bien sur le papier, mais dans la réalité, si, parmi tes fréquentations, tu te retrouves comme un couillon avec tes formats que les autres ne comprennent pas, ben ça ne sert à rien, utiliser des formats libre pour ne pas pouvoir communiquer et être couper du reste du monde... 

Quant à l'histoire de forker pour un oui ou pour un non, pour l'égo des un et des autres, faut arrêter un peu... c'est ce qui tue le développement de Linux justement... Et puis je n'ai pas de temps à perdre pour ce genre de chose... 

Je me moque du /usr séparé, c'était une des choses qui ont fait que j'en ai eu marre. C'est quoi pour toi une véritable raison ? Parce que perso, si je dois me prendre la tête avec le système, pour en plus ne pas pouvoir le maitriser sans m'isoler, où est l'avantage ? 

Apple peut forcer ses mises à jour, personnellement je m'en moque, du moment que ça continue à bien fonctionner   :Laughing: 

Et l'histoire d'être forcé à changer de pc tous les deux ans... si ça ce n'est pas de l'exagération...

M'enfin bon, je comprends que tu sois à 100% avec Stallman, mais dans la réalité ce n'est pas encore ça pour joindre cet idéal avec une utilisation digne de ce nom, j'y retournerais avec plaisir.... quand la masse mondiale sera de ce côté de la balance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je me suis assez frotté à Apple en tant que développeur pour te dire "rendez-vous dans 2 ans, avec un matériel briqué car non-compatible avec la suite logicielle de l'époque"  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Pour les histoires de formats ouverts, c'est bien sur le papier, mais dans la réalité, si, parmi tes fréquentations, tu te retrouves comme un couillon avec tes formats que les autres ne comprennent pas, ben ça ne sert à rien, utiliser des formats libre pour ne pas pouvoir communiquer et être couper du reste du monde...

 

Tous les logiciels, moins ceux privateurs et en situation de monopôle, savent lire les formats ouverts. Ce n'est pas une considération théorique.

Dans le cas des suites bureautiques, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche quelqu'un d'installer LibreOffice. En revanche, je vois bien les freins à l'installation de MS Office (seulement disponible sur Windows et Mac OS, coût exorbitant et, bien sûr, licence inacceptable à quiconque se préoccupe de la maîtrise de son travail).

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Quant à l'histoire de forker pour un oui ou pour un non, pour l'égo des un et des autres, faut arrêter un peu... c'est ce qui tue le développement de Linux justement...

 

Le développement de Linux (un noyau) se porte extrêmement bien. C'est que n'importe quel développement à partir du noyau doit être distribué selon les termes de la GPL et peut être réintégré au noyau Linux. Si le code n'est pas réintégré alors le fork gagne. Si les deux approches ont des supporteurs alors l'utilisateur a du choix (les environnement de bureaux en sont probablement le meilleur exemple) et c'est très bien. Au final, le développement suit la volonté des utilisateurs et ce sont eux les gagnants.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Je me moque du /usr séparé, c'était une des choses qui ont fait que j'en ai eu marre.

 

Je ne comprends pas la logique.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> C'est quoi pour toi une véritable raison ?

 

De ce que je vois, la principale raison pour passer aux produits Apple, c'est la volonté de montrer que l'on a de l'argent. Mais bien sûr, aucun utilisateur d'Apple ne dirait cela.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Parce que perso, si je dois me prendre la tête avec le système, pour en plus ne pas pouvoir le maitriser sans m'isoler, où est l'avantage ?

 

Avec le logiciel libre, tu maîtrises ton système. Pas avec Apple. Bien sûr que tu n'as pas le temps de modifier tous les programmes que tu désires pour qu'ils fassent exactement ce que tu veux. Personne ne le peux individuellement. C'est pour cela que ce travail est fait en communauté. Encore une fois, si personne ne se met à travailler pour que /usr soit séparable de /, c'est probablement que ce besoin n'est pas tellement important. D'ailleurs, tu dis toi même que tu t'en moques. Avec le logiciel privateur, tu ne sais même pas ce que fais ton système. Maintenant, grâce à Edward Snowden, tu sais au moins qu'il reporte tes faits et gestes à la NSA... et tu n'as aucun moyen d'y remédier si ce comportement te déplaît (j'espère que c'est le cas !).

Apple est probablement le pire éditeur en ce qui concerne la maîtrise de ton informatique. Il faut jailbreaker (un terme bien choisi : "casser le prison") les iTrucs pour pouvoir y installer une application censurée par Apple (pour des raisons de concurrence avec son offre, parce qu'elle cherche à faire des bénéfices sans reverser 30% à Apple, parce qu'elle heurte la morale qu'Apple veut imposer à ses utilisateurs, etc.) ! Dans quelques années, tu peux être certain qu'il en sera de même avec Mac OS. Apple considère ses utilisateurs comme un père considère ses jeunes enfants : des créatures qu'il faut surveiller, dont il faut restreindre les libertés car il ne sont pas capables de savoir ce qui est bon pour eux.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Apple peut forcer ses mises à jour, personnellement je m'en moque, du moment que ça continue à bien fonctionner  
> 
> Et l'histoire d'être forcé à changer de pc tous les deux ans... si ça ce n'est pas de l'exagération...

 

Disons tous les trois ans si tu préfères (mais je crois que, dans le cas de l'iPhone, tous les deux ans est plus juste). Les mises à jour forcées servent très précisément à ce que ça ne continue pas de bien fonctionner. À ce que les utilisateurs soient de nouveau contraints d'acheter du nouveau matériel. Et tout le matériel. Les composants sont collés, les batteries non retirables, les connecteurs changent à chaque nouvelle version, etc.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> M'enfin bon, je comprends que tu sois à 100% avec Stallman, mais dans la réalité ce n'est pas encore ça pour joindre cet idéal avec une utilisation digne de ce nom, j'y retournerais avec plaisir.... quand la masse mondiale sera de ce côté de la balance.

 

On n'est pas rendu si on attend que "la masse mondiale" fasse la chose juste pour nous même la faire. Si on attend que la victoire soit certaine pour se battre, on ne se bat jamais et on vit dans un monde de merde sans la moindre perspective de progrès.

----------

## Kazuya

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tous les logiciels, moins ceux privateurs et en situation de monopôle, savent lire les formats ouverts. Ce n'est pas une considération théorique.
> 
> Dans le cas des suites bureautiques, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche quelqu'un d'installer LibreOffice. En revanche, je vois bien les freins à l'installation de MS Office (seulement disponible sur Windows et Mac OS, coût exorbitant et, bien sûr, licence inacceptable à quiconque se préoccupe de la maîtrise de son travail).
> ...

 

Ahah, c'est bien pour la petite utilisation perso, mais quand tu échanges le document avec beaucoup, beaucoup de personnes, ou bien avec ton entreprise, excuse-moi mais je ne me vois pas leurs imposer la suite libreoffice  :Shocked: 

Donc, je maintiens, dans la théorie c'est bien. La pratique, c'est une autre histoire... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le développement de Linux (un noyau) se porte extrêmement bien. C'est que n'importe quel développement à partir du noyau doit être distribué selon les termes de la GPL et peut être réintégré au noyau Linux. Si le code n'est pas réintégré alors le fork gagne. Si les deux approches ont des supporteurs alors l'utilisateur a du choix (les environnement de bureaux en sont probablement le meilleur exemple) et c'est très bien. Au final, le développement suit la volonté des utilisateurs et ce sont eux les gagnants.
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est bien. J'ai rien contre si ça marchait aussi bien. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De ce que je vois, la principale raison pour passer aux produits Apple, c'est la volonté de montrer que l'on a de l'argent. Mais bien sûr, aucun utilisateur d'Apple ne dirait cela.
> 
> 

 

Si tu penses réellement ça, t'es à côté de la plaque. C'est sur, si tu n'as jamais utilisé de Mac avec objectivité, tu penses ça, et je ne peux pas te donner tort, je pensais ça aussi également, "mais ça c'était avant". 

Geekounet a très bien résumé le truc, je ne vais pas le redevelopper. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec le logiciel libre, tu maîtrises ton système. Pas avec Apple. Bien sûr que tu n'as pas le temps de modifier tous les programmes que tu désires pour qu'ils fassent exactement ce que tu veux. Personne ne le peux individuellement. C'est pour cela que ce travail est fait en communauté. Encore une fois, si personne ne se met à travailler pour que /usr soit séparable de /, c'est probablement que ce besoin n'est pas tellement important. D'ailleurs, tu dis toi même que tu t'en moques. Avec le logiciel privateur, tu ne sais même pas ce que fais ton système. Maintenant, grâce à Edward Snowden, tu sais au moins qu'il reporte tes faits et gestes à la NSA... et tu n'as aucun moyen d'y remédier si ce comportement te déplaît (j'espère que c'est le cas !).
> 
> Apple est probablement le pire éditeur en ce qui concerne la maîtrise de ton informatique. Il faut jailbreaker (un terme bien choisi : "casser le prison") les iTrucs pour pouvoir y installer une application censurée par Apple (pour des raisons de concurrence avec son offre, parce qu'elle cherche à faire des bénéfices sans reverser 30% à Apple, parce qu'elle heurte la morale qu'Apple veut imposer à ses utilisateurs, etc.) ! Dans quelques années, tu peux être certain qu'il en sera de même avec Mac OS. Apple considère ses utilisateurs comme un père considère ses jeunes enfants : des créatures qu'il faut surveiller, dont il faut restreindre les libertés car il ne sont pas capables de savoir ce qui est bon pour eux.
> ...

 

Mais un moment, je veux pouvoir travailler avec mon système, plutôt que de devoir sans cesses, corriger un problème dessus. 

Si tu n'as pas le temps ou la capacité de modifier tes programmes, à quoi bon marteler cette sois-disant "maitrise" ? 

C'est du genre: "Cool, j'ai une application GPL que je peux maitriser totalement avec 3 pauvres fonctions à la place d'un logiciel Privateurs qui en possède 100, donc je bosserais mieux avec car je me sens libre..." 

Il y'a des logiciels libre qui valent le coup, alors oui ceux là je les utilise/utiliserais quand j'en aurais besoin, c'est certain   :Very Happy:  . 

Pour les autres... non. 

Et quand je vois le nombre de distributions Linux différentes pour un problème d'égo " c'est MA distrib MOI qui l'a fait tout seul" , je trouve ça pitoyable. 

Plutôt que de concentrer la diversité sur quelques unes, et ben non. Du coup c'est une merde générale. 

Pour l'histoire du Jailbreak,

J'ai un iPhone 4S (oui je les cumules, mais en même temps vu la déception d'Android... ah oui c'est bien libre ça ?   :Wink:  pourtant, je me souviens que pour installer des logiciels particulier je devais le "rooter" à l'époque...), je l'ai "jailbreaké" pour le fun de voir ce que ça faisait, j'ai enlevé ce jailbreak juste après. Ça ne sert à rien. Surtout maintenant avec iOS7 (tiens, pourtant mon téléphone à plus de 2ans... bizarre) 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Disons tous les trois ans si tu préfères (mais je crois que, dans le cas de l'iPhone, tous les deux ans est plus juste). Les mises à jour forcées servent très précisément à ce que ça ne continue pas de bien fonctionner. À ce que les utilisateurs soient de nouveau contraints d'acheter du nouveau matériel. Et tout le matériel. Les composants sont collés, les batteries non retirables, les connecteurs changent à chaque nouvelle version, etc.
> 
> 

 

Mon iPhone continue à bien fonctionner, merci. 

Et c'est plutôt l'inverse, Apple ne fait plus les mises à jour pour les systèmes trop ancien. Mais je ne vois pas ou est le problème, puisque les autres comme Android et windows Phone font pareil avec un écart de temps encore plus court justement... 

Et tiens, qui copie avec les histoires de mémoires internes sans carte SD, la batterie intégrée ? on dirait bien les téléphones concurrents... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On n'est pas rendu si on attend que "la masse mondiale" fasse la chose juste pour nous même la faire. Si on attend que la victoire soit certaine pour se battre, on ne se bat jamais et on vit dans un monde de merde sans la moindre perspective de progrès.

 

On peut la faire.. en parallèle. Juste que se couper totalement des formats propriétaires, c'est une connerie qui entraine l'isolation. C'est tout.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello Kazuya,

Nous pouvons comprendre que tu fasses le choix d'un Mac, mais de là à dire que c'est à cause de Gentoo, c'est un peu bizarre comme raisonnement. Tu as envie, et c'est ton choix, d'avoir un Mac, point barre  :Wink:  Et à quoi cela sert-il de parler d'usage d'informatique en entreprise ? C'est un ordi privé, non ?

Pour le reste, nous sommes dans un forum de défenseurs de la philosophie du Logiciel Libre et nous argumentons dans ce sens, chacun à différents niveau (du moins fervent à l'ayatollah).

----------

## Biloute

Ok. Svp arrêtez de mêler linux avec les smartphone.

Peut être que Android est basé sur du linux mais cet univers de la téléphonie n'a vraiment rien à voir avec le monde de l'informatique.

Merci de votre compréhension.

----------

## Kazuya

XavierMiller>

Tu as raison, ce que je pointe ce n'est pas spécialement Gentoo. 

Pour le rapport avec l'entreprise, lorsque tu as des documents à finaliser, et bien tu es bien content de pouvoir faire la modification chez toi sans que cela déconne. 

J'ai bien compris la philosophie du forum, hier encore je faisais partie de cette philosophie, mais juste que les points qui m'ont été avancé ne tiennent pas debout, donc j'ai apporté une réponse. 

Loin de moi d'avoir voulu déclencher une "guéguerre" aussi je ne commenterais plus sur ce point. 

Désolé pour la gène occasionnée  :Embarassed:  ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de souci ; je m'attendais à 50 pages de troll, et franchement, tu as juste mérité la volée de bois vert qu'on t'a assénée  :Wink: 

Et si j'ai du boulot à faire, que ce soit avec du matériel du boulot. Pas envie de mélanger vie privée et professionnelle.

----------

## kopp

Il ne me semble pas avoir signé une charte disant que je devais défendre le logiciel libre, etc, pour participer au forum   :Question: 

Il me semblait juste que c'était pour parler de Gentoo tout en étant libre de penser et vivre comme l'on veut.

----------

## scherz0

À ajouter au passif de systemd : pourrit l'ambiance sur les forums

----------

## Kazuya

scherz0>

Arrête, ça ne pourrit pas l'ambiance, on est au dessus de ça   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon pour ma culture personnel, ça dit quoi l'équivalent de portage,"Paludis" (je pense que c'est comme ça son nom) vis à vis de portage 2.2 ?

C'est une alternative qui vit encore ? 

Ou bien vaut-il mieux n'utiliser que portage maintenant ?

Hey, pour l'instant j'ai encore une gentoo hein   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> scherz0>
> 
> Arrête, ça ne pourrit pas l'ambiance, on est au dessus de ça  
> 
> Sinon pour ma culture personnel, ça dit quoi l'équivalent de portage,"Paludis" (je pense que c'est comme ça son nom) vis à vis de portage 2.2 ?
> ...

 

Ça vit toujours et a ses adeptes dont je ne suis pas. Mais ça marche.

Personnellement je lui reproche des options cabalistiques dont la complexité me fait vomir, et qui est pour moi rédhibitoire. Ceci étant dit c’est intéressant sur le papier, et si l’interface CLI n’était pas si alambiquée, ça serait sans doute adoptée.

En tous cas c’est toujours maintenu et respecte PMS, et a priori tourne plus vite que portage

----------

## xaviermiller

Et paludis est à la base de la distribution exherbo, dirigé par Ciaran McCreesh.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi il faut autant de versions de Python installées ? J'ai une 2.7, une 3.2 et une 3.3...

----------

## guilc

Tu dois pouvoir virer la 3.2. Elle n’est pas partie à cause de la gestion des slots, mais une seule 3.x et une seule 2.x est, sauf cas particulier suffisante.

Je dirais même plus, les paquets nécessitants python 2.7 sont de plus en plus rares : sur mon système, j’ai fais du ménage, viré les PYTHON_TARGETS 2.7 [1] pour ne laisser que la 3.3, et bien les seuls packages pour lesquels je dois garder python 2.7 sont les suivants :

```
app-portage/layman python_targets_python2_7

dev-java/javatoolkit python_targets_python2_7

net-analyzer/rrdtool python_targets_python2_7

sys-devel/llvm python_targets_python2_7

virtual/python-argparse python_targets_python2_7
```

[1]

```
USE_PYTHON="3.3" # only because there is only one PYTHON_TARGETS

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3"

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour l'info. J'ai encore quelques dépendances à python 2.7, je vais faire comme tu proposes  :Wink: 

EDIT: je vais devoir faire plus que ce que portage m'annonce en conflits, mais c'est jouable  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tu dois pouvoir virer la 3.2. Elle n’est pas partie à cause de la gestion des slots, mais une seule 3.x et une seule 2.x est, sauf cas particulier suffisante.
> 
> Je dirais même plus, les paquets nécessitants python 2.7 sont de plus en plus rares : sur mon système, j’ai fais du ménage, viré les PYTHON_TARGETS 2.7 [1] pour ne laisser que la 3.3, et bien les seuls packages pour lesquels je dois garder python 2.7 sont les suivants :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je suppose que la deuxieme parti de code va make.conf ?

et l'autre, tu en fais quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

La première est un fichier dans package.use (chez mois, y a une tétrachiée de lignes, mais au moins j'ai les candidats "2.7"), la seconde dans le make.conf

----------

## kopp

Ouais j'avais déduit. Y a un moyen moins chiant que de faire des ajouts un par un dans le fichier package.use -> emerge @world qui plante -> modif fichier .use, etc ?

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, jouer avec GREP dans /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS

----------

## kopp

J'espère que j'ai pas autant de paquets à mettre que ce que retourne un grep python2.7 dans ces répertoires, parce que ça va être long, sinon.

Ma liste de paquet est en tout cas bien plus longue que celle ci-dessus  :Sad: 

Apparremment, il reste beaucoup de composante de gnome qui veulent du 2.7

Edit : bon, je crois que je vais suivre ma politique habituelle : avoir la flemme et laisser comme c'est   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

Quelle idée d’utiliser gnome aussi   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

Effectivement, utiliser grep sur "python2.7" ne va pas : cela remonte les paquets qui ont été buildés avec la PYTHON_TARGET 2.7, pas ceux qui ont obligatoirement besoin de python 2.7. Perso, ma méthode a été :

- changement make.conf

- ajout progressif dans le package.use tant que portage me gueule dessus

Et hop roulez jeunesse !

Bon, j’avoue que ça ne sert à rien si ce n’est pour la beauté du geste

----------

## kopp

Bah du coup, je me suis contenté de remplacer python 3.2 par le 3.3 dans les python_targets et recompiler ce qui était modifié. J'ai toujours le 2.7 pour beaucoup de truc.

Ta solution semblait créer des problèmes entre dépendances qui auguraient d'un gros casse-tête, au final inutile puisque j'aurais besoin de garder le 2.7 dans tous les cas.

J'avais déjà ajoute une bonne quinzaine de paquets dans package.use avant de faire machine arrière (enfin, j'ai gardé ces paquets pour le cas où je me déciderait une prochaine fois...)

Sinon, question : portage tourne avec 3.3 ou pas ? Il me semblait qu'à une époque, il fallait une version 2.* mais je vois qu'il accepte toutes les versions maintenant dans python_targets

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour ma part, j'ai laissé tomber l'idée de mettre python 2.7 en "marginal", car j'ai trop de dépendances (git pour avoir gitk, meld, gdb pour qt-creator, ...).

Bref, j'ai défini les 2 versions principales (2.7 et 3.3), demandé que par défaut, tout soit en 3.3 (en single target) et j'ai seulement une dizaine de python_single_target_python2_7 dans un package.use

----------

## k-root

hum... mais pourquoi les stages3 sont avec des useflages pourris  ... pourquoi ?

 *Quote:*   

>  * Error: circular dependencies:
> 
> (sys-apps/dbus-1.6.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on
> 
>  (sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)
> ...

 

pff .. et  pourquoi mon chroot 32b est plus rapide avec portage ?

----------

## sebB

Est-ce que vous savez si y'a possibilité d'éviter que des paquets soient compilés en parallèle sans jouer à chaque fois avec le make.conf?

Hier un @preserved-rebuild m'a gentiment lancé la compil de firefox, thunderbird, icedtea et libreoffice en parralèle.

Malgrès un load-average de 8 je suis monté à 17 donc ordi inutilisable pendant quelque heures.

J'ai fouiné dans /etc/portage/package.env mais j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur

Je cherche un truc du genre app-office/libreoffice --no-parallel

----------

## guilc

Hmm toi tu utilises une option non par défaut de portage !

Ce comportement est sans doute dû à l’option --quiet-build=y

Si je me souviens bien, activer cette option déclenche de multiples builds en parallèle !

----------

## sebB

Pas de --quiet-build=y mais --jobs=6

Dans mon make.conf j'ai ca

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=6 --load-average=8.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"
```

J'ai tenté de créer un fichier /etc/portage/env/noparallel.conf

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=1"
```

Puis dans /etc/portage/package.env

```
mail-client/thunderbird notmpfs.conf noparallel.conf

www-client/firefox notmpfs.conf noparallel.conf
```

Mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Quand je lance un emerge -1 firefox thunderbird, les 2 se compilent en meme temps.

A pirori ca ne prend pas le dessus sur le make.conf

----------

## guilc

Bah oui mais a priori, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS ne marche pas dans l’env des packages. l’environnement sert pour les variables d’environnement du build, pas de portage. et EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS est uniquement une variable de portage donc, hors make.conf, point d’effet.

Ensuite, le --load-average, c’est complètement moisi : un job ne démarrera pas si le load est > 8 certes, mais si avec un packaqe tu as un load de mettons 7 (dépendant de ton MAKEOPTS), portage va lancer un deuxième build, et bim, tu vas te retrouver avec une load de 14 ou plus (x2 en gros), sachant que plus la machine est chargée, plus la load va exploser à cause des attentes sur le disque…

Tous ça pour un gain somme toute ridicule.

Bref, c’est normal. Si j’étais toi, --jobs=1 pour portage, et un -j bien choisi dans le MAKEOPTS (un classique nb cpu +1), et basta. Tu verras que la différence de temps sera ridicule. Avec les builds parallèles, le seul gain réel c’est sur la phase de ./configure qui fait de l’IO disque mais peu de CPU. Mais dans le total de temps de build, c’est tellement négligeable que ça ne vaut pas la peine de s’embêter pour ça !

----------

## Leander256

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bref, c’est normal. Si j’étais toi, --jobs=1 pour portage, et un -j bien choisi dans le MAKEOPTS (un classique nb cpu +1), et basta. Tu verras que la différence de temps sera ridicule. Avec les builds parallèles, le seul gain réel c’est sur la phase de ./configure qui fait de l’IO disque mais peu de CPU. Mais dans le total de temps de build, c’est tellement négligeable que ça ne vaut pas la peine de s’embêter pour ça !

 

Là j'ai envie de dire que ça varie selon les cas. Si tu prends par exemple X.org, tu as des dizaines de paquets qui passent un temps fou dans le ./configure par rapport au temps de compilation lui-même.

Pour éviter les problèmes de saturation CPU, je suggère d'utiliser les cgroups, ils ont été créés pour ça. Par contre le piège à mon avis c'est de combiner --jobs pour emerge et --jobs pour make quand on n'a pas suffisamment de RAM disponible. Ça finit par taper dans la swap et là forcément tout se met à ramer.

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour les cgroups, je sais pas comment ça marche avec systemd sous gentoo, pour ceux qui utilisent systemd. Sous Debian c'est une catastrophe. 

J'utilise uniquement le séquenceur temps réel des cgroup avec un seul groupe, ceci pour donner la priorité temps réel aux applications audio comme jack. 

J'ai essayé Debian sid, qui est passé à systemd. Je vous passe les détails entre la compilation de mon propre kernel car le cgroup qui m'intéresse n'est pas dans le kernel Debian, libcgroup qui plantait et la spéléologie dans les archives des .deb et du bugzilla pour me faire une version de libcgroup sans le support de systemd. Peine perdue, libcgroup fonctionnait cette fois, mais systemd insistait pour y mettre des machins qui n'avait rien à faire dans mon groupe temps réel. Résultat, blocage total de la machine après un certain temps, avec même les magic keys plantées. Donc si vous utiliser systemd, prudence...

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Résultat, blocage total de la machine après un certain temps, avec même les magic keys plantées. Donc si vous utiliser systemd, prudence...

 

Krrrkrrr, tu veux dire, prudence à ceux qui ne sont donc pas en mesure de te lire?   :Laughing: 

[/OFF]

----------

## Dominique_71

systemd est une bonne idée, mais comme tous les trucs qui nous viennent de l’inénarrable de chez Red-Hat, son implémentation est une catastrophe.

----------

## sebB

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Pour éviter les problèmes de saturation CPU, je suggère d'utiliser les cgroups

 

Tu aurais un petit peu plus d'info sur ca?

Si j'ai bien compris, avec les cgroups on pourrait limiter l'accés cpu/memoire/disque... à l'utilisateur portage?

----------

## Leander256

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Pour éviter les problèmes de saturation CPU, je suggère d'utiliser les cgroups 
> 
> Tu aurais un petit peu plus d'info sur ca?
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, avec les cgroups on pourrait limiter l'accés cpu/memoire/disque... à l'utilisateur portage?

 

Oui, les cgroups permettent de créer des quotas pour l'utlisation CPU, mémoire, I/O, mais je ne suis pas spécialiste, je me contente d'utiliser un fameux patch pour le CPU décrit ici, que tu peux activer ici:

```
    General setup  ---> 

        [*] Automatic process group scheduling
```

Là par exemple je viens de compiler un noyau 3.12.6 avec un make -j64 et j'avais même oublié que le test était lancé quand je me suis demandé pourquoi mon laptop commençait à chauffer  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Oui, les cgroups permettent de créer des quotas pour l'utlisation CPU, mémoire, I/O, mais je ne suis pas spécialiste, je me contente d'utiliser un fameux patch pour le CPU décrit ici

 

Merci pour le lien, maintenant je sais que c'est encore un coup de ce c. de chez Red-Hat. À force de prendre les utilisateurs pour des ignares incapables de lire une doc et d'utiliser google, il va finir par les faire tous fuir.

L'avantage des cgroups sur le patch du zigoto, c'est qu'en utilisant les cgroups directement, tu les configures comme tu veux. Tant dit qu'avec son patch, c'est systemd qui prend le contrôle des cgroups et qui fait que des conneries dés que tu fais quelque chose d'autre que ce à quoi l’inénarrable pense que ton pc doit servir: faire tourner un GUI moderne. Autrement dit gnome, kde ou xfce.

Perso du GUI je m'en contre-fiche, surtout quand je vois que dans ce qu'il appelle des GUI modernes, il n'y en a pas un qui soit capable de me procurer une politique de focus de la souris qui me satisfasse. Vivement auusi qu'ils commencent à faire des multi-coeurs avec des coeurs dédiés du genre un coeur basse fréquence pour le stand-by, un dédicacé pour gérer le hardware, un général pour le GUI et un DSP pour les calculs, cela permettra de remettre de l'ordre dans ce foutoir qu'est en train de devenir GNU/Linux, surtout la partie GNU. Le kernel marche en général très bien, seulement il y a des hurluberlus qui se prennent pour des stars et qui à part casser les fonctions du kernel, ne savent rien faire. Ce genre de processeurs commencent à venir sur le marché des mobiles, il faudra encore patienter quelques années avant qu'ils arrivent, j'espère, dans le marché des pc.

----------

## Dominique_71

Tiré de l'article ici linux,fr:

 *Quote:*   

> Lennart Poetering de son côté s'est empressé d'intervenir pour répondre à Linus et pour critiquer ce patch. Il propose une approche basée, vous vous en doutez, sur son nouveau démon d'init « systemd » :
> 
> Tout ça est complètement inutile pour les utilisateurs normaux 

 

Vous savez ce qu'il lui dit l'anormal? Si jamais je le rencontre, il ne faudra pas que sa femme soit là car se sera le divorce assuré entre eux!

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour revenir dans le sujet, l'avantage de laisser le kernel gérer les cgroups, c'est que l'on peut les configurer pour l'usage que l'on veut faire du pc. Pour ça, en plus de les configurer dans le kernel, il faut installer libcgroup.

Pour la configuration, libcgroup n'est pas configuré, car contrairement à udev qui connaît, grâce au kernel, quel matériel il y a dans un pc, il n'y a aucun moyen de savoir quel usage veut faire de son ordinateur un utilisateur donné.

Il y a de la doc dans les sources du kernel. Elle est pas évidente... alors qu'en fait ce n'est pas si difficile que cela. Si je compare avec un kernel rt, celui-ci permet de réserver la bande passante du système aux utilisateurs d'un groupe donné, généralement audio, et de donner une priorité temps réel aux processus temps réel du groupe audio. Les cgroupes permettent de faire la même chose, mais ceci avec n'importe quel processus, et avec n'importe quel groupe de processus.

Pour ce faire, il faut définir des groupes de tâches, les assigner à un cgroup et leur donner des priorités dans le cadre de ce cgroup. Contrairement au kernel rt, il y a différent cgroups disponible, lesquel permettent non seulement d'assigner le temps cpu, mais aussi la quantité mémoire, ou un coeur donné, etc. De plus, il est possible de combiner plusieurs cgroups dans un groupe de t'ache. Tout ceci rends les cgroup extrêmement flexibles, et ceux qui ont promu le patch de l’inénarrable, lequel impose un usage particulier des cgroups, n'ont vraiment rien compris aux réels avantages des cgroups.

Malheureusement, je n'ai rien trouvé en français qui explique la configuration des cgroups, mis à part LinuxMAO - Cgroup, mais c'est un usage particulier, comme toujours avec les cgroups... Peut-être sur ubuntu. Autrement, il y a Cgroups - ArchWiki qui est pas mal.

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour ces infos cgroups, Dominique !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Oui, les cgroups permettent de créer des quotas pour l'utlisation CPU, mémoire, I/O, mais je ne suis pas spécialiste, je me contente d'utiliser un fameux patch pour le CPU décrit ici 
> 
> Merci pour le lien, maintenant je sais que c'est encore un coup de ce c. de chez Red-Hat. À force de prendre les utilisateurs pour des ignares incapables de lire une doc et d'utiliser google, il va finir par les faire tous fuir.
> 
> L'avantage des cgroups sur le patch du zigoto, c'est qu'en utilisant les cgroups directement, tu les configures comme tu veux. Tant dit qu'avec son patch, c'est systemd qui prend le contrôle des cgroups et qui fait que des conneries dés que tu fais quelque chose d'autre que ce à quoi l’inénarrable pense que ton pc doit servir: faire tourner un GUI moderne. Autrement dit gnome, kde ou xfce.
> ...

 

"Prendre le controle des cgroups" c'est juste faux ! C'est la libcgroup qui faisais ça (l'arrêt du service démonte le fs cgroup et c'est fini, tant pis pour les autres "utilisateurs" du sous-système), les cgroups n'ont pas la vocation à être la ressource privée d'un daemon en particulier, mais bien utilisables par tous ceux qui en ont besoins.

Bon maintenant ça va mieux, les discutions sur l'intégration de la libcgroup avec les autres "consommateurs" de cette ressource ont débutés en 2011 et y'a déjà pas mal de patch intégrés dont même un .service pour systemd. Eh oui systemd n'a pas vocation à gérer (pour l'instant ?) les cgroups de l'utilisateur. Il ne "s'accapare" pas le système, il l'utilise.

Y'a pas de problème avec systemd et les cgroups, mais avec la généralisation de l'utilisation des cgroups (init, containers...) et un vieux daemon habitué à être seul, si y'a un problème entre systemd et les cgroups faut le dire de-suite aux developpeurs de'OpenRC qui les ont implémentés de la même façon.   :Razz: 

EDIT: pour tester je vient de :

- créer un cgroup "temp-réel" à coté de ceux de systemd avec cgconfigparser (domage ya toujours pas le .service dans Gentoo) -> ça marche

- donner les droits "temp-réel" à un service de systemd en modifiant son .service comme indiqué par http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/MyServiceCantGetRealtime/ -> ça marche

----------

## Dominique_71

Le chef de systemd, Lennart, n'est pour rien dans le bug d'udev qui empêchait certains firmware de se charger. En fait, c'est même lui qui a rapporté ce bug en premier.

En parallèle, je me suis inscrit sur la liste de systemd et j'y ai une discussion sur ce sujet.

Selon laquelle, systemd permet de faire des configurations personnalisées, mais ceci sans libcgroup et d'une façon différente. 

Ensuite, ils sont en train de ré-écrire complètement les cgroups du kernel, donc tout va changer d'ici peu. Il n'y aura plus qu'une hiérarchie, et dans cette hiérarchie, tout sera géré depuis userland.

En parallèle, systemd évolue aussi très vite, et à terme (quand la ré-écriture des cgroups du kernel sera terminée), ils (systemd) ont prévu que libcgroup ne servira plus à rien et ne fonctionnera même plus.

Un autre chose est aussi qu'il semble qu'aujourd'hui il y ait très peu de gens qui comprennent comment systemd fonctionne. Et comme il évolue très vite, cela va durer encore un moment.

Donc si vous avez des problèmes avec systemd, je ne peux que vous encouragez à vous inscrire sur sa liste d'email à freedesktop.org, au lieu de comme moi arriver après le problème et passer pour un gros c. - :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Un autre chose est aussi qu'il semble qu'aujourd'hui il y ait très peu de gens qui comprennent comment systemd fonctionne. Et comme il évolue très vite, cela va durer encore un moment.

 

Et c’est bien le fond du problème !

Cela veut dire que c’est un soft clairement pas mature, qui va te claquer entre les doigts au moindre souci, et quand ça arrivera, tu te démerderas tout seul dans ton coin pour remonter ton PC…

Donc moi je reste avec mon init "antique" à base de scripts shell que je peux hacker facilement.

On en rediscutera quand systemd sera stabilisé, soit pas avant quelques années. L’adoption par les distros est franchement trop prématurée. Si c’est pour rejouer à windows, je me barre chez BSD…

----------

## Dominique_71

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Si c’est pour rejouer à windows, je me barre chez BSD…

 

Je l'ai essayé hier soir sous virtualbox. C'est bien, mais c'est plus de boulot que sous gentoo pour installer un soft qui n'a pas d'ebuild. Et je n'ai pas encore essayé de faire le port. J'ai pris alsaplayer, tout compile EDIT: après avoir patché l'autotool d'alsaplayer ENDIT sauf le support cdda. J'ai laissé un message à ce sujet sur leur forum, je verrais bien.

Quand tu dis rejouer à windows, c'est tout à fait ça. Surtout qu'il y a wayland qui arrive, et qu'en raison de la complexité de X et de ses nombreuses extensions, sa couche de compatibilité ne va jamais être terminée. D'où rien qu'avec wayland, un bordel comparable à celui du passage de kde3 à kde4, mais pour tous les logiciels qui tournent sous X.

Et le monde est petit, car  systemd est hébergé sur freedestop.org, lesquels est très proche des deux grands bureaux qui poussent pour l'adoption de wayland. Et je suis tombé hier sur ça: RealtimeKit and the audio problem, qui explique pourquoi c'est autant le bordel avec le son, et notamment pourquoi, au lieu d'une dizaine de lignes dans ~/.asoundrc pour interfacer ALSA et JACK avec une latence additionnelle non mesurable, et retrouver dans JACK tous les clients ALSA indépendamment les uns des autres, ce qui est encore plus souple que pulseaudio, et surtout garanti une latence constante, nous avons eu droit à une solution non professionnelle comme pulseaudio, solution pour laquelle des efforts frénétiques ont été consacrés. Il aura suffit d'améliorer le plugin jack d'ALSA pour que cela fonctionne à merveille entre ALSA et JACK. Et dans cet article, nous retrouvons comme par hasard un certain Lennart. Nous retrouvons aussi tout son sens de la discussion constructive, dés que quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec lui, il le traite de "desktop hater". Il devrait se recycler dans la politique   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Quand tu dis rejouer à windows, c'est tout à fait ça. Surtout qu'il y a wayland qui arrive, et qu'en raison de la complexité de X et de ses nombreuses extensions, sa couche de compatibilité ne va jamais être terminée. D'où rien qu'avec wayland, un bordel comparable à celui du passage de kde3 à kde4, mais pour tous les logiciels qui tournent sous X.

 

Enfin va pas falloir non plus tout mélanger, hein.

Wayland, ya quand même un sacré boulot pour un objectif carrément louable (dégager X. un jour, quand j'aurai le temps, je regarderai çà). Ca doit pas être une partie de plaisir, d'être en frontal comme çà sur un sujet aussi crucial (du point de vue du dev qui doit défendre ses choix).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Quand tu dis rejouer à windows, c'est tout à fait ça. Surtout qu'il y a wayland qui arrive, et qu'en raison de la complexité de X et de ses nombreuses extensions, sa couche de compatibilité ne va jamais être terminée. D'où rien qu'avec wayland, un bordel comparable à celui du passage de kde3 à kde4, mais pour tous les logiciels qui tournent sous X.

 

Faut pas dramatiser non plus. D'une la plupart des extensions X sont obsolètes et/ou inutilisées. De deux, la plupart des applis font appel à un framework tel que Qt ou Gtk et autres, qui sont censés supporter de manière transparente pour l'appli le serveur graphique sous-jacent (la plupart des framework sont près depuis longtemps d'ailleurs). Très peu d'application finalement font des appels direct à la xlib/xcb. On aura pas du tout un bordel comparable à kde3 -> kde4 puisque il n'y aura pas tant de chose que ça à adapter au final. (c-a-d pas de réécriture complète). Et remplacer X il serait grand temps!

Sinon pour poulpeaudio, on peut s'en passer encore aujourd'hui et n'a jamais été question d'être orienté MAO. C'est une bouse dans la plupart des cas on est bien d'accord (mis à part pour les casques bt, c'est quand même bien pratique), mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire rien ne te force à l'utiliser et JACK est toujours maintenu et fait son job parfaitement. À l'inverse JACK n'est pas fait pour résoudre les use-case poulpeaudio, il est bel et bien orienté MAO lui.

Je comprend qu'on se braque face au changement, surtout quand il est forcé alors même que c'est pas stabilisé: moi le premier, systemd je vais essayer d'y passer le plus tardivement possible quand ça sera déjà plus calé. Mais de là à tout rejeter non. Le fait que bcp de ses changements sont liés à freedesktop n'a rien de surprenant: si tu passes pas par freedesktop t'as quasi aucune chance de pousser ton idée dans les distros.

Et sinon Lennart est déjà bel et bien un politicien: la plupart des idées qu'il défend ne vienne la plupart du temps pas de lui, juste qu'il doit aimer aller au feu dans les flame-war, il dois apprécier cette posture. Ses arguments volent parfois pas haut, mais en face c'est pas mal non plus.

Finalement le soucis à être utilisateur Gentoo c'est qu'on est obligé de mettre les mains dans des rouages système que la plupart des utilisateurs d'autres distros ne verront jamais. On est donc en première ligne quand il y a une évolution du système. C'est peut-être aussi pour ça qu'on râle pas mal. (et malheureusement la qualité de pas mal d'ebuild laisse à désirer, le problème vient aussi de là)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> (et malheureusement la qualité de pas mal d'ebuild laisse à désirer, le problème vient aussi de là)

 

Ah bon ? Je trouve qu'on est plutôt pas mal lotis par rapport aux .deb avec leurs recommandations fantaisistes et leurs scripts d'init plutôt inégaux c'est le cas de le dire ou aux .rpm avec des dépendances et un manque de modularité abusé sur certaines distros (genre OpenSuse)  

C'est fini la grande époque où tu trouve le nom d'un logiciel sur le net tu tape "emerge <x>" et tu l'a,  la quantité n'y est plus, mais sur la qualité j'ai pas eu à me plaindre jusque-là.

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   (et malheureusement la qualité de pas mal d'ebuild laisse à désirer, le problème vient aussi de là) 
> 
> Ah bon ? Je trouve qu'on est plutôt pas mal lotis par rapport aux .deb avec leurs recommandations fantaisistes et leurs scripts d'init plutôt inégaux c'est le cas de le dire ou aux .rpm avec des dépendances et un manque de modularité abusé sur certaines distros (genre OpenSuse)  
> 
> C'est fini la grande époque où tu trouve le nom d'un logiciel sur le net tu tape "emerge <x>" et tu l'a,  la quantité n'y est plus, mais sur la qualité j'ai pas eu à me plaindre jusque-là.

 

C'est vrai que c'est pas joli-joli ailleurs non plus. Dans mon cas - dev, et non utilisateur lambda pour lesquels je pense que gentoo ne pose aucun problème - j'ai souvent besoin de modifier des ebuilds du fait qu'ils n'exposent pas certaines options. Le dev est allé à l'essentiel et c'est tout. Alors que c'est rarement plus de boulot que ça. Mais oui c'est vrai que mon cas est particulier et que je râle un peu trop vite.

Sinon pour ce qui est d'emerge <x> qui ne trouve pas le soft, là encore on est mieux loti (via layman) qu'ailleurs. Je vois récemment j'ai dû bricoler sur une Fedora... c'est un peu n'importe quoi l'ajout de repositories annexes, c'est pas bien intégré avec la base officielle etc... du bidouillage.

----------

## Dominique_71

[quote="kwenspc"] *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut pas dramatiser non plus. D'une la plupart des extensions X sont obsolètes et/ou inutilisées. De deux, la plupart des applis font appel à un framework tel que Qt ou Gtk et autres, qui sont censés supporter de manière transparente pour l'appli le serveur graphique sous-jacent (la plupart des framework sont près depuis longtemps d'ailleurs). Très peu d'application finalement font des appels direct à la xlib/xcb. On aura pas du tout un bordel comparable à kde3 -> kde4 puisque il n'y aura pas tant de chose que ça à adapter au final. (c-a-d pas de réécriture complète). Et remplacer X il serait grand temps!

 

Cela dépend de quel bureau tu utilises. Je n'ai jamais utilisé gnome parce qu'il n'a jamais été capable de me fournir une politique de focus de la souris qui me satisfait. Je trouve sur ce point gnome encore pire que windows, car au moins sous windows, tu trouves des freeware qui permettent d'améliorer la politique par défaut de windows. kde, malgré toutes ses options de configuration, est à peine moins pire sur ce plan. On peut encore rajouter xfce qui va vraisemblablement faire le pas sur wayland, ainsi que e18, mais pour la plupart des autres bureaux, c'est soit la grande inconnue, soit leur disparition assurée.

Et quand comme moi tu utilises fvwm-crystal, tu n'es pas pressé de passer à wayland et de te retrouver à utiliser des usines à gaz qui ne sont même pas capable de te donner une bonne politique de focus de la souris, et des possibilités de configuration comme celles de fvwm.

De plus, je ne vois pas l'utilité de remplacer X par un serveur qui ne réalise que la moitié de l'intégration qu'il est possible de faire. Quite à tout chambouler, autant chambouler jusqu'au bout et comme il faut. Si je compare avec AROS, lequel est une ré-écriture libre de l'Amiga OS qui peut tourner aussi bien en natif que comme hôte linux, et qui propose, contrairement à l'Amiga OS qui ne tourne que sur du hardware dédicacé, une couche d'abstraction natérielle, la même application, le gimp, démarre au moins 5 fois plus rapidement dans sa version hôte linux et avec des optimisations très génériques, que la version gentoo. En natif, AROS est encore plus rapide.

Contrairement à wayland qui n'intègre que le compositeur dans le serveur graphique, sous AROS, même le toolkit est intégré dans le serveur graphique. Cela fait que AROS démarre aussi rapidement sur la même machine depuis un DVD que linux depuis un disque dur. Simplicité, intégration poussée et rapidité. 3 choses qui malheureusement sont absentes dans les GUI de linux. Je suis bien conscient que wayland est un pas dans la bonne direction, mais il est dommage qu'il ne fasse que la moitié du travail. 

J'en est déjà discutté avec les gens concernés, ils répondent qu'avec un multi-coeur, cela n'a aucun sens d'intégrer le toolkit dans le serveur graphique, mais à la question de savoir pourquoi il faut plusieurs coeurs juste pour faire tourner le GUI, ils n'ont pas de réponse. Pour moi, cette réponse est évidente: les gens de gtk et de qt n'arriveront jamais à se mettre d'accord sur un toolkit unique.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On peut encore rajouter xfce qui va vraisemblablement faire le pas sur wayland, ainsi que e18, mais pour la plupart des autres bureaux, c'est soit la grande inconnue, soit leur disparition assurée.
> 
> 

 

Faut contribuer ;| . Puis si toutes les couches systèmes devaient s'inquiéter des applis clientes qui risque de disparaitre on aurait jamais aucune évolution des dites couches systèmes.

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et quand comme moi tu utilises fvwm-crystal, tu n'es pas pressé de passer à wayland et de te retrouver à utiliser des usines à gaz qui ne sont même pas capable de te donner une bonne politique de focus de la souris, et des possibilités de configuration comme celles de fvwm.
> 
> 

 

En principe tu n'auras pas à laisser tomber fvwm, donc pas à passer à quelconques usine à gaz. La couche de compat X dans un premier temps devrait être satisfaisante. Et passer de la xlib à la lib wayland ça se fera, fvwm est toujours développé non?

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je compare avec AROS, lequel est une ré-écriture libre de l'Amiga OS qui peut tourner aussi bien en natif que comme hôte linux, et qui propose, contrairement à l'Amiga OS qui ne tourne que sur du hardware dédicacé, une couche d'abstraction natérielle, la même application, le gimp, démarre au moins 5 fois plus rapidement dans sa version hôte linux et avec des optimisations très génériques, que la version gentoo. En natif, AROS est encore plus rapide.
> 
> Contrairement à wayland qui n'intègre que le compositeur dans le serveur graphique, sous AROS, même le toolkit est intégré dans le serveur graphique. Cela fait que AROS démarre aussi rapidement sur la même machine depuis un DVD que linux depuis un disque dur. Simplicité, intégration poussée et rapidité. 3 choses qui malheureusement sont absentes dans les GUI de linux. Je suis bien conscient que wayland est un pas dans la bonne direction, mais il est dommage qu'il ne fasse que la moitié du travail. 
> ...

 

Là tu touches à un autre débat, le même qui d'ailleurs oppose linux vs haiku etc... Les buts recherchés sont pas comparables et du même coup la complexité.

Tu compares un OS multirôle (serveur, desktop, embarqué: donc un tas de rôle à la noix) fait de multiples projets indépendants, et ayant chacun des buts parfois pas compatibles, à un OS complet et intégré à rôle unique (desktop).

C'est vraiment le truc à pas oublier: techniquement cet état de fait a un très fort impact sur l'ensemble.

Si il est vrai qu'on a un truc foireux pour le desktop sous nux les choses évoluent dans le bon sens amha (ok pas du côté DM ...), même si je n'y trouve pas non plus mon propre compte pour le moment. Ça prend du temps justement parce que les solutions doivent s’intégrer aux autres rôles, que la masse de dev/projet est nettement plus conséquente et en plus que tout est fragmenté: noyau d'un côté, parti init de l'autre, middleware ici, intégration haut niveau par là: un beau bordel! (mais qui marche heureusement)

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'en est déjà discutté avec les gens concernés, ils répondent qu'avec un multi-coeur, cela n'a aucun sens d'intégrer le toolkit dans le serveur graphique, mais à la question de savoir pourquoi il faut plusieurs coeurs juste pour faire tourner le GUI, ils n'ont pas de réponse. Pour moi, cette réponse est évidente: les gens de gtk et de qt n'arriveront jamais à se mettre d'accord sur un toolkit unique.

 

J'avoue ne pas savoir quels sont les limitations toolkit intégré/multi-coeur, c'est pas mon domaine.

Gtk et Qt ne sont pas du tout les même toolkit, bien sûr pour le langage mais la politique derrière aussi. Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi ils bosseraient ensemble sur un toolkit unique. Leur but n'est pas de fournir un tk à Linux, non juste un tk multiplateforme c'est tout. Ils sont en compétition, point final. (et ne sont pas propre à linux ou wayland: donc tu les verras jamais intégré ou que ce soit)

Par curiosité j'ai été regardé le toolkit d'aros, c'est du bas niveau quand même. Ça ressemble - en nettement plus homogène je te l'accorde - à un truc où on aurait collé la xlib, xft et d'autre trucs ensemble. Mais on est très loin d'un tk à la gtk ou qt de directement intégré.

----------

## Dominique_71

Le problème de fvwm est que ce n'est vraiment pas un gestionnaire de fenêtre comme les autres, car en plus c'est un véritable toolkit pour la xlib. Pour cette raison, je doute vraiment qu'il tourne sur la couche de compatibilité de wayland, les discussions qu'il y a eu sur fvwm-devel vont dans ce sens, car cette couche de compatibilité ne concernera que les fonctions principales de X. Cela va déjà planter les applications qui utilisent d'autres fonctions, et va surement planter fvwm à tous les coups.

De plus, le développement de fvwm est assez lent, et aucn de ses développeurs ne manifestent d'intérêt pour wayland, au contraire ceux avec qui j'ai eu des contacts en dehors de la liste, soit ont changé d'OS, soit evisagent de le faire, à commencer par FreeBSD qui ne semble pas pressé d'adopter ces softs de qualité alpha que certains essaient de nous vendre comme si c'était la panacée universelle qui allait permettre à Linux de conquérir le monde du bureau.

On a déjà vu le résultat avec le passage de kde3 à kde4. Hasard ou pas, avant ce bordel, GNU/Linux était l'OS qui progessait le plus rapidement sur le marché du desktop, et depuis ce bordel, ce n'est plus le cas. De toutes façons, nous verrons bien, le temps décidera. D'ici à ce qu'ils aient finis avec les cgroups dans le kernel, il y en a au moins pour une année. Et il faudra encore que Linus accepte de passer leur travail dans le main line. Ce qui sera vraisemblablement le cas, car il a l'air d'être assez favorable à tout ça. Après, il faudra encore stabiliser tout ça, pour le kernel je ne me fait pas de soucis, c'est plutôt l'usine à gaz qu'est en train de devenir systemd qui m'inquiète.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Le problème de fvwm est que ce n'est vraiment pas un gestionnaire de fenêtre comme les autres, car en plus c'est un véritable toolkit pour la xlib. Pour cette raison, je doute vraiment qu'il tourne sur la couche de compatibilité de wayland, les discussions qu'il y a eu sur fvwm-devel vont dans ce sens, car cette couche de compatibilité ne concernera que les fonctions principales de X. Cela va déjà planter les applications qui utilisent d'autres fonctions, et va surement planter fvwm à tous les coups.

 

De plus, comme je prend à coeur mon travail de manager de fvwm.crystal, je suis aussi souscrit à la liste xdg à freedsktop, et certaines discussions sur cette liste montrent clairement que les gens qui font la promotion de ces changement et de bien d'autres ont gnome et kde en tête, et ils ne se gênent pas de dire des trucs comme "Les autres n'ont qu'à suivre le mouvement".

Dans le cas de xdg, ce qui est très amusant est qu'aucun bureau, ni aucune distribution, à l'exception de fvwm-crystal, n'a été capable de fournir un menu des applications qui supporte complètement les catégories additionnelles de la norme freedesktop. Pour cela, fvwm-crystal n'utilise même pas les définitions de menu dans /etc/xdg/menu, lesquelles sont dans tous les cas incomplètes. J'ai commencé à faire un tel menu pour fvwm-menu-desktop. Mais bon, c'est une autre sujet.

----------

## kwenspc

Merci pour ton retour sur fvwm, je comprends mieux tes craintes vis à vis de wayland.

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> ils ne se gênent pas de dire des trucs comme "Les autres n'ont qu'à suivre le mouvement".

 

La majorité décide   :Confused:  Soit on essais d'atteindre le consensus parmi tous les projets indépendants les uns des autres, soit on force la main.

Le premier: t'as peu de chance que ça débouche sur quelque chose (ou alors après combien d'année?), la seconde est celle auquel on assiste. Le soucis c'est qu'à trop forcer on risque de se mettre à dos une bonne partie des user/dev (avec gtk c'est déjà ce qui se passe, faut voir le nombre de projet significatif qui passent à qt). C'est un risque pour linux et ces distros, qui peut être bénéfique pour les autres projets. On verra. 

Dans un projet à l'architecture intégrée et à la gestion centralisée/concertée, t'as pas ce soucis: c'est de facto "tout le monde suit". Le résultat est moins souple mais nettement plus homogène, enfin c'est ce qu'il me semble.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Gaffe si vous utilisez LXC , j'ai voulu tester un container "anonyme" (lxc-execute -n guest -- sleep 100) et au bout de quelques échecs il m'a vidé /lib et /usr/lib   :Shocked: 

Du coup j'en profite pour re-installer, j'ai bien une sauvegarde de la semaine dernière, mais bof, ma Gentoo a quand-même 4 ans une remise à neuf ne fera pas de mal.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Gaffe si vous utilisez LXC , j'ai voulu tester un container "anonyme" (lxc-execute -n guest -- sleep 100) et au bout de quelques échecs il m'a vidé /lib et /usr/lib  

 

Tant que le root d'un container sera aussi root dans l'hôte... moi j'y toucherai pas, à ce LXC  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Gaffe si vous utilisez LXC , j'ai voulu tester un container "anonyme" (lxc-execute -n guest -- sleep 100) et au bout de quelques échecs il m'a vidé /lib et /usr/lib   
> 
> Tant que le root d'un container sera aussi root dans l'hôte... moi j'y toucherai pas, à ce LXC 

 

Bah justement depuis quelques versions du noyau on dois pouvoir remapper les utilisateurs,  j'ai rien trouvé comme tutorial pour faire ça au niveau de l'userland, p-e que lxc l’implémente pas encore par contre si j'ai bien lu la doc docker l'utilise.

Sinon j'utilise en prod des containers LXC sécurisés via SMACK sous Debian, ça marche du tonnerre ! Linuxfr fait la même chose mais sous Ubuntu/AppArmor, et RedHat permet de faire des containers sécurises avec libvirt-lxc+SElinux.

Par contre le bug d'hier ça fait peur quand-même, j'ai l'impression que ça vient de l’intégration de LXC dans Gentoo, il bind mount / dans /usr/lib/lxc, et quand la commande échoue ça laisse le système dans un état pas possible, sous Debian ou CentOS j'ai jamais eu ça.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

La configuration de PolicyKit c'est en JavaScript maintenant   :Shocked: 

Bon, je crois que je préfère encore ça au XML   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est la PolKHAL ?

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour moi, le problème principal reste systemd. Ce qu'on nous a vendu comme un mix d'init et de rc est en train de devenir bien plus que cela. Il incorpore déjà udev, et il est prévu de lui incorporer aussi policykit et consolekit. C'est déjà une usine à gaz, et celle-ci va devenir de plus en plus tentaculaire. Donc bonjour les dégats en cas de plantée ou d'exploit. De plus, c'est au mieux un soft de qualité alpha.

Et si c'est pour me retrouver dans une usine à gaz où le coeur du système ne sera plus accessible, contrôlera tout et décidera des politiques de gestion du système, autant faire un format c: et utiliser l'usine à gaz.tm originale, il y a plus de programmes disponibles, même en free ou shareware. 

Ou faire autre chose que de l'informatique. En ce qui me concerne, quand je vois qu'en plus avec wayland, je ne pourrais pas faire tourner fvwm-crystal, et qu'à l'exception de windows et linux, aucun système actuel me permet de faire ce que je veux, je risque bien de simplement tirer la prise et faire autre chose. Pour les mails, presque n'importe quel téléphone portable suffit. Et pour le reste, je peux très bien m'en passer. C'est en tout cas ce que je pense aujourd'hui.

Quand à la question javascript ou xml pour faire de l'administration système, l'ascii des scripts init a l'avantage de ne pas implémenter un langage que la plupart des administrateurs système ne connaissent pas bien voir pas du tout et qu'ils n'ont souvent ni le temps ni l'envie d'apprendre, ainsi que celui de ne planter qu'une commande en cas d'erreur de syntaxe. Ce qui n'est le cas ni avec le xml, ni avec JS, ni avec systemd dans bien des cas. Et quand je vois qu'un message comme celui-ci est simplement ignoré et reste sans réponse : Allow stop jobs to be killed during shutdown, alors que le gars propose une solution plus générale et qu'il s'est même donné la peine de faire un patch, je ne peux que me dire que systemd est sur une bien mauvaise pente.

----------

## Magic Banana

À propos de systemd, j'ai trouvé cette analyse très intéressante. Elle vient de quelqu'un qui a véritablement utilisé les inits qu'il discute (il maintient dans Debian un paquet offrant un service au dessus d'UDP).

----------

## Dominique_71

Un de ses reproches principaux à upstart est de dire que celui-ci sera incapable de fournir certaines fonctions que systemd fourni déjà, ce à quoi un des développeurs d'upstart lui répond que c'est uniquement une question de priorité dâns le développement et que s'il le faut, upstart pourra sans problème les fournir pour Jessy. Il faudrait aussi prendre le temps de lire tout le sujet. Je note que d'autres sur ce sujet font aussi le reproche à sytemd d'implémenter des politiques de gestion au lieu de fournir les moyens d'implémenter ces politiques. En l'ayant parcouru rapidement, l'impression que j'en tire est que comme Debian ne veut pas lâcher Gnome, ils ont choisi la solution immédiate de facilité qui est systemd.

Autrement et sur un tout autre sujet, j'ai un peu travaillé sur l'ebuild de Gambas. Gambas

C'est intéressant, du BASIC sans les bugs de Visual Basic.tm, orienté objet, et inspiré de Java avec ses possibilités de produire des exécutables. Cela me rappelle le temps de l'Amiga, lequel incorporait un Basic absolument génial, simple à utiliser, et capable de profiter de toutes les possibilités de l'OS. A coté, Gambas fait un peu figure d'usine à gaz, mais c'est normal vu qu'il supporte gtk, qt, wayland, sdl, mysql, postgres, et bien d'autres choses.

----------

## xaviermiller

upstart est un énième projet d'Ubuntu. Il ne m'inspire pas confiance.

Tant qu'à faire, je préfère regarder launchd d'Apple, qui vient d'être livré sous licence BSD.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> upstart est un énième projet d'Ubuntu. Il ne m'inspire pas confiance.
> 
> Tant qu'à faire, je préfère regarder launchd d'Apple, qui vient d'être livré sous licence BSD.

 

C'est bien si après avoir largement pompé dans BSD pour faire OSX, Apple se met à renvoyer l'ascenseur. J'ai essayé BSD, le problème principal pour moi est qu'un trop grand nombre des programmes qui m'intéressent le plus (audio et électronique) manquent simplement dans BSD, et que pour les incorporer, il est nécessaire de faire des patchs, ce que je ne sais pas faire sauf dans des cas vraiment triviaux.

----------

## Dominique_71

Mon problème avec le C/C++, c'est la syntaxe. Je sais faire de l'assembleur sur DSP, mais je n'ai jamais eu le temps de faire suffisamment régulièrement du C pour apprendre sa syntaxe, et quand je lis un programme un C, j'ai toujours la même impression, c'est que ceux qui ont fait ce langage ont gagné le concours de la syntaxe la plus confuse. 

Je sais que ce n'est pas vrai et que c'est aussi une question de style de codage, et pour son apprentissage de temps disponible, mais bon, c'est ni du pascal ni du basic qui eux ont au moins  l'avantage d'avoir une syntaxe beaucoup plus claire. Je trouve même l'assembleur beaucoup plus clair que le C en comparaison. En même temps, j'aimerai bien avoir le temps de l'apprendre, car la programmation en assembleur, y compris sur DSP, a beaucoup évolué, et aujourd'hui, à par quelques routines, presque tous les programmes en assembleur sont écrits en C. Donc ce serait un plus non négligeable pour moi. Peut-être quand je serais à la retraite j'arriverai à trouver le temps...

----------

## geekounet

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   upstart est un énième projet d'Ubuntu. Il ne m'inspire pas confiance.
> 
> Tant qu'à faire, je préfère regarder launchd d'Apple, qui vient d'être livré sous licence BSD. 
> 
> C'est bien si après avoir largement pompé dans BSD pour faire OSX, Apple se met à renvoyer l'ascenseur.

 

Apple a toujours contribué en retour à FreeBSD, ya tout plein de commits provenant d'eux, et puis ya aussi LLVM/Clang (FreeBSD 10 ne fourni d'ailleurs plus GCC par défaut). C'est une fausse idée de propagande GNU que les éditeurs proprios pompent dans les projets BSD sans faire de retour de code.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Mon problème avec le C/C++, c'est la syntaxe. Je sais faire de l'assembleur sur DSP, mais je n'ai jamais eu le temps de faire suffisamment régulièrement du C pour apprendre sa syntaxe, et quand je lis un programme un C, j'ai toujours la même impression, c'est que ceux qui ont fait ce langage ont gagné le concours de la syntaxe la plus confuse.
> 
> 

 

T'es un lanceur de troll en fait?   :Laughing: 

Sérieusement, quelque soit la syntaxe, c'est le truc entre la chaise et le clavier qui fait que c'est lisible ou non. T'as pas fait de perl, php, js ... langages spécifiquement conçus pour être laid! (oui moi aussi je sais lancer des trolls) Même python qui possède une syntaxe épurée et force à certaines bonne pratiques, n’empêche pas de faire du code super crade.

Fin bon, s'il y a bien quelque chose de subjectif c'est appréciation d'une syntaxe et d'un style de code.

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est une fausse idée de propagande GNU que les éditeurs proprios pompent dans les projets BSD sans faire de retour de code.
> 
> 

 

Ah ouais ouais, t'es en forme toi aujourd'hui...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> C'est une fausse idée de propagande GNU que les éditeurs proprios pompent dans les projets BSD sans faire de retour de code.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Trollhisattva!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   
> 
> C'est une fausse idée de propagande GNU que les éditeurs proprios pompent dans les projets BSD sans faire de retour de code.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Celui-là ce n'est pas moi, faudra voir à cesser l'emploi des GOTO dans les citations.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Autrement et sur un tout autre sujet, j'ai un peu travaillé sur l'ebuild de Gambas. Gambas
> 
> C'est intéressant, du BASIC sans les bugs de Visual Basic.tm, orienté objet, et inspiré de Java avec ses possibilités de produire des exécutables. Cela me rappelle le temps de l'Amiga, lequel incorporait un Basic absolument génial, simple à utiliser, et capable de profiter de toutes les possibilités de l'OS. A coté, Gambas fait un peu figure d'usine à gaz, mais c'est normal vu qu'il supporte gtk, qt, wayland, sdl, mysql, postgres, et bien d'autres choses.

 

Par contre celui-là c'est moi et personne ne l'a relevé. C'est le seul Visual Basic décent sous Linux, et pour que Linux puisse conquérir le monde, la moindre des choses est qu'il ait un Visual Basic. Gambas comble ce trou.

----------

## xaviermiller

Conquérir le monde avec Visual Basic ? A part les macros dans Office, ce langage a été abandonné par Microsoft au profit de .Net  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Je suis passé à systemd, pulseaudio.... j’essaierai de faire un compte-rendu ressenti car il y a des choses qui me plaisent et d'autres......

----------

## Dominique_71

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Conquérir le monde avec Visual Basic ? A part les macros dans Office, ce langage a été abandonné par Microsoft au profit de .Net 

 

C'est le langage idéal pour un débutant qui n'a pas ou peu de culture informatique. Les problème du Visual Basic de Microsoft est qu'il était autant plein de bugs qu'il était mal fichu, mais ce n'est pas le cas de Gambas, qui lui semble très bien fait et très peu bugué. Sur mon Amiga dans les années 80, le Basic était très bien fait et il m'avait suffit d'une soirée pour écrire un programme qui affichait en haute résolution la courbe correspondant à un polynôme. Je pouvais rentrer n'importe que polynôme, l'interpréteur Basic faisait le reste. Et j'étais un complet néophyte. Pour faire la même chose en C, il m'aurait fallu prendre des cours pendant une année.

De plus on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur le Basic, mais c'est un très bon langage pour de la base de donnée, d'où les macros d'Office. Et ils ont raison, une secrétaire qui est capable de lire la doc est capable de faire ses propres macros, même pour des bilans comptables ou d'autres trucs bien avancés. Je doute fort qu'elle arrive à en faire autant avec le python de gnumeric ou de libreoffice. 

Beaucoup de geeks linux méprisent le Basic, et ce serait bon de connaître leurs raisons réelles, car vu la facilité d'accès du Basic, celles-ci me semblent plus tenir de l'élitisme que de la raison. Et n'est pas parce que Microsoft n''a jamais réussis à en faire une bonne implémentation qu'il faut jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Celui-là ce n'est pas moi, faudra voir à cesser l'emploi des GOTO dans les citations.

 

my mistake en effet

Sinon un truc à la basic pour conquérir le desktop, nan franchement t'es en dehors du coup Dominique_71: c'est plus à la mode! la mode maintenant c'est html5/js (j'ai comme un haut-le-cœur là). Le C n'est plus à la mode depuis des lustres, et le c++ en perd aussi (gtk -> vala, qt -> qml). Heureusement le java est là pour ... ah non.

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est vrai que le html5, c'est bien, même sans JS.

Quand au C/C++, ils restent difficilement remplaçables pour la programmation système ou du temps réel.

----------

## Leander256

Franchement à part le nom, visual basic n'avait pas grand chose en commun avec le basic des années 80/90 qu'on trouvait dans les micro-ordinateurs (ou dans qbasic). Et il était sacrément mal foutu (j'en parle au passé, c'est dire ce que j'en pense). Après quand tu nous dis que le néophyte aura beaucoup plus de mal avec du Python qu'avec du basic, ça me ressemble plus à une prédiction hasardeuse qu'autre chose. Surtout venant de quelqu'un qui sait programmer en Asm et pense que la syntaxe du C est mal foutue...

----------

## Dominique_71

Si tu connais le hardware, la syntaxe de l'assembleur est assez logique. Ce sont des abréviations qui correspondent à ce que font les instructions dans le hardware. Où l'assembleur est abstrait, c'est dans le rapport entre les algorithmes et les instructions. Et avec les DSP, ce rapport est encore moins évident vu qu'ils peuvent effectuer des mouvements de données en même temps qu'ils exécutent les instructions, et que ces mouvements de données font partie de l'algorithme du programme. Là je suis bien d'accord, c'est pas évident, et pour s'y retrouver dans de tels programmes, même si c'est toi qui les a écrits, le seul moyen est de super bien les documenter au fur et à mesure que tu les écris.

Le Basic a l'avantage d'avoir une logique encore bien plus grande dans sa mnémonique, ce sont des mots de tous les jours, et d'être très facile à utiliser, ce qui permet à un programmeur de se concentrer sur l'algorithme. En même temps, cette force est aussi une faiblesse, car un programmeur débutant peut facilement passer à coté du traitement des erreurs et ce genre de choses. Et même pour des usages plus avancés, le Basic permet de mettre en oeuvre très rapidement des solutions. Des programmes qui nécessiteraient des semaines pour être développés en C/C++, peuvent être développés en quelques heures en Basic. De plus, bien des gens notamment dans les scientifiques savent développer des algorithmes, mais ils ne savent pas forcément programmer. Avec un bon Basic, ils se prennent leur pied.

Quand au Basic des années 80, celui de l'Amiga avait au moins 10 ans d'avance sur les autres. Et comme l'Amiga avait un seul toolkit et un seul hardware avec peu de variations, il lui était très facile d'en tirer profit au mieux. De plus, il avait une aide et un débogueur remarquablement bien faits.

----------

## xaviermiller

Désolé, mais non : le BASIC est juste utile pour apprendre les bases de l'algorithmique (quoique c'est en Pascal qu'on l'a fait à la fac), et Visual Basic n'est vraiment pas un langage "pro". Il faut bricoler pour arriver à des résultats, et les "classes" sont une injure aux paradygmes objets.

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est sans doute pour cela que beaucoup de calculatrices programmables ne proposent qu'un seul langage, le Basic, et que la suite bureautique la plus répandue dans le monde du travail propose des macros en Basic.

Quand à dire que le Visual Basic de microsoft, c'est n'importe quoi, on est bien d'accord, je l'ai même dit avant tout le monde sur ce sujet, mais de là à généraliser à toutes les variantes de Basic, c'est un pas que je ne franchirais pas.

Et après il fait voir son usage, sa popularité. Comme je l'ai déjà dit, de simples secrétaires, j'en connais et ce ne sont pas forcément des jeunes, sont capables de faire leurs propres macros en Basic sous office. Alors que faire du python, je m'excuse mais la syntaxe du python est bien plus hermétique pour un néophyte que celle du Basic.

De toutes façons, les statistiques parlent d'elles-mêmes. Les langages les plus utilisés dans le domaine commercial sont Visual Basic, C++, C# et Java. Cela m'étonnerait qu'autant de pros aient tout faux. L'avantage du Basic, c'est que c'est vite fait, tu te prends pas la tête à devoir gérer plein de trucs et de machins qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'algorithme. Et que veux le patron? Que ce soit vite fait. Et il se fiche pas mal de savoir si certains appellent un résultat rapide du bricolage du moment que ça fonctionne. Ou est le problème du moment que ça fonctionne pour eux? Oui mais la théorie... Le patron il s'en fiche de la théorie, il veut du concret, un programme vite développé et qui fonctionne, des produits qui se vendent et des clients qui paient.

Et de nouveau, tous les Basic ne sont pas aussi déficients par concept que le Visual Basic de microsoft. Et de toute façon, je n'ai mentionné ce Visual Basic.tm que comme référence de mauvaise implémentation du Basic, alors ou est le problème? On a la chance sous Linux d'en avoir une bonne avec gambas:

 *Quote:*   

> Ce projet vise à la création d'un environnement de développement graphique basé sur un interpréteur Basic, de sorte que nous ayons, sous Linux™. , un langage aussi facile que Visual Basic™
> 
> La quantité phénoménale de bugs et d'incohérences qui rend Visual Basic si charmant m'a persuadé de démarrer ce projet 
> 
> Il semble que Microsoft était conscient de la pauvre qualité de son langage, car VB .Net n'est pas compatible avec les anciennes versions de Visual Basic.
> ...

 

http://gambas.sourceforge.net/fr/main.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que le html5, c'est bien, même sans JS.

 

Mon post était ironique. (et le html n'est pas un langage de programmation)

----------

## Oupsman

launchd est open source depuis un bon bout de temps (y'a eu un google summer of code à son propos en 2005 si ma mémoire) est bonne. 

Mais franchement, c'est pour moi l'archétype du mauvais outil qui va à l'encontre de la philosophie de base sur un système Unix : un outil pour chaque étape élémentaire.

Launchd fait juste trop de choses pour être vraiment utilisable. Ce machin remplace aussi at/cron et quelques autres choses. 

Et c'est le truc qui me donne envie de brûler mon Mac en dansant autour dès que je désinstalle un logiciel

Après, moi j'ai tendance à dire que y'a pas de mauvais outils, juste des mauvais ouvriers. Mais qu'on plante pas un clou avec une perceuse  :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## kopp

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je suis passé à systemd, pulseaudio.... j’essaierai de faire un compte-rendu ressenti car il y a des choses qui me plaisent et d'autres......

 

Ce qui est déjà pas mal, c'est que tu arrives à revenir ici pour nous le dire   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Je suis passé à systemd, pulseaudio.... j’essaierai de faire un compte-rendu ressenti car il y a des choses qui me plaisent et d'autres...... 
> 
> Ce qui est déjà pas mal, c'est que tu arrives à revenir ici pour nous le dire  

 

Rhoo y'a pas mal de mondes sous systemd quand-même   :Cool: 

Sinon je suis très désappointé, j'ai reçu mes supaisr écouteurs bluetoooth ce matin, étape quasi-ultime dans ma guerre contre les câbles, j'ai besoin de pulseaudio-git pour les faire marcher, mais freedesktop.org est down   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: C'est bon, y'a un mirroir sur github  :Smile: 

Ben oui Gnome-3.10 dépend de bluez-5 et il faut pulseaudio-git avec cette version.

----------

## kopp

Y a peut-être pas mal de monde, mais depuis que j'y suis passé, j'ai quand même eu ma dose de merde et de plantage inopiné, que je n'avais pas avant.

Sans compter le comportement du multi-écran qui fait n'importe quoi, et qui change à chaque fois que je fais une mise à jour. Enfin, en général, maintenant, je suis obligé de débrancher l'écran externe jusqu'à ce que je sois connecté et gnome chargé, sinon, ça fait n'importe quoi.Last edited by kopp on Mon Feb 10, 2014 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nutsi

/sarcasme

Mais c'est que ça aurait presque l'air pratique.

----------

## Poussin

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

>  ... Le Basic a l'avantage d'avoir une logique encore bien plus grande dans sa mnémonique, ce sont des mots de tous les jours, et d'être très facile à utiliser, ce qui permet à un programmeur de se concentrer sur l'algorithme... 

 

J'ai l'impression d'entendre un défenseur du COBOL ^^

----------

## k-root

...en ce moment je suis sur du pascal .. .. du code de 1995, last update 2004 ..avec lazarus

"write once .. compile everywhere"

mieux que java   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Je suis passé à systemd, pulseaudio.... j’essaierai de faire un compte-rendu ressenti car il y a des choses qui me plaisent et d'autres...... 
> 
> Ce qui est déjà pas mal, c'est que tu arrives à revenir ici pour nous le dire  

 

bah j'ai toujours bien aimé gnome et rarement apprécié kde. Depuis un an j'étais sous enlightenment mais il y avait toujours un truc qui cassait, du coup ayant une machine desktop aberrante j'ai décidé de passer à gnome3 en mode full avec systemd, pulseaudio, dbus sans le moindre bricolage. 

Je trouve le tout cohérent, je pense que l'intégration sous gentoo a quelques petits problèmes (cf mon post sur la documentation demandant plugdev mais le fichier de dbus n'est pas adapté, etc.).

Les gros reproches : 

- conso mémoire de gnome shell hallucinante : sérieusement ils veulent ça sur des tablettes ?

- systemd qui mériterait une simplification dans son usage car certes les commandes systemctl et journalctl permettent de faire des choses sexy, mais sérieusement, il y a environ 80 paramètres différents qu'on peut passer à systemctl... c'est pas très réfléchi

J'apprécie malgré tout ces éléments et cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu un bureau aussi cohérent.

----------

## Chr0nos

ayant aussi sauté le pas de openrc à systemd (pulseaudio était deja depuis longtemps vu que je passe ma vie à switch de sortie audio (entre le casque et les enceintes :s))

ce que je retiens de systemd:

- usine à gaz digne des plus grands bloatwares

- pas toujours tres clair

- rapide au boot , bien plus que openrc (multithread merci)

- simplicitée pour suivre les logs d'un soft via journalctl -f /chemin/vers/le/binaire (merci DuF xD)

le coté multi thread change vraiment la vie surtout quand on à un montage en dur du hdd de sa freebox qui fail systematiquement et qui met des plombes à skip en openrc, la chaque disque est monté sur un tread à part

[hs]tout à l'heure je suis allé vendre des cables d'alim à cash c****** et j'ai entendu un vendeur dire à un client "ah mais la ram monsieur c'est ce qui fait que le pc va vite sur internet" , j'ai perdu 84% de mon cerveau qui s'est de suite liquéfié et à coulé le long de mes oreilles :s (désolé, il falais que j'en parle et madame ne se rendais pas compte...)[/hs]

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Sans pulseaudio, alsa fonctionne parfaitement avec les casques audio... pas compris ton commentaire.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*    ... Le Basic a l'avantage d'avoir une logique encore bien plus grande dans sa mnémonique, ce sont des mots de tous les jours, et d'être très facile à utiliser, ce qui permet à un programmeur de se concentrer sur l'algorithme...  
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'entendre un défenseur du COBOL ^^

 

 :Laughing:  "c'était mieux avant!"

----------

## El_Goretto

Systemd, pulseaudio, alors oui mais non.

Je suis un gars curieux et honnête, alors je teste aussi, mais en version "ki marche déjà", histoire de maximiser les chances de voir le bon côté des choses. Du coup, j'ai donné dans le Debian (pulseaudio) et sur le Mint (systemd/pulseaudio/cafetiered).

Bilan:

pulseaudio sous debian, ça merdait gentiment, avec un problème de balance droite/gauche sur toutes les applis, direct, comme çà, à l'install. Désinstallation de pulseaudio. Tout rentre dans l'ordre avec alsa en direct, des sensations pures.

systemd sous Mint: j'ai un laptop avec ce truc depuis un mois, ça marche. je croise les doigt. Ce weekend, fort de cette expérience pas malheureuse, installation Mint sur le desktop dans la famille (machine vénérable sans soucis connu), ça marche. 24h plus tard, après avoir installé virtualbox dessus, explosion en vol de la machine! Tout l'OS est parti en vrille: noyau Mint qui boote avec le splash ubuntu (bravo!), et systemd qui démarre des services mais les arrête, se tâte, se bloque mais pas vraiment puisqu'il accepte de prendre un ctl-alt-suppr pour redémarrer. Bref, système inutilisable et indébuggable. Solution? Mode windows, on reinstalle tout sans comprendre, et on ne touche plus à virtualbox. J'étais en joie d'une force... Er surtout maintenant, je ne regarde plus mon laptop de boulot (avec Mint aussi) de la même façon: "pètera, pètera pas... Quand?".

----------

## DuF

c'est marrant, autant j'ai attendu longtemps avant de regarder ne serait-ce que 30s pulseaudio bien qu'il soit sorti depuis un moment tout comme systemd autant je trouve que maintenant c'est plutôt éprouvé et ça fonctionne bien. Après pour qui utilise une seule application audio à la fois avec une seule carte son tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique alors alsa fonctionne très bien c'est sûr.

Après moi j'ai construit ma gentoo desktop exclusivement avec ça et c'est pleinement fonctionnel et malgré les 2 premières semaines déroutantes car mes habitudes de plusieurs années (plus d'une décennie) ont été remises en causes, ce ne fut pas évident mais aujourd'hui j'y vois pas mal d'avantage. Je ne dis pas que j'aurai fait les mêmes choix de conception (un peu plus de cloisonnement entre certaines briques) mais globalement je comprends pourquoi ça existe et franchement pour le desktop ça va dans le bon sens. Après mint je ne connais pas comme distribution, mais bon ils sont pas censés utiliser upstart sur les dérivés d'Ubuntu ? Si je voulais voir ce que donne systemd je prendrai plutôt une fedora.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Après mint je ne connais pas comme distribution, mais bon ils sont pas censés utiliser upstart sur les dérivés d'Ubuntu ?

 

Mmmm, anéfé, j'ai peut être été rapide en besogne...

```
$ ps fax | grep systemd 

  523 ?        Ss     0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon

 1390 ?        Ss     0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-logind

```

Ca m'a attrapé la rétine, et j'ai vomi  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ubuntu va suivre Debian et adopter systemd.

Avec Fedora (et donc, dans un futur proche, Red Hat et ses clones comme CentOS), Mageia, openSUSE, Arch et maintenant Debian, Ubuntu et Mint qui ont choisi systemd, nous avons le nouvel init des systèmes GNU/Linux (mais, bien sûr, il faudra attendre encore quelques années pour que Slackware s'y mette !).

Cela signifie aussi la fin de l'alternative Upstart à moins que FreeBSD continue, seul (ou avec d'autres BSDs), son développement. Il y a aussi OpenRC, créé par Gentoo (qui propose déjà systemd) mais qui est nettement moins moderne/ambitieux. OpenRC pourrait néanmoins aussi contenter le monde BSD (OpenRC est, je crois, l'init par défaut de NetBSD) qui ne peut pas directement passer à systemd (utilisation de technologies spécifiques au noyau Linux) sans mettre la main à la pâte (ce n'est pas Lennart Poettering qui va coder ça !). Sans compter que OpenRC est distribué selon les termes de la licence BSD (deux clauses) alors que systemd utilise la GNU LGPL et Upstart la GNU GPL.

Vous pouvez troller !  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Après mint je ne connais pas comme distribution, mais bon ils sont pas censés utiliser upstart sur les dérivés d'Ubuntu ? 
> 
> Mmmm, anéfé, j'ai peut être été rapide en besogne...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du coup c'est pas vraiment systemd qui tourne sous mint, on dirait qu'il y a 2 trucs qui tournent pour un aspect compatibilité.... en gros t'as des briques un peu différentes qui tournent ensemble mais ne sont pas vraiment prévu pour. Moi j'ai installé ma gentoo pour être exclusivement systemd et franchement ça tourne bien, j'ai à peu près tout compris et pour l'instant tout tourne selon ma compréhension donc je me dis que c'est pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Cela signifie aussi la fin de l'alternative Upstart à moins que FreeBSD continue, seul (ou avec d'autres BSDs), son développement. Il y a aussi OpenRC, créé par Gentoo (qui propose déjà systemd) mais qui est nettement moins moderne/ambitieux. OpenRC pourrait néanmoins aussi contenter le monde BSD (OpenRC est, je crois, l'init par défaut de NetBSD) qui ne peut pas directement passer à systemd (utilisation de technologies spécifiques au noyau Linux) sans mettre la main à la pâte (ce n'est pas Lennart Poettering qui va coder ça !). Sans compter que OpenRC est distribué selon les termes de la licence BSD (deux clauses) alors que systemd utilise la GNU LGPL et Upstart la GNU GPL.

 

FreeBSD n'a jamais utilisé upstart, et NetBSD n'utilise pas OpenRC non plus, bien que OpenRC puisse fonctionner sur les 2. FreeBSD et NetBSD utilisent tous 2 rcNG (et sans init SYSV d'ailleurs), provenant de NetBSD lui-même à l'origine, qui est un modèle de simplicité et de robustesse, et qui n'est pas prêt d'être laché vu que ça fait très bien son boulot et que ça suit la philosophie UNIX. Et jamais les devs des OS BSD ne commettraient l'hérésie de mettre tout un OS en PID 1.

----------

## kopp

Tiens DuF, tu as fait un beau petit emerge -C openrc aussi ?

(et emerge -C baselayout ?)

J'ai pas encore osé.

----------

## xaviermiller

évitez ! Car openrc est indispensable pour le fonctionnement de Portage (functions.sh entre autres)

----------

## kopp

Ok !

Et sysvinit ?

Edit : pour OpenRC, il faut suivre le bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373219 pour savoir quand on pourra s'en passer.

----------

## xaviermiller

vous pinaillez pour quelques kilo-octets ?  :Wink: 

Dans ce cas, je ne veux pas de "systemd" dans mon système  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

je ne vire que ce que depclean me dit de virer (et encore des fois il veut virer des trucs qu'il faut pas, tout du moins qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas  :Smile:  )

toute façon il y a une dépendance de systemd vers baselayout donc il n'est pas éligible.

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> vous pinaillez pour quelques kilo-octets ? 
> 
> Dans ce cas, je ne veux pas de "systemd" dans mon système 

 

Non, ce n'est pas pour ça. C'est juste que soit disant, ça doit les remplacer, donc je me demandais si on pouvait les virer

----------

## xaviermiller

Je rêve d'une distribution sans redondance de libs... BSD ?  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Un petit état des lieux sur la secu des containers LXC (j'en avais besoin, j'étais resté bloqué sur "root dans le container = root dans l'hôte". Ce qui est toujours vrai quelque part... et faux à la fois  :Smile: )

(je vais me monter une nouvelle boîte à tonnerre, et je me demandais ce que ça donnait, LXC + hardened-sources  :Smile: )

----------

## DuF

c'est quoi une boîte à tonnerre ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Un petit état des lieux sur la secu des containers LXC (j'en avais besoin, j'étais resté bloqué sur "root dans le container = root dans l'hôte". Ce qui est toujours vrai quelque part... et faux à la fois )
> 
> (je vais me monter une nouvelle boîte à tonnerre, et je me demandais ce que ça donnait, LXC + hardened-sources )

 

Suite de LXC & uid = 0: c'est bon maitnenat grâce aux unpriviledged containers et au user namespace enfin complet depuis le noyau 3.12 (diantre, que c'est frais): 

https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/01/lxc-1-0-security-features/

https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/17/lxc-1-0-unprivileged-containers/

@DuF: Une boîte à tonnerre, c'est une boîte qui clignote, souffle, avec plein de gigots dedans et une quenelle qui tourne  :Smile: 

--

edit: tellement frais que pour "working well", faut Kernel: 3.13 + a couple of staging patches. Super les gars. Bon, c'est encore loin d'être sec tout çà.

----------

## Dominique_71

Il y a un tout nouveau langage de programmation sur github,  l'ArnoldC : https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC

----------

## xaviermiller

L'éditeur de liens est-il basé sur JCVD ?  :Laughing: 

Et le Hello World version Nabilla: "Allo, World, quoi ?"

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Il y a un tout nouveau langage de programmation sur github,  l'ArnoldC : https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC

 

Zut, ils n'ont pas encore implémenté le "Break (ged oud!)" ou le "Goto (To Da Choppa!")   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @DuF: Une boîte à tonnerre, c'est une boîte qui clignote, souffle, avec plein de gigots dedans et une quenelle qui tourne 
> 
> 

 

Bon, j'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'était la boite à tonnerre   :Embarassed:  , mais j'ai bien ri   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> @DuF: Une boîte à tonnerre, c'est une boîte qui clignote, souffle, avec plein de gigots dedans et une quenelle qui tourne 
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est un truc comme Fukushima, mais sans les fuites.

----------

## boozo

[Allergiques only - au fait ?? Il en reste encore parmi les "vieux" ou tout le monde à pris le pas ?  :Mr. Green: ]

Enfin, si jamais vous cherchez comme moi pourquoi vous avez (toujours) des choses relatives à un "nouveau-système-d'init-tout-intégré" malgré tous vos soins précédents via INSTALL_MASK -> pensez à étendre la prise du remède    :Rolling Eyes:  

[/Allergiques only]

/off: btw, je sais ce qu'est une boite-à-tonnerre mais me suis bien marré aussi   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

j'ai testé, mais j'accroche pas par l'approche monolithique, et tous mes daemons n'ont pas encore de ".service". Mais purée, qu'est-ce que c'est rapide, plus rapide que openrc en mode parallèle.

Je vais donc attendre, et espérer que ce sera comme HAL et les autres âneries de Freedesktop.org : poussé à l'extrème, puis abandonné après 2 ans pour être remplacé par un autre truc kikass de Freedesktop.org...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> j'ai testé, mais j'accroche pas par l'approche monolithique

 

C'est pas si monolithique que ça quand même, y a bel et bien des sous-processus pour chaque partie (udev, dbus toussa...). Ou bien tu veux parler du fait que tout est plus ou moins dans le même projet systemd?

Fin perso un ps ax me donne ~autant~ de process qu'avec openrc.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouais, je suis contaminé par mon côté pas très pour   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Ils ont pris pris de l'avance sur le premier avril : Spéciale Lennart Poettering : nouvelles versions de systemd et PulseAudio.

 *Quote:*   

> les développeurs du projet BlueZ ont décidé de refaire leur interface (de programmation) client. Ils ont aussi décidé d’abandonner la prise en charge de l’ancienne interface. BlueZ 4 a l’ancienne interface et BlueZ 5 a la nouvelle. La décision d’abandonner la prise en charge de l’ancienne interface dans BlueZ 5 signifie que toutes les applications, incluant PulseAudio, qui fonctionnaient avec BlueZ 4 ne fonctionneront pas avec BlueZ 5.
> 
> ...
> 
> Si vous avez un casque, son microphone ne va pas fonctionner avec BlueZ 5
> ...

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  rock n' roll

----------

## kwenspc

Ce qui est marrant surtout c'est que pulseaudio et d'autres projets arrivent très bien à interfacer Bluez 4 et 5, via une couche d'abstraction assez triviale.

Mais chez Gnome houlà non trop compliqué!

[troll]En même temps quand on mélange 4 à 5 languages pour un DM...[/troll]

----------

## Dominique_71

Linus a de nouveau piqué une grosse colère : Systemd vs Linux, quand l'intransigeance d'un développeur tourne au ridicule....

 *Quote:*   

> systemd parse la ligne de commande utilisé pour booter le noyau Linux (via
> 
> /proc/cmdline). Si l'option debug a été passé au noyau, systemd considère
> 
> que l'option le concerne au même titre que Linux et peut inonder dmesg au point
> ...

 

Kay Stevens a répondu que 

- debug est générique et n'est pas une option exclusivement réservé à Linux.

- Que quelque chose de vrillé emballe les logs inutilement est un comportement auquel on doit s'attendre.

Il a fermé le ban (et le ticket bugzilla!) en déclarant qu'il ne s'agissait en aucun d'un bug.

Linus a alors averti: Greg (Kroah Hartman), pour information, je ne remonte plus aucun code de Kay dans le noyau tant que durera ce comportement.

Un autre article intéressant est celui d'IgnorantGuru, un expert un cryptographie qui a expérimenté les pressions qu'un développeur peut subir de la part d'agents cachés, article dans lequel il déplore la main-mise de Red-Hat, une multinationale dont le premier client est l'armée US et des corporations comme google toutes impliquées dans le scandale de la NSA, sur des logiciels clés de Linux comme udev, udisks, xorg, dbus, systemd, etc., lesquels sont utilisés par toutes les principales distributions, ainsi que sur des composents de bureau comme GNOME et GTK. Il dénonce aussi leur arrogance.

Au moins avec systemd leur plan est clair: prendre le contrôle de GNU-Linux pour le transformer en un GNU-systemd OS similaire à windows, hyper compliqué, mal documenté et cassé par design comme le démontre ce bug et d'autres. Ils ne s'en cache même pas: chez Red-Hat.

----------

## kopp

Bon, rien à voir avec systemd, mais pour changer un peu, j'ai des soucis avec qemu/kvm (en virtualisation uniquement, pas de problème en ému) et les derniers noyaux.

En gros, la machine virtuelle se bloque plus ou moins, il faut que je la mette en pause et la relance pour la débloquer (mais si j'ai tapé des choses avant la mise en pause, ça  a été pris en compte bien que non affiché, puisque ça s'affiche une fois le retour de pause)

Bref, si ce n'était que ça, mais surtout si je ne suis pas assez rapide pour le détecter, ça finit par bloquer complètement ma machine hôte (je peux vraiment plus rien faire, si ce n'est un hard reboot, les MagicSysKeys ne fonctionnent pas, rien, quedalle, peanuts)

J'ai testé plusieurs versions de qemu, même celles en **, rien ne change. Par contre, si je change de noyau sur l'hote, pour passer à du 3.12 ou antérieur, plus de problème. 3.13 et 3.14, ça plante. J'ai regardé ce qui avait pu changé de manière grossière (un diff sur les fichiers config), notamment des choses relatives au scheduler, à l'accounting, ou autre qui aurait pu être en cause, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui semble significatif, ou bien qui change le résultat lorsque je change ces options

Bref, un peu l'impasse là. dans htop, je vois que le processus semble ne plus rien faire (0% de cpu), je ne vois rien dans dmesg (mais j'ai pas un niveau très élevé pour printk, j'ai pas ressayé depuis que j'ai compris qu'on pouvait le changer.

Et j'ai peut-être mal cherché, mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'intéressant relatif au problème sur google. 

Quelqu'un aurait des idées de pistes pour isoler la source du problème ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Boooom!

Allez les gars, on synchronise, on démasque et on update en serrant les fesses  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Boooom!
> 
> Allez les gars, on synchronise, on démasque et on update en serrant les fesses 

 

ça fait rêver ça !

J'ai pas bien compris, mais en tant que end-user, on n'a pas de mise à jour à faire ou j'ai mal compris ?

Enfin, à part virer tous les cookies d'identifications, etc

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, ce serait en ordre si vous synchronisez votre arbre et faites les mises à jour si nécessaire.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Apparemment, ce serait en ordre si vous synchronisez votre arbre et faites les mises à jour si nécessaire.

 

Niet, je viens de faire le sync ya moins d'une 1/2h, et il a fallu démasquer la 1.0.1g.

@kopp: oui, j'ai l'impression que cela concerne avant tout les "serveurs".

----------

## Dominique_71

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kopp: oui, j'ai l'impression que cela concerne avant tout les "serveurs".

 

C'est sur. Le plus embêtant est qu'il est impossible de savoir si un serveur a été compromis, car un exploit utilisant cette faille ne laisse pas de trace, ce qui implique pour un administrateur de serveur d'appliquer le principe de précaution et de révoquer tous les mots de passe, certificats, cookies, etc.  :Mad: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Vu qu'on est dans les bugs rigolos, celui-là était pas mal: 2.4.x kernel uptime counter problem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Et là je suis content que mon serveur tourne sur un bon vieux FreeBSD 9.1 qui est resté sur openssl 0.9.8.  :Razz:  Par contre FreeBSD 10.0 est touché.

----------

## nutsi

@El_Goretto: J'ai pas eu besoin d'unmask moi même la 1.0.1g. La sync a suffit (je suis en ~arch).

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nutsi wrote:*   

> @El_Goretto: J'ai pas eu besoin d'unmask moi même la 1.0.1g. La sync a suffit (je suis en ~arch).

 

Au temps pour moi, je ne voulais pas dire "unmask" mais ajouter le keyword ~amd64  :Smile:  (moi je suis en stable  :Wink: )

Pour ceux qui veulent se taper une flippe: filippo.io/Heartbleed/ pour tester vos serveurs  :Smile: 

--

edit:

La GLSA est parue, donc j'imagine que la 1.0.1g est stabilisée en mode fissa-panique-de-fesses.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

 *L'article GLSA wrote:*   

> Severity: normal

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> --
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

...

Comme quoi, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs (un exploit remote sans trace avec leak d'infos, sérieux...). J'en connais qui ont récupéré les mdp mails de leurs DGs, grâce à cette faille (juste pour le PoC, sûrement, hein).

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Comme quoi, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs (un exploit remote sans trace avec leak d'infos, sérieux...). J'en connais qui ont récupéré les mdp mails de leurs DGs, grâce à cette faille (juste pour le PoC, sûrement, hein).

 

Pour moi, la sévérité n'est certainement pas Normal/Orange, mais plutot Critical/Rouge voir Fatal/Black. 

Vu le risque de fuite d'infos, ajouté au fait que la fuite d'informations n'est pas décelable, non, vraiment, classer cette faille comme "Normale", c'est ... de l'inconscience (pour ne pas dire de l'incompétence).

----------

## boozo

Juste pour ma culture, dans ce type de cas, est-ce que (au sein d'une boite ou d'une structure) quelqu'un mesure ou essaye d'evaluer ce qui a été potentiellement compromis (donc pu être potentiellement exploité) depuis que la faille existes ? Et si oui comment ?   :Shocked: 

Parce que sauf a dire, entre la version foo en prod depuis x jours qui introduit la faille et la version bar qui la corrige, il s'est écoulé y jours pendant lesquels, vu notre traffic, nos connection, nos transactions journalières : il a donc pu se produire "?" Mais quoi ? Concrêtement ? Numeriquement ?

Quelles données exactes, recencées sont potentiellements compromises pour la boite ?

Ça se fait ou on se contente de dire on blinde et on verra bien si qqch se manifeste ?

----------

## Oupsman

Quand une faille comme celle-ci est publiée, on commence par vérifier qu'on est bien à risque, c'est à dire que les versions des logiciels installés correspondent bien à ceux qui sont dit critiques. 

Ensuite, vu le risque, qui est ici la divulgation des données privées du serveur (son certificat SSL et sa clé privée), cela peut conduire à un attaquant qui a au final accès à un moyen de décrypter le trafic échangé entre les clients et le serveur HTTPS*. 

Ici, la procédure est donc de considérer les certificats SSL et les clés privées qui y sont liées comme compromis, et donc il faut les changer. Ce qui coûte du fric (un certificat EV coûte dans les 700 €, en gros), je doute que beaucoup de sociétés le fassent. 

* Comme il s'agit ici d'une faille dans une librairie SSL, il faut regarder tous les logiciels qui utilisent cette librairie, et agir sur tous ces logiciels. Je me demande d'ailleurs si mes serveurs IMAPS et POPS sont vulnérables, faut que je cherche.

----------

## Dominique_71

Il faut changer aussi tous les mots de passe. Selon le dernier mail de l'EFF, des agences de renseignement ont exploité cette faille, mais ils ne savent pas encore si elle a été exploitée avant d'être connue par le grand public.

-- Si vous êtes un administrator système:

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/bleeding-hearts-club-heartbleed-recovery-system-administrators

-- Si vous avez un site web:

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/why-web-needs-perfect-forward-secrecy

----------

## Oupsman

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Il faut changer aussi tous les mots de passe. Selon le dernier mail de l'EFF, des agences de renseignement ont exploité cette faille, mais ils ne savent pas encore si elle a été exploitée avant d'être connue par le grand public.
> 
> -- Si vous êtes un administrator système:
> 
> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/bleeding-hearts-club-heartbleed-recovery-system-administrators
> ...

 

Les adeptes de la théorie du complot ont de beaux jours devant eux ... 

J'aimerais bien savoir comment l'EFF peut avoir la certitude que la faille a été exploitée par des agences de renseignements, vu que ces accès ne sont pas traçables, et je doute que les agences de renseignements laissent fuiter cette information  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ceci n'empêche pas de mettre à jour, recréer tous les certificats, changer toutes les clés et les mots de passe (perso, c'est déjà fait)

Le PFS, c'est bien, ça garanti la sécurité. Mais ça complexifie le boulot de l'admin réseau qui veut analyser les trames HTTPS   :Confused: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Les adeptes de la théorie du complot ont de beaux jours devant eux ... 
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir comment l'EFF peut avoir la certitude que la faille a été exploitée par des agences de renseignements, vu que ces accès ne sont pas traçables, et je doute que les agences de renseignements laissent fuiter cette information  

 

Il n'y a qu'à lire leur site: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/wild-heart-were-intelligence-agencies-using-heartbleed-november-2013

De plus, l'affaire Snowden n'a fait que confirmer ce que tout le monde suspectait depuis pas mal de temps, à savoir que les principaux krackers sur le net sont les services secrets. Et quand on lit les spy files 3 de wikileaks, ont se rend compte que de l'Europe au Brésil, tous les gouvernements qui ont crié aux vierges effarouchées quand ils ont "appris" que les USA les espionnaient achètent les même technologies que celles utilisées par la NSA. Tout ceci ne relève pas d'une quelconque théorie du complot mais de faits établis.

Donc c'est bien plutôt à ceux qui crient encore à la théorie de complot et qui refusent toujours de voir les preuves de se justifier. Moi j'y peut rien si notre société pour toute réponse à la crise ne sait que dérailler de plus en plus vers le fascisme et la dictature. Par contre cela ne m'empêche pas de constater et de désaprouver. Je ne paie pas des impôts pour que mon gouvernement m'espionne. Et je sais qu'il le fait car les preuves sont dans les spy files 3 de wikileaks: la Suisse a même collaboré avec des sociétés israéliennes pour les aider à développer et mettre au point ces logiciels d'espionnage de masse que tous les services secrets de tous les pays industrialisés et de tous les pays émergents s'arrachent! Les faits sont là et sont de la part de nos gouvernement absolument injustifiables! Le scandale des fiches à l'ancienne qui avait agité la Suisse pendant plusieurs décennies n'est rien à coté de l'espionnage massif qu'ils pratiquent aujourd'hui. 

On nous parle du stalinisme et du 3ème Reich comme les pires exemples de dictatures, mais les méthodes d'espionnage de la Stasi ou des SS avec leurs fiches manuscrites sont de l'enfantillage à coté des méthodes actuelles d'espionnage de nos gouvernements. Et comme dans l'URSS de Staline et dans le 3ème Reich, les médias embellissent les faits et certains de nos gouvernement pratiquent même la torture. Tout cela ne sont rien que des faits, alors ta théorie du complot, c'est comme la quatrième tour du 11 septembre qui se serait effondrée toute seule... même la majorité des new-yorkais n'y croit plus. Et comme nous l'apprends l'histoire, aucune dictature n'a résisté au temps car le nature de l'être humain est de se rebeller et de s'organiser contre la dictature pour l'abattre.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il n'y a qu'à lire leur site: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/wild-heart-were-intelligence-agencies-using-heartbleed-november-2013
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It would be very bad news if these stories were true, indicating that blackhats and/or intelligence agencies may have had a long period when they knew about the attack and could use it at their leisure.
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

and/or. Pour moi on est dans le domaine de spéculation pure et simple. Si ils se contentaient de relater des faits, ils auraient dit " indicating that someone may have had a long period"

Bientôt, on va lire des articles prétendant que cette faille a été introduite volontairement. 

Faut arrêter le délire. 

C'est tout.

Bien sûr qu'on est espionné, sur Internet ou sur notre téléphone (ce qui revient au même en fait). Mais personnellement, je m'en contrefous et franchement, ça ne porte pas atteinte pas à ma vie privée. Pour ma part, je considère que ce qui est attentatoire à ma vie privée, c'est la divulgation des informations collectées. Et il y'a divulgation à partir du moment ou un humain le lit. Et si un humain vient à lire les informations que j'envois sur Internet, c'est que quelque part, mes conversations attirent leur attention car les mots clés relatifs au terrorisme ou je sais pas quel autre critère ont été repérés. 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Faut juste remettre l'église au centre du village et s'occuper de ce qui importe vraiment. Etre outré par cela ? Sérieusement ? Cela fait des siècles que les gouvernements espionnent les populations, tout simplement pour se protéger des menaces, intérieures comme extérieures. 

La technologie actuelle le permet plus facilement. Très bien. Personne ne vous oblige à l'utiliser. Si vous l'utilisez, acceptez le fait de pouvoir être espionné. Revenez donc à la transmission de signaux de fumées ou de lettres cachetées à la cire. La, vous êtes à peu près tranquille (et encore).

----------

## El_Goretto

Quel déchaînement de violence pendant que j'étais le dos tourné  :Smile: 

J'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire, mais une réponse rapide à ceci:

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ici, la procédure est donc de considérer les certificats SSL et les clés privées qui y sont liées comme compromis, et donc il faut les changer. Ce qui coûte du fric (un certificat EV coûte dans les 700 €, en gros), je doute que beaucoup de sociétés le fassent. 

 

Sauf fournisseur de certificat extraordinairement moisi (ou 1 certain qui est gratuit, mais en même temps faut pas trop en demander non plus "vu le tarif"  :Wink: ), il n'y a pas à racheter un certificat. Il suffit de révoquer l'ancien, et d'en regénérer un autre. Ces opérations ne sont pas payantes (cf "unlimited reissuing certificate operation" ou un truc du genre, sur les sites des vendeurs).

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> and/or. Pour moi on est dans le domaine de spéculation pure et simple. Si ils se contentaient de relater des faits, ils auraient dit " indicating that someone may have had a long period"
> 
> Bientôt, on va lire des articles prétendant que cette faille a été introduite volontairement. 
> 
> Faut arrêter le délire. 

 

Il ont aussi des logs d'attaques très sérieuses qui ne peuvent venir que du crime organisé ou des services de renseignement, et suite aux données visées, ils penchent pour les deuxièmes. Ils leur manquent juste la preuve formelle. De plus, cela ne change rien ni au scandales révélés par Snowden, ni à ceux révélés par wikileaks.

 *Quote:*   

> Bien sûr qu'on est espionné, sur Internet ou sur notre téléphone (ce qui revient au même en fait). Mais personnellement, je m'en contrefous et franchement, ça ne porte pas atteinte pas à ma vie privée. Pour ma part, je considère que ce qui est attentatoire à ma vie privée, c'est la divulgation des informations collectées. Et il y'a divulgation à partir du moment ou un humain le lit. Et si un humain vient à lire les informations que j'envois sur Internet, c'est que quelque part, mes conversations attirent leur attention car les mots clés relatifs au terrorisme ou je sais pas quel autre critère ont été repérés. 
> 
> Faut juste remettre l'église au centre du village et s'occuper de ce qui importe vraiment. Etre outré par cela ? Sérieusement ? Cela fait des siècles que les gouvernements espionnent les populations, tout simplement pour se protéger des menaces, intérieures comme extérieures. 
> 
> La technologie actuelle le permet plus facilement. Très bien. Personne ne vous oblige à l'utiliser. Si vous l'utilisez, acceptez le fait de pouvoir être espionné. Revenez donc à la transmission de signaux de fumées ou de lettres cachetées à la cire. La, vous êtes à peu près tranquille (et encore).

 

Ben moi je ne m'en fous pas et le veux pouvoir utiliser ces technologies sans risquer d'être espionnés simplement parce que des fascistes paranoïaques, et je pèse mes mots, ont décidé d'espionner tout le monde. On parle toujours des bulles spéculatives pour donner les raisons de la crise, mais comme par hasard, ça a coûté beaucoup moins cher de renflouer des banques pourries que l'argent que certains pays dépensent pour faire la guerre, et re-hasard, ce sont les pays qui ont dépensés le plus pour faire la guerre, comme la Grèce qui a été, malgré sa petite taille, avant de plonger le quatrième acheteur mondial d'armes pendant deux décennies, qui ont le plus plongé. Et ce sont les mêmes fascistes paranoïaques qui veulent cet effort de guerre insensé et nous espionner. Ce sont aussi eux qui financent aussi bien les terroristes islamistes que les nazis ukrainiens. Alors non je ne m'en fous pas, c'est pas pour moi, j'ai déjà fait une bonne partie de ma vie, c'est principalement pour mes enfants. Surtout qu'on ne peut pas dire comme dans les années 30 qu'on ne savait pas, et qu'il y a des problèmes bien plus urgent que le terrorisme à régler, à commencer par arrêter de détruire la nature. 

Les deux problèmes, exploitation de l'homme par l'homme et guerre, ainsi que l'exploitation/destruction de la nature par l'homme sont en fait un seul et même problème, comme les amérindiens l'avaient dit aux colons puritains qui les massacraient et qui massacraient les bisons (Un être humain qui ne respecte pas la nature est incapable de respecter ses semblables.), comme Marx l'avait relevé il y a bientôt deux siècles et comme les anthropologues l'ont prouvé pendant le 20ème siècle. En même temps, quand je vois le nombre de parents qui, à l'âge où ils prennent leurs habitudes de mobilité,  amènent leurs gamins à l'école en voiture au lieu de leur apprendre les bienfaits de la marche ou du vélo, je ne me fais pas d'illusion. Surtout que la gauche a prouvé qu'elle n'est pas meilleure que la droite, et que comme la droite la seule chose qui l'intéresse vraiment est de monopoliser la pensée politique. À gauche c'est du stalinisme, à droite c'est du fascisme. Quand aux écolos ils nagent en plein scientisme et ils sont persuader qu'avec des taxes ils vont pouvoir développer des nouvelles technologies qui résoudront les problèmes causés par les anciennes, alors qu'en pratique les nouvelles technologies ne suppriment pas les anciennes et qu'elles ne font donc que rajouter des sources d'exploitation des ressources naturelles non renouvelables et de pollution aux sources existantes. Alors oui, il y a des problèmes bien plus importants que de continuer à financer le fascisme (le stalinisme est mort) avec nos impôts, à commencer par récupérer le monopole de la politique, démocratie veut dire gouvernement par le peuple, pas par les fascistes.

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> --
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

Bah oui mais non  :Wink: 

La sévérité est codifiée : http://www.first.org/cvss/cvss-guide.html

Il n’y a pas de prise de main avec accès complet sur le système distant sans authentification. Il n’y a « que » une fuite d’infos (même si ce sont des infos sensibles), donc ce n’est pas une faille critique.

En appliquant la définition du vecteur CVSS, on a un score de 5 (cf: https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2014-0160), donc « normal »

Oui, les fuites d’information peuvent avoir des conséquences dramatiques, surtout quand elles sont déployées comme ici à l’échelle mondiale, mais il y a bien pire (un accès à une base de données critique permettant la destruction définitive des données par exemple). Le score ignore les considérations « humaines » et c’est fait pour, sinon une faille critique pour l’un serait mineure pour l’autre, et la qualification des vulnérabilités deviendrait ingérable.

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah oui mais non 
> 
> La sévérité est codifiée : http://www.first.org/cvss/cvss-guide.html
> ...

 

Je reformule : etant donné qu'au travers de serveurs utilisant le protocole SSL, des données critiques (santé principalement) passent, pour moi cette faille est critique car elle expose potentiellement les données strictement privées de mes clients. 

Le problème est que des admins systèmes qui n'ont pas de notions de services aux utilisateurs peuvent se dire "Boarf c'est qu'une faille de sévérité normale, inutile de patcher aussitôt" alors que pourtant, ouais ce patch est nécessaire, et immédiatement, de même que la regénération des clés et des certifcats l'est tout autant. 

Les niveaux de sécurités sont rédigés du point de vu admin système, et non du point de vue utilisateur. C'est la maladie de l'informatique : oublier pour qui on travaille. 

C'est dommage.

----------

## boozo

@Oupsman:> Oui çà je suis bien d'accord, on parle de procédure de traitement, du curatif mais je me suis sans doute mal exprimé. Je voulais juste dire comment évaluer le volant de données de l'entreprise qui ont été potentiellement compromis.

I.e. Si les passwd vpn du DG sont potentiellement "dehors" depuis la version A qui introduit la faille est en prod et jusqu'à son verrouillage : vu les accès aux données dont dispose le profil, alors les données X et Y sont potentiellement compromises.

Bon ok normalement une PSSI doit aussi garantir et circonscrire les impacts en amon des problèmes (ie. pas d'accès aux DB métiers depuis l'exterieur du domaine et domaines étendus, les accès sysadmin ext. bloqués ou limités à de la maintenance "light", ...) et un suivi des logs, du trafic et des trames régulier doit permettre de déceler des actions anormales (qqun qui descendrait une base dans une requète etc...).

Néanmoins, je me demandais donc comment méthodologiquement, évaluer l'impact à grande échelle pour une boite car ce ne doit pas être simple non, même avec une politique de sécurité (si on en a une   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ?

Savoir si, d'expérience, c'est seulement fait et comment l'évaluer/qualifier/mesurer de manière quali/quanti - hors l'aspect curatif évident du problème en lui-même -

----------

## Oupsman

Dans mon cas, suite à la publication de cette faille, j'ai commencé par identifier les systèmes à risques. Il n'y en avait pas car les versions d'Openssl utilisées étaient bien plus anciennes que la 1.0.1. Du moins dans ma boite. Et les services basés sur des logiciels propriétaires sont réputés être non affectés par cette faille. 

N'empêche que je surveille quand même les mises à jour de sécurité pour les logiciels propriétaires. 

Au niveau personnel, il n'y a que mes emails qui étaient à risques. Et donc la seule chose qui soit à risque ici étaient les mots de passes root des machines que j'administre, mots de passe qui sont envoyés par mail par le fournisseur, et aussitôt changés après la livraison du serveur. 

Mais par principe, j'ai renouvellé le certificat SSL (gratuit) que j'utilise pour mon groupware (SOGo), et j'ai regénéré les certificats (auto signés) que j'utilise pour mon serveur IMAPS.

----------

## El_Goretto

@guilc: merci pour ces pointeurs que je vais regarder religieusement  :Smile: 

Je vais regarder si le contenu des informations qui peuvent fuiter sont prises en compte dans ce score (parce que je reste persuadé qu'une faille qui pourrait (chance, etc) permettre de récupérer un mdp admin est plus grave que "normal"  :Smile: ).

----------

## Dominique_71

Le suivi des logs au quotidien est très important. Ce qui pose deux questions. La première est qu'avec une faille comme celle-ci, ils ne remarqueront rien à moins d'une attaque massive. La deuxième est de savoir dans le cadre d'une grosse infrastructure, comment assurer ce suivi des logs pour qu'il soit efficace et fiable, tout en tenant compte des priorités financières.

Il faut aussi voir que des failles, il y en a dans tous les systèmes. J'ai eu un client qui était directeur dans une des plus grosses sociétés de Suède. Ils venaient de refaire l'infrastructure informatique de la société. Il a téléphoné à un de ses amis qui développe un firewire-antivirus bien connu, il lui a expliqué la chose et lui a demandé d'essayer de renter dans le nouveau système et de le rappeler quand ce serait fait. Deux minutes après le téléphone sonnait et son pote lui a expliqué en riant: "J'avais oublié les mots de passe, c'est pour ça que ça m'a pris aussi longtemps."

Il y a même des fois des bugs qui sont connus de tous mais que personne ne corrige car cela représenterait trop de travail. Par exemple dans les VAX des années 80, il n'était pas possible de lire d'autres fichiers que les tiens, mais tu pouvais faire des trucs comme 

```
cp /les_fichiers_de_la_direction/*.* .
```

 et ils  te copiaient tout ce que tu voulais dans le répertoire courant, et après tu avais tout ton temps pour les lires ou les copier plus loin. ça marchait même à travers les réseaux de l'époque. Ils n'ont jamais corrigé cette faille, et je n'ai pas été du tout surpris d'apprendre 10 ans plus tard que des étudiants allemands avaient piraté des VAX du Pentagone.

On pourrait aussi parler des "bugs" hardware comme les portes dérobées dans les puces des firewalls. Ce qui fait qu'un firewall logiciel est plus fiable, mais qu'il a le désavantage que quand il agit, l'assaillant présumé est déjà dans le système. Des agences comme la CIA développent d'ailleurs leurs propres firewall avec des composants discrets pour leurs applications les plus critiques comme les sniffers de réseaux chez les FAI. ça c'était il y a 10 ans, maintenant ils ont tout un arsenal de virus quasiment indétectables qui leur permettent de compromettre n'importe quel système.

----------

## kopp

Bon y a une autre info : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7534884#7534884

----------

## Dominique_71

Tout autre chose. Je suis tombé sur 3 jeux online sur le site du Joven Club Sancti Spiritus, un club d'informatique pour les jeunes de Cuba:

Súper Bola

Galaxia

Tasilany

Ils font aussi des "festivals" d'installation de logiciels libres   :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

'lo

une tite question partitionnement pour un dualboot siouplait - là, avec les nouveautés à la mode gpt/secureboot et tutti quanti je ne m'y retrouve plus à faire un truc simple (hè oui on vieilli  :Laughing: ) -

Là, avec un bios activé en mode legacy et un win$7 installé dessus qui me mange 3 partitions avec leur recovery machinchose, je peux toujours mettre la gentoo sur la 4ème qui reste en étendue ou il faut tout convertir en gpt ? on peut pas faire de mix non ? quid du secureboot alors ? (marche pas avec win$7 non si j'ai bien compris)

Bref, comment qu'on fait maintenant ?

(btw, ai remis le museau dans la doc à ce sujet... n'est plus ce qu'elle était... avec le wiki en plus c'est manifique  :Crying or Very sad: )

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmmm, pouet?

Oracle's victory over Google Android could kill the software industry

----------

## Oupsman

Je pense cependant que le journaliste s'est un peu emballé : Google n'est pas attaqué pour avoir utilisé l'API Java, mais pour avoir rendu Dalvik compatible avec l'API Java. Ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose.

Cette décision vient simplement de "tuer" tous les projets Opensource visant à produire des réimplémentations libres de bibliothèques propriétaires. OpenJDK, Mesa, on vous aimait bien.

----------

## El_Goretto

@Oupsman: Tu joues sur les mots  :Smile: 

Implémenter le code derrière une API ou faire appel aux fonctions de l'API, c'est dans les 2 cas "utiliser l'API" (mais depuis différents points de vue).

----------

## k-root

 *http://www.basicallytech.com/blog/?/archives/23-command-line-calculations-using-bc.html wrote:*   

> I imagine that some Gentoo folks may be interested to see what difference their compile-time optimisations make to the speed of bc. FWIW, my distro of choice is Arch Linux. 

 

```
time echo "scale=5000; 4*a(1)" | bc -l -q
```

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @Oupsman: Tu joues sur les mots 
> 
> Implémenter le code derrière une API ou faire appel aux fonctions de l'API, c'est dans les 2 cas "utiliser l'API" (mais depuis différents points de vue).

 

Justement, tout est une question de point de vue dans ce cas : si une société éditrice d'une bibliothèque attaque en justice les développeurs qui font appel aux fonctions de l'API, ils tuent purement et simplement le développement de logiciels. 

Si ils attaquent en justice les sociétés qui développent des bibliothèques présentant une API compatibles avec la leur, ils attaquent le """""parasitisme""""" (notez les guillements autour de parasitisme, ils montrent que je partage guère le fait que cela soit du parasitisme) et protègent leurs revenus. 

En matière de Justice, le diable se cache dans les détails, alors oui, on joue sur les mots  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Un grosse envie de hurler. Ça fait un moment que j'essaie de faire fonctionner l'OCSP stapling "à la maison" sur du nginx.

J'a tout ce qu'il faut... des vhosts avec de vrais certifs qui vont bien... la config en place... mais non. Ca veut toujours pas.

Au passage, une chouette page pour tester sans passer par ssllabs: https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/OCSP_Stapling_on_nginx.html

Et je tombe finalement sur ceci: 

 *forum nginx wrote:*   

> > > Additionally, while looking into this I've found that due to
> 
> > > OpenSSL bug the OCSP stapling won't work at all if it's not
> 
> > > enabled in the default server.
> ...

 

RAAAAAAAHHHH.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais c'est que moi je n'ai rien sur mon vhost default, et j'entends bien continuer à ne rien y mettre (et surtout pas un certificat juste pour... ben, rien)

Bref, coincé.

Joie.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mmmmm, pouet?
> 
> Oracle's victory over Google Android could kill the software industry

 

C'est maintenant devant la court surprême américaine.

----------

## k-root

switching from no-multilib to multilib ...  internet is still working

----------

## xaviermiller

Des blobs à installer ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## k-root

oui ,  du google seulement 32b   :Sad: 

je me suis inspiré de cette methode , finalement ca marche bien , même pas besoin de rebooter

edit : ah si , faut rebooter pour vmware , il est pas content que je change les modules  :Smile: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> http://boycottsystemd.org/

 

roh   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   liked

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Mmmmm, pouet?
> 
> Oracle's victory over Google Android could kill the software industry 
> 
> C'est maintenant devant la court surprême américaine.

 

Si ça pouvait au moins faire couler android...

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ça pouvait au moins faire couler android...

 

Si jamais cette action en justice coule Android, c'est une bonne partie des projets Open source qui sont basés sur des API de bibliothèques propriétaires qui vont mourir.

Adieu Openjdk, adieu Mesa, et bien d'autres.

Danger   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si jamais cette action en justice coule Android, c'est une bonne partie des projets Open source qui sont basés sur des API de bibliothèques propriétaires qui vont mourir.
> 
> Adieu Openjdk, adieu Mesa, et bien d'autres.
> ...

 

On est bien d'accord, c'est le vrai soucis (pas la mort d'android...   :Wink:   )

----------

## boozo

[mylife]

Viens de recevoir un routeur ERL-3 que j'envisageais depuis un bail... tout semblait normal jusqu'au moment ou j'ai ouvert l'animal pour voir la bête avant de l'installer aux petits oignons et : bien (mal) m'en a pris !

Bestiole bricolée avec IGNOMINIE ; très mais alors très très salement en plus   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(*) le capot en alu d'un des connecteurs ethernet (n°1) a été ouvert (?) et ses 2 "pattes" qui permettent son repli ont été écrouies dans l'affaire (normal c'est pas fait pour les bouger) et mieux encore, REFIXÉES (si si!) avec de 2 points de soudures comme un vulgaire composant   :Shocked:  (le gars devrait revoir quelques cours de matériaux : apprendre ce qui se soude ou pas, et avec quoi ou non, etc...

(*) ça ne devait pas suffire : au dos, des soudures refaites sur la plaque pour cette nic notamment...

(*) le dissipateur collé sur le MIPS : pas droit  (pourtant c'est bien des robots qui font çà ?  :Laughing: ) 

(*) des marques de colle genre sticks de protections enlevés

...

Bon, je ne vire pas pour autant dans la paranoµïa (quoique... made in ?   :Rolling Eyes:  non mais là, qd même... /me avais jamais vu çà   :Shocked:  ) m'enfin refourguer en douce du matos pourtant "neuf" et malmené ainsi c'est franchement moche (sans parler du boulot fait par le "retoucheur" en lui-même... pas grand'chose à dire là   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Vàla... /me déçu... plus qu'en rogne  :Crying or Very sad:  (c'est pas pour son prix)  

ps: @El_goretto : pourtant t'avais raison hein c'est un chouette bidule le truc-là ^^ p'tèt juste pas eu de chance avec un mauvais filou ou... c't(un truc plus "organisé" va savoir...

Enfin de toute façon, je persiste. Retour du produit et je signale le pb au vendeur + la plateforme de distrib  => to be continued !

[/mylife]

----------

## El_Goretto

@boozo: je pense que c'est probablement lié à une sale pratique côté revendeur. Parce que sur le forum de la marque/modèle qui n'est pas spécialement modéré côté critiques (ex: ça a bien râlé quand le modèle est passé sur boîtier plastique au boîtier métal sans prévenir), personne n'a parlé de ce genre de truc overcrade  :Confused: 

Désolé pour toi, j'espère que tu as un exemplaire pourri, et que ce n'est pas de série  :Smile: 

(si jamais c'était le cas, je serais le premier à me joindre à toi pour gueuler, sois-en sûr  :Wink: )

Bon courage pour le SAV et bonne chance pour la suite  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Newnews : Nouvelle bestiole reçue sans délais - conforme - et en version v2 (ben... oui, là j'ai honte ne plus...  :Embarassed:   avais même pas vu avant ton post qu'ils avaient changé le coffre entre temps, /me en étais resté au boitier en plymouth avec le double méga chanfrein). Donc pas de soucis \o/ tu peux éteindre le feu sous l'huile, rentrer les chevaux et la catapulte ; c'est juste un coup de pas d'bol qui finit sans accros. Et sinon c'est bien joli qd même le machin... je regrette pas du tout   :Very Happy: 

Reste encore "The" question : l'OS   :Razz: 

1°) rester sur cet "edge"Os - car de prime abord il a vraiment l'air propre ce truc-là je trouve

2°) passer sur Vyos ?

3°) builder le hack de pfsense-2.2/3 pour mips ?

4°) un revival wrt54GL : openwrt en version "Barrier Breaker" ?

5°) monter une gentoo-mips en uclibc ?

6°) continuer avec OBSD en 5.6 now ?

red pils... blue pils... red pils... bl...

Faisait longtemps que je jouais plus tient ! Ahaaaa çà fait du bien !!  :Laughing: 

ps: Btw, tu va te marrer mais j'ai pris aussi un netgear manageable en 8 ports aussi du coups...(toute ressemblance avec un topolographie réseau déjà existante est parfaitement probable ^^)  mais heu, vu la chose-là p'têtre allé un peu fort non ? /me sens âprement que je vais avoir grandement besoin de cours de rattrapage en réseau (... je savais bien que j'avais raté pas mal de cours de ce côté là à une époque mais là ouch... ça pique !! 'tain y'a un man de 300 pages (sic!) mais qqc'est que c'machin de ouf ??!)

----------

## El_Goretto

@boozo:   :Laughing: 

Tout plein de fun en perspective !

En toute honnêteté, l'OS de base est pas mal du tout (EdgeOS, un fork de Vyatta pour les gens qui nous regardent). Je n'ai des reboot spontanés qu'un fois tous les 2 mois en moyenne. Si je n'étais pas fainéant et que ça m'inquiétais vraiment, je laisserai tourner une session de minicom avec le câble console branché dessus 24/24 dans un screen.  :Smile: 

En complément, la version sortie ya qq jours (v1.6) change complètement la base de l'OS (équivalent d'un dist-upgrade debian-mips), donc ya sûrement qq pains qui vont être détectés/réparés dans les semaines qui viennent. Mais sur un setup de base, ça doit passer tranquille, ça fait qq mois que le bestiau est beta testé.

Pourquoi rester avec EdgeOS? L'accélération hardware (et par facilité  :Razz: )

Pourquoi essayer autre chose? Ben parce que tout ce que tu as cité est génial, et qu'il y a des scénarios où l'accélération hardware ne peut pas être activée dans EdgeOS (en particuliers en cas de QoS ou de NetFlow...).

Je te laisserai parcourir leur forum (on demande toujours sans succès un post-it avec les scénarios qui empêchent l'accélération de fonctionner), mais les infos sur le sujet ne sont pas cachées, juste fragmentaires.

Avant de commencer à jouer avec des OS alternatifs, vérifie bien que tu as trouvé le post sur leur fofo "comment tout réinstaller edgeOS from scratch quand yen a tout être paytay".

Have fun! 

(NB: si tu fais un bridge avec, je viens personnellement te péter les rotules  :Razz: )

----------

## boozo

c'tai des options pour la suite... dans qq mois   :Laughing:   sinon je suis d'accords avec toi mes préférences vont aussi sur rester avec la base actuelle (question support aussi) mais c'est en ayant refait un tour chez openwrt par curiosité... ben, ça m'a remis le feu tout d'un coups  :Mr. Green: 

De toute façon là pour l'instant c'est pour un usage/besoin tout simple en soho et qui doit être "utilisable" au quotidien par le commun des mortels donc je vais pas trop jouer avec la poudre côté stabilité et j'ai pas réellement de besoin exotiques ni plus "pro" que tu cites. L'Alix board qui est en place roule très bien mais j'aimerai le réserver en plan B plug'n'playable en cas de panne (et avec le switch en plus c'était aussi pour faire enfin une segmentation propre avec vlan, wlan, etc ... mais c'est toujours un vieux pieux si çà se trouve ?  :Razz: )

/off:   :Laughing:   ahaa!! naaan quelle idée ? mais pourquoi donc ??!?

Je vois que depuis l'initiative ludique et la traditionnelle sanction sur félidés, tu en es passé a des méthodes plus coercitives ( :Mr. Green:  et je souscris ; avec l'âge je perds aussi moins de temps en ronds de jambes)

[/off-off - et noobisme à mon égard autorisé] : faut appliquer tout les upgrades du firmware en série ou on peut faire direct v1.2 -> v1.6 (d'ailleurs GPL/or not GPL ? et pourquoi y'a pas les hashs pour ces patch-là ?  oO   j'ai cherché hier soir mais sans doute mal rassure moi...)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> (et avec le switch en plus c'était aussi pour faire enfin une segmentation propre avec vlan, wlan, etc ... mais c'est toujours un vieux pieux si çà se trouve ? )

 

Pas du tout, c'est direct la première application que j'en voyais aussi: avoir des DMZs pour les services accessibles, et coller le WIFI isolé dans son coin pour la tranquillité de l'esprit.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [/off-off - et noobisme à mon égard autorisé] : faut appliquer tout les upgrades du firmware en série ou on peut faire direct v1.2 -> v1.6 (d'ailleurs GPL/or not GPL ? et pourquoi y'a pas les hashs pour ces patch-là ?  oO   j'ai cherché hier soir mais sans doute mal rassure moi...)

 

A vue de nez, le seul point critique serait les "upgrade path" de la config (assez rare, il y a souvent des nouveaux mots-clés de config en plus pour de nouvelles fonctionnalités, je ne crois pas avoir vu de changement de mots clés (comme chez ces abru... de mikrotik)), et non des binaires/systèmes en eux-mêmes. Car chaque système est sur sa partoche (avec sa conf aussi), ce ne sont pas des patchs. D'où le fait que tu peux toujours reparamétrer le boot pour retourner sur la version N-1 si tu veux mettre en évidence un plomb sur la nouvelle version. (edit: on peut avoir 2 versions de systèmes en parallèle, par défaut une installe de MAJ se fait à la place du système sur lequel on n'a pas booté).

Mais en faisant la MAJ d'emblée avec une conf minimale (donc sans risque de config exotique aucun), c'est zen.

Essaie de mettre la main sur un cable console cisco-like (suivant les possibilités, ça peut se négocier éventuellement avec les équipes réseau au taff, vu qu'ils en ont des brouettes  :Smile: ), pour avoir toujours la main et aider au troubleshoot durant tes expérimentations de config  :Smile: 

Quant aux hashes... je ne sais pas. Je crois que je suis en mode fainéant et que je ne les ai jamais vérifié (le système fait lui-même un check d'intégrité avant de l'appliquer, il me semble).

[off] et ouais, apparemment les chatons ça suffisait pas, il y a encore trop de bridges  :Smile: ) [/off]

----------

## boozo

/off 'tain on nous dit rien ici  pfff !!! Congratulations Xavier   :Cool:  c'est en plus de mods le job de site admin ou on rappelle Trevoke   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le passage du statut de modérateur global à admin s'est fait en douce hier, dans la continuité des services que je rends au forum, principalement dans le nettoyage des SPAMs et du bannissement de leurs auteurs  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, dernier petit coup de prosel:

Pour rire, j'ai pris la grosse fibre chez <opérateur de couleur orange> à 500/200.

Ben la box fournie (noire, soit disant le haut de gamme) n'est pas capable de soutenir le débit (380/180) par contre un ERL, si (480/180, avec 1 core à 50% et accélération harware du pppoe activée. Sinon, c'est pas folichon à 120/120).

Arrhh arrhhh....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## k-root

conngrat xaviermiller   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

thx  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF] Ma vie/mon FAI.

Pour info, j'ai validé que <operateur de couleur rouge, de forme carrée en 3 lettres> fait des trucs vraiment pas net avec votre traffic sur fibre optique (pour particuliers): constaté sur Mumble (VoIP), quand vous êtes "trop nombreux" (soit 4 ou 5) dans la même salle à parler, l'upload va merder et couper/droper du traffic (ou l'acheminer en retard, ce qui revient au même pour de la VoIP). La bande passante utilisée et le nombre de paquets/seconde étant pourtant ridicule en regard de la capacité de la connexion fibre.

Constaté sur Freenet et I2P: là aussi, il y a ingérance dans le traffic ou gros soucis technique de leur côté, les débits sont lamentables (<300ko/s) et le nombre de tunnels sature vers 1000 tunnels pour I2P.

J'avais cherché partout sur mon Infra d'où ça pouvait venir, sachant que le débit 1 pour 1 ou sur speedtest.net est pourtant conforme à l'offre commerciale (50Mb/s). UDP/TCP les 2 sont impactés. Bref, j'étais au point mort, le service client n'étant d'aucune aide (forcément, pour eux, "ça marche", et je n'arrivais pas à trouver de scénario pour reproduire facilement le problème).

En changeant de FAI (toujours en fibre), I2P respire un gros coup, et fait x3-x4 sur le traffic et nombre de tunnels en 24h (conforme à mes souvenirs avant de passer chez ce FAI déficient). Pour mumble, j'ai pas encore validé, ça va venir, mais je suis serein.

be SaFe, be awaRe, ça peut vous être utile.

[/OFF]

et oui, félicitations à xaviermiller  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

J'envisage de jeter tous mes cd/dvd dont la plupart sont hs (250 à 300), des trucs que j'ai stocké depuis des années.

J'ai cherché des solutions de recyclage sans grand succés.

Je me suis rapproché de plusieurs déchetteries.

Ca me fais ch... de bazarder tout ca à la poubelle.

J'ai trouvé quelsques boites sur internet qui propose cette solution.

Quelqu'un aurait un bon plan, une boite fiable, même si je dois participer à l'envoie?

Pour info je suis dans les P.A. donc les déposer en boutique à Paris, ca serait difficile...

----------

## xaviermiller

Les donner à une école pour en faire des bricolages ?  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai été faible, j'ai commandé un petit microserver Gen8 (v1 en pentium) quand il est tombé en promo à 230€... Surveillez les bonnes crèmeries, il est probable que dans les semaines/mois qui viennent, cela se reproduise  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah tiens, une petit boîte pas vilaine avec un quad core ARM et plein de connectiques.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, je préfère alors un mini pc barebone, au moins je susi sûr que j'aurai tous les pilotes

J'ai donné avec un raspberry pi qui souffre dans les IO

----------

## El_Goretto

+1.

Avec un peu de bol, l'effort de standardisation mené par AMD du côté des puces ARM pour micro-serveurs (en gros, avoir des plateformes compatibles avec ce qu'on trouve en E/S sur du x86 (AHCI par exemple)) pourrait un jour retomber sur ce genre de bestioles.

Mais clairement, les blobs en guise de drivers, pour moi c'est définitivement bloquant au moment de l'achat.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, bon, je ne sais pas si limite ou non comme contenu, mais comme pour moi OSS et Libertés Individuelles sont synonymes, je me dis que relayer l'appel aux dons de La Quadrature du Net est pas complètement déconnant. Pensez-y  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Mais il y a toujours des vieux par ici   :Laughing: 

Un petit coucou pour vous fêter de joyeuses fêtes à tous  :Smile: 

/me toujours sous Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## bdouxx

salut a tous

Petite question en passant.

J'avais mis a jour firefox en version 35.0( hier ou avant hier), mais il a installé la version https://www.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/developer ...

Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais, je suis donc repassé en version stable 31.3.0

Maintenant me vient la question , pourquoi cela  a t'il changé en version 35, y a t'il possibilité sous gentoo d'installer les 2 versions?

Bonne journée a tous

----------

## xaviermiller

quels sont tes USE ?

(emerge -pv firefox)

----------

## bdouxx

salut

Merci de te pencher sur mon cas

```
emerge -pv firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-31.3.0  USE="bindist dbus jit minimal pulseaudio startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -hardened (-pgo) (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.4.1-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.18.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.2-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_E-350_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7774328 total,   5379520 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Jan 2015 11:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.6

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo x-portage depot_local_bee

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.0 --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/iscsi"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /var/lib/layman/my_ebuild"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avcodec avformat berkdb bidi bindist branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdio cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dv dvbpsi dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam farstream ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gbm gdbm gif glamor gpm httpd iconv icu ipv6 iscsi jpeg kde kdenlive kerberos kipi lcms ldap libkms libmount libnotify live lua mad matroska melt mmx mng modules mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nfsdcld nfsidmap nfsv4 nfsv41 nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session snmp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg systemd tcpd telepathy theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vcd vdpau vlm vorbis webm webm-modemmanager wxwidgets wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en" NETBEANS_MODULES="cnd ergonomics java ide nb php webcommon websvccommon" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## xaviermiller

bdouxx: un pointeur pour toi

----------

## bdouxx

cool , merci , c'est exactement ça.

----------

## nutsi

Merci pour le tips Xaviermiller.

----------

## boozo

 *eselect news read 13 wrote:*   

> 2015-01-28-cpu_flags_x86-introduction
> 
> (snip)
> 
> 

 

L'anglais et l'IT n'étant mes langues maternelles, le sens ou l'utilité ont dû m'échapper...   :Laughing:    et je passe sur le reste au premier essai de son application me concernant... 

```
# emerge -puDNv @world

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmx'

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmxext'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmx'

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmxext'

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmx'

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmxext'

(...)

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmx'

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmxext'

nvalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmx'

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmxext'

nvalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'CPU_FLAGS_X86': '-mmx'

(...)

```

Pas grave j'ai réaffecté différemment mes USEflags globaux m'enfin, je me suis bien marré 5 minutes

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu utilisé l'outil mentionné ?

----------

## boozo

naan me suis dit qd même pas besoin de çà pour çà non ?   :Laughing:   donc j'ai rajoutée la variable en question à mes autres $var USES du make.conf et réventilé les "-mmx -mmxext sse sse2 sse3" depuis les autres que j'avais mis ailleurs (et de même pour le spécifique i.e. packages.use ; package.env) et   :Arrow:   bam !

Semble qu'on ne puisse pas virer ce qui est mmx comme avant mais bon après j'ai pas trop cherché en détails et j'ai juste lu en travers le thread sur le forum US

Edit: bon j'ai relu l'ensemble jusqu'à la ml et imho c'est un brin pathétique tout çà   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sebB

Remplace -mmx et -mmxext par nommx et nommxext dans ton CPU_FLAGS_X86

----------

## boozo

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Remplace -mmx et -mmxext par nommx et nommxext dans ton CPU_FLAGS_X86

 

Oui c'est bon merci sebB (en plus tu as bien fait car j'aurais dû poster la solution pour les autres lors de mon edit   :Embarassed: )

Ceci dit, outre le fait que cette $var arrive comme une fleur en réponse à un pb relevé il y a 5 ans (sic!)... cette nouvelle convention de gestion plus ou moins mal normée et du coup envoyée un peu "à-la-va-vite" je trouve via ces "USES_EXTEND" ça risque peut-être de générer des dérives en complexité et des incompréhensions un peu partout au fil du temps dès qu'on sortira un peu des sentiers battus et des profiles "clés-en-mais" (voir déjà l'échange ffmpeg/libav sur les forums US)

Enfin bon... on va tester avec çà et pis on verra bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

Il fallait que ça arrive un jour, j'ai utilisé un > au lieu de >> pour mettre mon package.use à jour  :Embarassed:  Oui j'ai des backups... de mon /home uniquement  :Razz: 

Je vois bien en utilisant eix par exemple que le système a stocké quels USE j'ai utilisé pour chaque paquet. Donc y a-t-il un petit outil qui permette de régénérer le package.use? J'ai fait une recherche rapide mais je n'ai rien trouvé, pourtant ça doit être un problème suffisamment courant pour que quelqu'un se soit déjà penché dessus.

----------

## boozo

Bah a qui n'est-ce pas arrivé ici ou là cette coquille ? Essaie ceci voir si c'est bon  :Wink: 

Ah au fait vu que j'avais pas utilisé depuis un bail... "analyse" a été renommé en "enalyze" depuis donc i.e. c'est :

```
# enalyze rebuild -p use  
```

edit n: add infos + correction typos/liens + bon... ok c'est - vraiment - pas mon jour aujourd'hui :/

----------

## Leander256

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # enalyze rebuild -p use  
> ```
> ...

 

Merci, c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait. Il faut faire un peu de nettoyage dans le fichier résultant parce qu'il ne comprend pas cette fameuse nouvelle variable CPU_FLAGS_X86, mais c'est bien le seul souci rencontré.

----------

## kopp

Des fois, je me demande si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de créer une petit repository git dans /etc/portage/ pour ce genre de soucis...

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Des fois, je me demande si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de créer une petit repository git dans /etc/portage/ pour ce genre de soucis...

 

ouep... bon c'est p'tête un peu disproportionné non ? un backup régulier est suffisant généralement m'enfin faudrait voir et tester à l'usage   :Wink: 

Si jamais pour les afficionados de git ou ceux qui voudraient se lancer et voir : il existe un "article" sur w.g.o si besoin

[ mode(vieux-c** == on) ] je ne veux pas choquer ni heurteur le rédacteur qui y a mis du sien pour d'autres mais j'enfoncerai toujours mon clou v-à-v de la distrib : en rapport aux anciennes docs, l'absence de "ligne éditoriale", de peer-reviewing, etc, fait que c'est toujours d'une pauvreté affligeante et je le déplorerai inlassablement :'-( [ /mode(vieux-c** == off) ]

Alors je mets en compléments à ce sujet quelques "bricoles" que j'ai retrouvé dans mes bookmarks : lien 1 ; lien 2 (je sais... ça date un peu m'enfin ça peut peut-être aider à améliorer au besoin   :Wink:  )

----------

## netfab

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Des fois, je me demande si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de créer une petit repository git dans /etc/portage/ pour ce genre de soucis... 
> 
> ouep... bon c'est p'tête un peu disproportionné non ? un backup régulier est suffisant généralement m'enfin faudrait voir et tester à l'usage  
> 
> 

 

Sur mon réseau, j'ai un système qui sert de buildhost, et plusieurs systèmes clients.

Toutes les systèmes ont des configurations /etc/portage relativement similaires, mais pas à 100% identique.

Chaque système à sa propre branche git dans /etc/portage.

Sur le buildhost, les modifications de /etc/portage sont propagées entre les différentes branches à coups de « git merge ».

Je construis ensuite tous les paquets pour les différents systèmes.

Lorsque j'effectue la mise à jour sur un système client (quelque fois, plusieurs jours plus tard) :

```

   # cd /etc/portage && git pull && emerge -avuDNk world

```

Et je n'ai pas à me souvenir que pour installer tel paquet, il faut (dés)activer tel useflag, ou que je dois (dé)masquer tel paquet pour telle raison.

Bref, git me sert à la fois de backup et de système de propagation, mais encore une fois, je m'arrange pour avoir des configurations relativement similaires.

C'est sûr que l'intérêt est limité si vous n'avez qu'un système unique sous gentoo.

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Des fois, je me demande si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de créer une petit repository git dans /etc/portage/ pour ce genre de soucis... 
> 
> ouep... bon c'est p'tête un peu disproportionné non ? un backup régulier est suffisant généralement m'enfin faudrait voir et tester à l'usage  
> 
> Si jamais pour les afficionados de git ou ceux qui voudraient se lancer et voir : il existe un "article" sur w.g.o si besoin
> ...

 Bah tu parles, un git init et un quelques adds, c'est pas non plus la mort

et pour moi qui suis une grosse feignasse, ça m'évite de sortir les disques externes pour les backups.

Enfin, surtout qu'en general, je ne backup que les données, et que les backup systems ont tendance à dater un peu

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Des fois, je me demande si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de créer une petit repository git dans /etc/portage/ pour ce genre de soucis... 
> 
> ouep... bon c'est p'tête un peu disproportionné non ? un backup régulier est suffisant généralement m'enfin faudrait voir et tester à l'usage  
> 
> (...) 
> ...

 

Je ne dis pas que c'est complexe mais il me semble amha - et hors usages/besoins particuliers tels que l'exemple de netfab - qu'employer ce type d'outil pour gérer une arborescence de fichiers qui ne change qu'assez rârement au final ben... c'est un peut comme utiliser une pelle mécanique pour casser un oeuf   :Sad: 

Au-delà, je comprends (ok git c'est bien mangez-en !) et quand en plus on s'en sert tous les jours, un repo de plus ou de moins ne change rien et que c'est commode m'enfin, placer une crontab hebdo avec un tar ou un rsync différentiel de /etc semblerait plus adéquat pour cet usage non ?

[off] Ayé ? j'ai vieilli à ce point ?   :Laughing:  [/off]

----------

## Oupsman

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/03/18/1217244/not-quite-dead-sco-linux-suit-against-ibm-stirs-in-utah

 *Quote:*   

> In addition to its claims of IBM misappropriation of code, SCO alleges that IBM executives and lawyers directed the company's Linux programmers to destroy source code on their computers after SCO made its allegations.

 

SCO est mort mais bouge encore  :Sad: 

Dommage, j'aimais bien leurs OS qui étaient réellement stables et performants.

----------

## bdouxx

salut

Le mois dernier je réinstallais un pc sous gentoo, j'en avait profité pour m'inscrire sur le wiki et faire une demande pour être traducteur( le 2 mars pour être précis), mais je n'ai toujours pas de réponse... 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Wiki:Translator_account_requests

ça doit être un test pour savoir si je suis motivé... C'est bien dommage c'est toujours plus sympa de traduire des pages quand on les utilises...

----------

## kopp

Hello,

comme je viens d'acquerir un nouveau disque externe, je me disais que c'était la bonne occasion pour commencer à crypter mes données. Pas pour me protéger du vilain gouvernement parce qu'on sait tous ça : https://xkcd.com/538/ mais plutot en cas de perte du disque externe.

La question est donc : qu'est ce qui s'intègre le plus facilement (dans gnome) : un répertoire encrypté sur une partition classique, ou alors un système avec luks ou le device entier est encrypté (si j'ai bien compris le device peut etre seulement une partition, et donc c'est possible de garder une autre partition pour les transferts de fichiers simples)

est-ce facile de faire en sorte que quand je le branche, ça se monte automatiquement en allant chercher la clé qui va bien sur mon pc ? ou alors en demandant le mot de passe ?

Bref, je suis preneur de tout avis là dessus.

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ou alors un système avec luks ou le device entier est encrypté (si j'ai bien compris le device peut etre seulement une partition, et donc c'est possible de garder une autre partition pour les transferts de fichiers simples)

 

Personnellement j'irais avec luks, et à toi de voir si tu veux 1 partition qui prend tout le disque ou bien une qui soit chiffrée, et les autres non.

Ça s'intègre en principe parfaitement sous gnome, kde, xfce... le DM (ou le gestionnaire de fichier) va te demander la passphrase et hop.

----------

## kopp

Hello !

Merci du conseil, c'est ce que j'ai fait du coup.

En effet, on peut facilement n'encrypter qu'une partition du disque, et Nautilus demande le mot de passe au branchement du disque et zou. On peut même l'enregistrer, mais je n'ai pas encore regarder comment c'était stocké et avec quelle sécurité.

Enfin le but étant surtout que si je perds / on me vole le disque, la personne n'ai pas accès à toutes mes données perso en plus.

----------

## Leander256

J'allais me plaindre du manque de réactivité de Gentoo concernant les mises à jour de Firefox quand j'ai trouvé ce bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550424

De toute évidence, je ne suis pas le seul. Il exprime parfaitement mes pensées à ce sujet.

Pourquoi ai-je installé Gentoo sur mon ordinateur portable il y a tant d'années? Les années passent, les portables changent mais Gentoo reste. Je voulais Gentoo pour:

avoir un noyau aux petits onionsavoir crytpsetup + LVM pour la partition racineles paquets mis à jour très viteles USE

Avoir un noyau aux petits oignons est devenu assez compliqué. Il y a tellement d'options dans le noyau qui ne sont pas expliquées, parfois en conjonction avec des programmes côté utilisateur dont l'utilisation reste arcane, que je n'arrive pas à tout faire fonctionner, par exemple mon lecteur de cartes SD qui est un périphérique USB interne. Je dois aussi rater des améliorations intéressantes parce que je ne veux pas activer aveuglément toutes les options d'un sous-système, et même si je le faisais et que ça m'apportait un léger gain, par exemple une économie d'énergie qui fait durer la batterie quelques minutes de plus, je ne m'en rendrais jamais vraiment compte (ne sachant ni quoi mesurer, ni comment).

Un certain nombre de distributions permettent maintenant d'installer une machine avec cryptsetup + LVM sur la partition racine, je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse choisir quel chiffrement est utilisé mais je vais très probablement creuser de ce côté-là.

Les paquets sont encore mis à jour rapidement, d'une manière générale (bien sûr n'oublions pas pourquoi j'ai commencé ce message), mais ça n'a plus le même impact qu'au début. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu ça, on avait des ebuilds en instable très rapidement, ça cassait assez souvent mais ça faisait partie de l'aventure. Pendant ce temps-là la plupart des autres distros se traînaient avec des versions vieilles de six mois, voire un an ou deux. Tout ça est bien révolu, non seulement les autres distros ont rattrapé le retard, mais Gentoo a été si j'ose dire victime de son succès, car le nombre croissant d'utilisateurs a un peu forcé à se calmer sur les mises à jour incessantes en instable. Ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose en soi, mais je pense que la volonté de stabiliser (après que pas mal de gens aient utilisé Gentoo en production) est rentrée en conflit avec l'esprit "bleeding edge" initial.

Alors bien sûr il reste les USE, pour ça il n'y a rien à redire.

Pour moi l'intérêt d'utiliser une Gentoo s'amenuise de jour en jour, je pense que je suis encore là pour un moment parce que j'ai pas mal d'inertie (et aussi à cause de systemd mais je ne veux pas relancer le troll  :Twisted Evil: ). Voilà, c'était le « c'était mieux avant » de la semaine  :Wink: .

----------

## kopp

 *Quote:*   

> "La flemme"
> 
> maintient les gens sous Gentoo depuis 2011

 

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

J'avoue que j'ai beau avoir la flemme, plus je fais des mises à jours, plus j'ai envie de changer de machine et de distro..

Franchement : 

```
* Messages for package net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.8.3:

 * There is NOT at least 18 GiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.8.3/temp"

```

ça devient n'importe quoi ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'avoue que j'ai beau avoir la flemme, plus je fais des mises à jours, plus j'ai envie de changer de machine et de distro..
> 
> Franchement : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Surtout que j'arrive à le compiler avec /var/tmp en tmpfs avec 4go de ram...

Encore un dev qui s'est merdouillé sur l'ebuild.

----------

## kopp

ouais en fait, c'est le build qui avait foiré, mais pas forcément à côté de ça. Le 18G, c'est apparemment quand tu a des flags de debug.

Enfin, du coup j'ai viré le tmpfs limité, et c'est reparti. c'est long et chiant... Il faudrait une verison -bin aussi de webkit-gtk...

----------

## bdouxx

Hier, grand jour, j'ai mis a jour vers kde-frameworks et kde-plasma/

L'interface est sympa, j'ai juste passé quelques heure avec un écran noir, le temps de comprendre que pour passer de kdm à sddm avec systemd, il fallait que je mette à jour le service display-manager pour après pouvoir faire correctement le lien.

 /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service -> /usr/lib64/systemd/system/sddm.service

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai vu hier l'état de ma gentoo desktop à la maison, que j'utilise trèèèèès peu (genre noyau 3.13, pour situer l'âge). Après avoir lu les news concernant KDE et ses composants natifs  qui vont suivre le mouvement amarok et nécessiter d'exécuter un moteur mysql (...), et systemd à qui je n'ai pas envie d'abandonner le contrôle de ma machine, je vais entrer dans la résistance... et repartir vers des DM légers qui font juste ce qu'on leur demande, à savoir gérer des fenêtres, dégager le splashscreen au boot, etc.

Quand je vois mon laptop pro avec une Mint (pourtant pas si mal) et dont les mécanismes de montage automatiques ne sont pas fichus de fonctionner correctement (je dois corriger à la main les droits sur /media/<user>/<nom_media> à chaque "nouveau" média inséré), et que cette blague dure depuis des années (ce n'est pas la première fois que j'ai le même problème sur une debian based), je me dis que je perds moins de temps à faire moi même le mount à la main dans un terminal et qu'au moins je sais encore comme le faire...

La vieillitude et le mode vieux con?  :Smile:  Ou bien un rejet du bloat qui fait mal son boulot?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ayé, l'impensable est arrivé: la court suprême américaine a validé la brevetabilité des API Java, dans le procès entre Oracle et Google (source)

Une jurisprudence qui condamne purement et simplement la notion d'interopérabilité avec des solutions de grincheux. Joie.

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> (...) je vais entrer dans la résistance... et repartir vers des DM légers qui font juste ce qu'on leur demande, à savoir gérer des fenêtres, dégager le splashscreen au boot, etc.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> je me dis que je perds moins de temps à faire moi même le mount à la main dans un terminal et qu'au moins je sais encore comme le faire...
> ...

 

Je dis OUI ! Et je plussoie au cube !

/my-life

~1an et des patates que j'ai même dû virer lxde (devenu lxqt depuis me semble) et l'ai remplacé par icewm ; ben c'est de nouveau un paradis en local.

C'est peut-être archaïque pour des dj'uns mais au moins c'est L-É-G-É, stable, robuste ET hautement configurable (sans être ingérable pour autant)

P'èt de la vieillitude ouèp m'enfin : ON-S-EN-FOUT-!-!-!-! B***** !!! 

/me resiste aussi(/toujours), et pis j'ai de nouveau le poil soyeux, ma tension artérielle est stable, mon empreinte carbone s'est améliorée et mon thérapeute trouve que je suis en progrès.   :Mr. Green: 

/efil-ym

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, je me tâte à virer XFCE qui, depuis la dernière version, ne permet plus de faire un reboot / shutdown sans *Kit et ses sbires (UPower)...

Je vais zyeuter icewm  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Attention c'est pas du neuf-neuf tout çà hein !   :Sad:   et auquel cas il vaut mieux préférer les {flux,open}box et consoeurs voire peut-être jwm (qui m'a l'air pas mal du tout mais on est un peu en retard de version chez nous donc si qqu'un est d'humeur pour un faire un bump   :Razz:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'ai vu que icewm ne semble plus fort mis à jour.

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans la liste des trucs que j'ai envie d'essayer: i3 et effectivement fluxbox, que j'avais oublié.

J'aime bien l'approche de i3 "le tiling pour les nuls et les vieux qui n'arrivent pas à mémoriser 25 raccourcis claviers sans aucun sens"  :Smile:  Cf le "Screencast of v4.1"(http://i3wm.org/screenshots/).

----------

## kwenspc

Y a léger et léger. Tout dépend avant tout de l'implémentation. Dwm dans le genre, c'est super léger, mais la gestion de X est si basique qu'au final il bouffe plus de CPU qu'un xfce. Fin c'était le cas quand j'ai testé le truc y a 3-4 ans, je sais pas si ils ont amélioré le truc, sachant qu'ils se contraignent à un certains nombre de ligne de code ça leur laisse peu de place. (en fait non ça n'a pas changé, je viens de voir le site... ça évolue pas)

J'étais partir sur awesom wm du coup. Et puis les devs ont ajoutés lua, et tout un tas de sucre et pour le coup c'est devenu lourd pour le cpu (ok moins que gnome 3 mais là je pense qu'on fait difficilement pire   :Laughing:  )

Un soft de gestion d’événements (un WM c'est que ça ou presque), bien conçu ça doit rien bouffer. C'est pareil pour les services, xaviermiller tu te plains de policy-kit et upowed, mais à part prendre quelques ko de ram, ils font rien tant qu'ils ne sont pas sollicités, et en principe ils le sont extrêmement peu. (Ça n'excuse pas le fait qu'on devrait pouvoir choisir de s'en passer, enfin c'est un autre débat).

Après on peu commencer à taper sur gtk (qui n'est vraiment plus ce qu'il était...), glib, et autre, et à la fin on finit sur console exclusivement.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Après on peu commencer à taper sur gtk (qui n'est vraiment plus ce qu'il était...), glib, et autre, et à la fin on finit sur console exclusivement.

 

Tu prendrais laquelle? Celle avec un windows ou celle avec un BSD?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Après on peu commencer à taper sur gtk (qui n'est vraiment plus ce qu'il était...), glib, et autre, et à la fin on finit sur console exclusivement. 
> 
> Tu prendrais laquelle? Celle avec un windows ou celle avec un BSD? 

 

Je pensais plutôt CLI que console de jeux en fait (pour ce qui est des jeux, y a steam avec KSP sur ma gentoo ça me suffit   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello kwenspc,

J'ai été échaudé par les instabilités de polkit, qui un jour fonctionnait, plus ne fonctionnait plus à cause de changement de configurations par défaut. Et pour le moment, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, et du coup, son absence m'enlève des fonctionnalités. Le jour où je serai vraiment coincé, je réessaierai systemd (tant qu'à faire, autant laisser venir toute la clique)  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Le jour où je serai vraiment coincé, je réessaierai systemd (tant qu'à faire, autant laisser venir toute la clique) 

 

C'te tentative de troll systemd   :Laughing:  (note qu'avec systemd au moins tu peux lui faire faire juste le minimum, t'as le choix. Alors que polkit maintenant en effet c'est d'office sur pas mal de DM & co...)

----------

## k-root

pour une raison inconue, les touches 's' et 'l' ne fonctionnent pas avec gnome shell  quand 'verr num' est enclencher ..  weird and akward !

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Dans la liste des trucs que j'ai envie d'essayer: i3 et effectivement fluxbox, que j'avais oublié.
> 
> J'aime bien l'approche de i3 "le tiling pour les nuls et les vieux qui n'arrivent pas à mémoriser 25 raccourcis claviers sans aucun sens"  Cf le "Screencast of v4.1"(http://i3wm.org/screenshots/).

 

J'utilise i3 depuis plus d'un an et demi, après des années sur awesome, et j'en suis parfaitement satisfait : ça gère des fenêtres et rien de plus, c'est simple à utiliser, et la config ne bouge pas entre les versions donc zéro maintenance.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Dans la liste des trucs que j'ai envie d'essayer: i3 et effectivement fluxbox, que j'avais oublié.
> 
> J'aime bien l'approche de i3 "le tiling pour les nuls et les vieux qui n'arrivent pas à mémoriser 25 raccourcis claviers sans aucun sens"  Cf le "Screencast of v4.1"(http://i3wm.org/screenshots/). 
> 
> J'utilise i3 depuis plus d'un an et demi, après des années sur awesome, et j'en suis parfaitement satisfait : ça gère des fenêtres et rien de plus, c'est simple à utiliser, et la config ne bouge pas entre les versions donc zéro maintenance.

 

Yep, adopté  :Wink: 

C'est extra, il y a pas mal de docs et de gens qui ont partagé leurs "recettes" (par exemple: gérer la luminosité de l'écran, le volume, etc), du coup on peut avoir rapidement un bureau et des raccourcis clavier/media_keys 100% fonctionnels assez vite, et personnaliser ensuite à ses goûts au fur et à mesure. Pas de langage à apprendre, et une syntaxe de config concise et humainement compréhensible, joie ^^

Un lien qui m'a bien plus, making-i3-beautiful. J'ai repris son script pour le screenlock en floutant plus (je n'apprécie pas qu'on puisse lire mon écran quand je ne suis pas là), et utiliser "feh" pour gérer le fond d'écran est assez bien vu.

----------

## boozo

```
 * Package:    net-misc/openssh-6.9_p1-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: robbat2@gentoo.org base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc hpn kernel_linux ldap pam pie policykit ssl userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Sorry, but openssh no longer supports tcp-wrappers, and it seems like

 * you're trying to use it.  Update your /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} please.

 * ERROR: net-misc/openssh-6.9_p1-r1::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   USE=tcpd no longer works

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   openssh-6.9_p1-r1.ebuild, line  99:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "USE=tcpd no longer works"

```

 *eccerr0r - Mar Juil 21, 2015 8:36 pm  wrote:*   

> Interesting:
> 
> Changelog of openssh 6.7 a écrit:	
> 
> 20140612 - (dtucker) [configure.ac] Remove tcpwrappers support, support has already
> ...

 

(src orig.)

*GrRmlhmlml*  :Evil or Very Mad:  b.g.o #531156 (et un gars indique même qu'un patch existe depuis un bail en plus...)

Je sais... j'aurai pu m'en préoccuper plus tôt voyons sinon vérifier moi-même dans le changelog openssh que le code n'y était plus depuis un moment déjà blah,blah,blah et bien avant que portage ne me le signale voyons !

Non là quand même : LÀ, j'adore ! Magnifique QA que nous avons maintenant !    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est pas faux, c'est un gros fail.

J'ai un autre exemple, cela fait depuis le 14 juillet que la nouvelle JVM 1.8 oracle est sortie (corrigeant par ex 10 vulnérabilités critiques en remote et plein d'autres "un peu moins critiques"), ben c'est toujours pas remonté dans portage... Un soft proprio, ok, mais quand même, on parle de sécurité sur un composant un peu utilisé là  :Confused: 

----------

## Biloute

Je suis sur wmii. Ca n'a pas été mis à jour depuis 2013. Je changerais bien pour un autre parce que sur un écran en 1366x768 ça passe mais sur un écran en 1080p j'ai droit à une belle mosaïque.

Et j'aime pas les changelogs avec x86 stable wrt bug #123456, and removing old version genre si tu voudrais retourner à l'ancienne version stable tu l'as dans le #*#

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Je suis sur wmii. Ca n'a pas été mis à jour depuis 2013. Je changerais bien pour un autre parce que sur un écran en 1366x768 ça passe mais sur un écran en 1080p j'ai droit à une belle mosaïque.
> 
> Et j'aime pas les changelogs avec x86 stable wrt bug #123456, and removing old version genre si tu voudrais retourner à l'ancienne version stable tu l'as dans le #*#

 

A contrario, j'aime bien les changelogs comme celui_là (les [snip] ne sont pas d'origine ^^):

 *http://i3wm.org/downloads/RELEASE-NOTES-4.10.txt wrote:*   

> This release contains mostly bugfixes, but we felt it was necessary since there are two important changes in behavior: we have reverted the [snip] and the change in how the [snip2]. Both of them broke some user’s setups, which is not acceptable.

 

----------

## Biloute

Je  m' intéresse un peu au raspberry pi et je vois qu'il n'y a pas de RTC.

Mais alors que se passe-t-il si on installe gentoo ou arch dessus. On aurait pas le fs qui t'envoie des messages d'erreurs du style impossible de lire la date de révision des fichiers  ou erreur impossible de trouver la date du dernier montage de la partition?

----------

## netfab

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Je  m' intéresse un peu au raspberry pi et je vois qu'il n'y a pas de RTC.
> 
> Mais alors que se passe-t-il si on installe gentoo ou arch dessus. On aurait pas le fs qui t'envoie des messages d'erreurs du style impossible de lire la date de révision des fichiers  ou erreur impossible de trouver la date du dernier montage de la partition?

 

J'ai une cubieboard2 avec gentoo dessus, pas de RTC. Aucun problème de cet ordre.

Il suffit de mettre le service ntp-client au démarrage. Lors des rares reboot, l'heure et la date sont fausses jusqu'à ce qu'il soit lancé.

----------

## xaviermiller

hello,

J'ajoute ceci : utiliser le service swclock au lieu de hwclock, qui mettra dès que possible l'horloge à la dernière date connue, plus plausible qu'une date par défaut.

Ensuite, ntp mettra les pendules à l'heure.

----------

## k-root

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-lang/python-exec-2.9999::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michał Górny <mgorny@gentoo.org> (11 Nov 2015)

# Cleaned up Python versions masked for testing:

# - python-config-X.Y compatibility removed,

# - python[23] choice is now stored in config file rather than symlink,

# - eselect-python reworked to reuse python-exec and wrap all execs,

# - ABIFLAGS reintroduced for 3.3+.

# Resulting API/ABI change can break reverse dependencies, especially

# if upstream hardcodes paths or library names.

```

```

emerge -pv --newuse system

bash: /usr/bin/emerge: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

portage bff

----------

## El_Goretto

@k-root: OMG, je viens de voir la boucherie que c'est, python en ce moment sur Gentoo.

Apparemment, ça chauffe un peu (et c'est un peu normal).

----------

## k-root

Oui mais , c'est aussi ça la force de portage/gentoo :)

----------

## El_Goretto

Et pan, ça faisait 1 mois que mes 2 bécanes n'avait pas l'arbre portage à jour, je n'avais pas fait gaffe que les cronjobs eix-sync étaient "en erreur" (sauf que le job renvoie 0...). Paf, une boulette dans le contenu de l'arbre et c'est la cata.

----------

## k-root

```

>>> Installing (2 of 2) app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2::gentoo

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/bin/python3

 *      /usr/bin/python2

 *      /usr/bin/python

 *      /usr/bin/pydoc

 *      /usr/bin/idle

 *      /usr/bin/2to3

 *      /usr/bin/python-config

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

```

wow

----------

## boozo

@El_goretto : hèoué ! Les temps changent... c'est plus la QA d'il y a quelques années c'te bande de warrior là   :Laughing: 

@k-root : Ahaa... un module eselect qui se prend pour un package (python et sur 2 slots en plus)...  bien pas mal du tout celle-là aussi dans le genre   :Laughing: 

Avec ma dégénérescence liée à l'âge vais faire pâle figure à côté d'vous maint'nant m'enfin tant pis, j'le mets mon reminder-of-the-day voilà! 

Vérifications d'usages près le sync habituel :

```
# emerge -pv @security

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

ET là Je ne sais quelle ancienne éteincelle rejaillie alors pour que dans la foulée je me fende d'un austère : 

```
# glsa-check -l "affected"

[A] means this GLSA was marked as applied (injected),

[U] means the system is not affected and

[N] indicates that the system might be affected.

201512-04 [N] OpenSSH: Multiple vulnerabilities ( net-misc/openssh )
```

Gné ?!   :Shocked: 

Post-rebranchage du cerveau : résurgence du fonctionnement des 2 bignious & cqfd :

 */etc/portage/package.mask/avanille.mask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # (20/07/2015) Upstream removed tcp-wrapper support
> 
> # See => https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531156
> ...

 

Valàa. Userpatch ou upgrade telle est la question qui me préoccupera ce jour.

[off] Et une heureuse année à tous   :Smile:  [/off] 

----------

## boozo

```
   GLSA 201512-07: 

GStreamer: User-assisted execution of arbitrary code    

============================================================================

Synopsis:          A buffer overflow in GStreamer could allow remote

                   attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause Denial of

                   Service.

Announced on:      December 30, 2015

Last revised on:   December 30, 2015 : 01

Affected package:  media-libs/gstreamer

Affected archs:    All

Vulnerable:        <1.4.5

Unaffected:        >=1.4.5

(snip)

```

* Grrmmmlhmlhmlmh !!! *  :Evil or Very Mad: 

La coordination est toujours ok semble-t-il... remarque sur b.g.o. on note bien le problème aussi... =>  (gst-0.10-removal) Remove media-libs/gstreamer:0.10 

Et oué vu les deps qui restent en slot 0.10 : alors ? on fait comment ?!??

Bon ben... a vo't bon coeur m'sieu-dames

----------

## Syl20

Je suis emm... avec le client ICA, que je suis obligé d'utiliser pour le boulot, et qui utilise toujours gstreamer version 0.10.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## PabOu

Je me permets de faire un peu de pub pour la bonne cause... Faites passer si vous connaissez des jeunes filles en Belgique : http://www.csited.be/trainings/gcc2016 :-)

----------

## El_Goretto

Oh, tiens, faîtes attention pour votre prochaine MAJ de OpenSSH (en stable), pensez à commenter le mot clé "NoneEnabled" dans sshd_config si vous l'aviez (genre un "NoneEnabled no" qui traîne) et à vérifier que sshd redémarre bien, sinon vous allez avoir une mauvaise surprise en voulant revenir sur votre machine après le emerge world  :Smile: 

J'imagine que c'est pareil pour les options HPN*, vu  que le patch HPN a été désactivé sur les version 7.2 <=7.2-p2.

C'est moche de ne pas avoir inclus une news (via eselect) pour avertir les sysadmins.

----------

## Syl20

Pour HPN, tout va "bien", emerge devient grognon si le USE flag est activé, et ne lance pas la compilation d'OpenSSH.

Par contre, pour l'option NoneEnabled... J'ai découvert le problème en redémarrant le service sshd (c'est devenu un réflexe), ça aurait pu être en redémarrant le serveur.  :Confused: 

----------

## bdouxx

ça y est premier commit sur github, et premier pull request pour ajouter un "version bump"

pas très rapide pour tout configurer la première fois....

par contre sur  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_git_workflow#Common_ebuild_work

il disent qu'il faut que le push soit signé mais github ne semble pas l'accepter, me suis peut-être planté, je regarderais ça plus tard

```
git push --signed origin master

fatal: Le receveur ne gère pas les poussées avec --signed

```

----------

## 324874

Bon, c'est pas vraiment un truc de geek ! Quoique ?! 

je me demande, pourquoi, on trouve dans les forums Gentoo anglophones, des expressions ou termes français ?

Exemple : voilà !, n'est-ce pas !

----------

## Syl20

On les trouve partout, à l'écrit (la plupart du temps, les traducteurs écrivent les mots initialement en français en italique, et ajoutent "en français dans le texte" en note de bas de page) comme à l'oral (en regardant des films ou des séries américains en VO, on le remarque rapidement). Même si les raisons sont un peu différentes (question d'image des locuteurs des langues concernées, je suppose), les anglophones emploient des "francicismes", tout comme les francophones emploient des anglicismes.

----------

## 324874

Je te remercie Syl20 pour la réponse ! Je vais me renseigner, plus tard, par rapport à ces usages, cela m'intéresse.

----------

## geekounet

C'est tout simplement que la langue anglaise incorpore des mots français tout comme la langue française incorpore des mots anglais (et gaulois, et germaniques, et arabes). À noter aussi que les 2 langues partagent une langue commune à leur origine : la langue normande, ce qui a donné des mots identiques ou proches (exemple: le mot normand « castel » a donné « castle » en anglais et « castelet / château » en français). Vivant dans un pays anglophone, j'entend des mots français dans nos discussions tous les jours.

----------

## Leander256

Il y a aussi dans le fait d'utiliser des expressions françaises chez certaines communautés anglophones un effet classe. C'est un signe d'éducation, probablement un reste de l'époque où le français était utilisé comme lingua franca parmi la noblesse européenne (par exemple j'ai appris récemment que "Guerre et Paix" de Tolstoy comporte beaucoup de dialogues en français).

Ou des fois c'est juste un peu de culture geek, due à une trop forte exposition à John Cleese et Michael Palin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmoFXtyVVZ8  :Smile: 

Je laisse le soin à Geekounet de nous parler de Flight of the Conchords, il doit en entendre pas mal parler quand il dit qu'il est français.

----------

## geekounet

Curieusement non, on ne m'en a jamais parlé ici, je découvre.  :Smile:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hrUGFhsXo

----------

## sebB

Petite question après le passage à firefox 45 et LINGUAS=fr

Mon écran de connexion de gentoo est devenu en anglais.

https://postimg.org/image/klyjm2xlj/

Si je créé un profil vierge je suis bien en francais mais si je me ferme firefox et vient sur le forum ça rebascule en anglais.

https://postimg.org/image/rci4jbson/

Par contre une fois connecté j'ai bien les menus en francais.

Une petite explication?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quelle est la priorité des langues dans Préférences -> Contenu -> Choix de la langue préférée pour l’affichage des pages

Aussi dispo dans about:config sous intl.accept_languages

----------

## Syl20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Mon écran de connexion de gentoo est devenu en anglais.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/klyjm2xlj/
> 
> Si je créé un profil vierge je suis bien en francais mais si je me ferme firefox et vient sur le forum ça rebascule en anglais.
> ...

 

Ah, ce n'est pas normal ? Je ne me souviens plus avoir déjà eu les menus en français avant l'ouverture de session.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebB

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Quelle est la priorité des langues dans Préférences -> Contenu -> Choix de la langue préférée pour l’affichage des pages 

 

Impec, je suis passé de fr/fr-fr/en-us/en

à fr-fr/fr/en-us/en

et ca fonctionne.

Je comprends pas pourquoi passer fr-fr en 1er fonctionne mais bon, ça me pique moins les yeux.

----------

## sebB

Suis tombé par hasard sur "demerge".

Lien du forum qui en parle https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-552712.html

Certains l'utilisent?

Certe ça ne remplace pas une sauvegarde mais ca permet de faire quelques tests en toute tranquilité.

----------

## Biloute

J'utilise actuellement xorg avec les drivers evdev et synaptics mais il y a maintenant libinput

Est-ce que vous êtes passé à libinput? Quels sont vos avis sur cette nouveauté?

----------

## Tanki

salut!

j'ai testé libinput et franchement j'ai pas super aimé

après je suis sur un trackpad et du coup j'utilise beaucoup l'option coasting (qui fait continuer le scrolling une fois que les doigts ne touchent plus le pad) et le coasting n'est pas supporté par libinput

et d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est les toolkits qui gèrent ça directement (gtk3 le fait, mais pas gtk2, le reste je sais pas j'utilise pas)

aussi je trouve libinput un peu plus sensible voire trop sensible

sinon si t'as un mulot standard ça devrait pas changer grand chose...

----------

## xaviermiller

Après des années de résistance, j'ai installé *kit (policykit, consolekit, udisks, upower), pour que mon XFCE aie enfin le bouton "arrêter" activé.

Bien mal m'en prit : après 2 mois, consolekit me crashe à la figure quand je rabats le couvercle de mon portable.

Décidément, ces potteries de surcouches sont vraiment... inutiles   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Lennart Poettering, le bouc émissaire. De ce que je sais, il n'a développé aucun de ces logiciels. En fait il a même remplacé ConsoleKit par logind (dans systemd). C'est à David Zeuthen que tu devrais en vouloir.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as raison : c'est contre les  surcouches de freedesktop.org que je devrais me plaindre (hal, *kit, ...)  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est pas faux, certaines personnes hautement visibles/vocales n'ont pas le monopole du cacaware  :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

entre qt 5.7.0_alpha,  les overlays, les paquets qui disparaissent , ...  1 semaine pour reussir a faire un update complet  :cry: 

```
genlop -l --date 20161116   | wc -l

810

```

----------

## Biloute

J'ai acheté le clavier Microsoft all in one

C'est un bon clavier mais ils ont eu la très mauvaise idée de ne pas mettre la touche "insert"

Impossible donc de faire un shift +insert dans un terminal    :Sad:   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## k-root

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/27/linux_on_windows_10_creators_update/

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish

----------

## Oupsman

Ok, après avoir joué quelques heures avec une Ubuntu 16.04 qui se trouve être installée sur mon serveur dédié personnel, j'en arrive à l'avis que Systemd permet d'éviter la sclérose intellectuelle consécutive aux automatismes.

En fait, depuis que je fais de l'Unix, j'ai toujours appris à modifier le fichier /etc/security/limits.conf pour augmenter les limites des utilisateurs. 

Voulant augmenter le nombre de tables simultanées que peut ouvrir MySQL sur mon dédié, j'ai donc modifié le fichier limits.conf et ... rien

Un reboot plus tard, toujours rien.

La solution, loin d'être évidente, est de modifier le fichier /etc/systemd/system.conf pour ajouter la ligne 

```

DefaultLimitNOFILE=65536

```

Après redémarrage du démon MySQL, la limite est donc bien appliquée. 

C'est quand même grandiose cette histoire. Bien sûr, si je met une limite à 4096 dans limits.conf, systemd va donc limiter le nombre de fichiers ouverts à 4096, même si on met un defaut à 65536 dans son fichier de configuration. 

Il y'a forcément une raison logique à ce paramètre en double, mais j'avoue qu'elle m'échappe ... 

Enfin bon, au moins ça été un challenge intéressant, autant que de devoir réécrire mes scripts d'init   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Vu comme çà... 

"systemd vous aide à lutter contre l'ennui" -> c'est imparable, et du coup ça explique tout en effet   :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

PulseAudio, angry users everywhere : http://web.ncf.ca/fn352/ubuntu3.html#09Mar17

 *Quote:*   

> There is nothing in the release notes for Firefox 52 about the dropping of ALSA audio.

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que media-sound/apulse apporte une solution?

----------

## Syl20

Il semblerait que non : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613370

Cela dit, ALSA semble réactivé lors de la compilation, lorsque pulseaudio ne l'est pas. Je teste la mise à jour ce soir.

Si ça marche, on peut espérer un répit tant que la version 52 restera maintenue. Par "chance", c'est une ESR. Quelle bonne idée, vraiment, de passer ce genre de changement en prod sur une version ESR, cela dit...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si les devs de Mozilla persistent dans ce choix controversé, ça va me laisser un peu de temps pour trouver un successeur à Firefox... Peut-être Waterfox ? Palemoon est basé sur une version trop ancienne à mon goût.

----------

## xaviermiller

ALSA a été réactivé, dans la révision -r1, et j'arrive à entendre des vidéos sur Youtube.  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> Si les devs de Mozilla persistent dans ce choix controversé, ça va me laisser un peu de temps pour trouver un successeur à Firefox... Peut-être Waterfox ? Palemoon est basé sur une version trop ancienne à mon goût.

 

Aaah, la triste et lente glissade du renard agile vers l'étang bourbeux du bloat...

Sachant qu'ils se font précisément bouffer des parts de marché par Chrome/Chromium pour les mêmes raisons qu'ils ont grignoté leurs parts sur celle d'IE à l'origine, c'est plutôt ironique.

Et çà sans parler des dépendances à Rust qui vont faire super mal aux distributions binaires (un cauchemar pour les mainteneurs des paquets Firefox qui vont sûrement devoir se rabattre sur les éditions ESR).

Si vous avez testé des alternatives, n'hésitez pas à faire part de vos retours d'expérience.  :Wink: 

----------

## Syl20

J'ai mis à jour Firefox hier soir, et la réactivation d'ALSA fonctionne bien, en effet. A priori, ça devrait encore être le cas jusqu'à la version 54, mais je vais m'empresser de repasser en version stable dès que la 52 le sera.

Je me rends compte que je me suis rendu fortement dépendant de Firefox, mine de rien. Il y a certes les habitudes, les petits paramétrages qu'on finit par connaître par cœur, mais aussi les extensions qui deviennent vite indispensables, et le serveur Sync personnel, que j'aimerais ne pas avoir à remplacer.

----------

## Syl20

J'ai craqué, j'ai honte. J'ai installé pulse-idiot sur ma station multimédia. Et le pire, c'est que ça a résolu tous les problèmes que je traînais depuis plusieurs années à cause de ma carte son (une Creative X-fi 5.1 USB, particulièrement mal gérée par ALSA, et encore plus par OSS).

J'ai entre autres un énôôrme problème de saccades lors de la lecture de videos sous Firefox, avec le plugin ALSA dmix activé. Après plusieurs mois de recherches, la seule solution potable que j'avais trouvée était... de ne pas utiliser dmix. Donc, pas de multiplexeur, et donc, pas d'utilisation simultanée de la carte son par plusieurs sources. Jusqu'à la version 52 de Firefox, ça ne me posait pas trop de problèmes, tant que j'utilisais toujours le même onglet pour lire des vidéos. Si je fermais l'onglet "qui avait le son", il fallait attendre quelques secondes pour pouvoir lire à nouveau une vidéo, le temps que la carte son soit libérée. Chiant, mais tolérable.

Sauf que, depuis la version 52 "réalsaïfiée", le problème d'absence de son, il se pose même en restant dans le même onglet. Une vidéo OK, cinq à dix secondes à poireauter, lancement de la vidéo suivante (parfois plusieurs fois, si je ne suis pas assez patient), et re-poireau... Ça m'a gonflé. Je suis faible.  :Embarassed: 

Quand j'aurai un peu de temps, je testerai la solution apulse (dans l'bus), pour voir si je peux faire la même chose, sans pulseaudio, mais avec un multiplexeur.

----------

## k-root

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

>  J'ai installé pulse-idiot sur ma station multimédia. Et le pire, c'est que ça a résolu tous les problèmes que je traînais depuis plusieurs années à cause de ma carte son 

 

...only fools never change their minds.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, voilà, ça va être la 4e machine sur laquelle ma Gentoo "Desktop" va résider. OK ok, il y a eu le passage en 64bits à la 2e bécane, donc techniquement il y a eu réinstallation... Mais quand même, sacré chemin parcouru depuis l'Athlon XP  :Smile: 

Le CFLAGS -march générique est en place, le noyau générique idem... Cette nuit, un bon gros coup de "emerge -e world", et demain si tout va bien, un autre coup d'emerge massif avec les CFLAGS qui vont bien pour le Ryzen 7 ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

Aaaah, un week-end qui commence bien: après quelques saines lectures (gros rattrapage de quelques années sur l'UEFI), les plaisirs simple d'un noyau qui boot direct sans bootloader. Snif, c'est beau....

C'est là qu'on voit la qualité de la doc Gentoo.

PS: 16 pingouins en haut de l'écran au boot, ça fiche une peu les jetons au début. Pis c'est limite moche du coup ^^

----------

## k-root

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *Syl20 wrote:*    J'ai installé pulse-idiot sur ma station multimédia. Et le pire, c'est que ça a résolu tous les problèmes que je traînais depuis plusieurs années à cause de ma carte son  
> 
> ...only fools never change their minds.

 

en ce moment c'est emacs + Win10 ..  comme quoi faut pas se moquer  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Un petit lien : https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8346728

Cela m'a permis d'activer dans vim :

```

set termguicolors

```

Paramètre que je ne connaissais pas.

----------

## Mr. T.

Une question banale : un environnement Gentoo dispose t'il d'un numéro de version ? Je suppose que les attributs de l'environnement sont suffisants pour le caractériser.

En d'autres termes, les versions des logiciels fondamentaux qui constituent l'environnement permettent de le caractériser.

```
magellan $ python

>>> import platform                            # Deprecated since version 3.5, will be removed in version 3.7.

>>> platform.linux_distribution()

('Gentoo Base System', '2.3', '')

>>> quit()

magellan $ 
```

P.S: J'ai lu dans des anciens fil de discussion que Gentoo avait une numérotation.

helecho.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Gentoo n'a pas de numéro de version. Les numéros de version dont tu parles sont peut-être les noms des profils, qui ne signifient en rien un numéro de version.

Comment pourrait-on déterminer une version ? Chacun a un choix de paquets différents, de noyaux différents, de libc différents, de gestionnaire de paquets différents...

PS: ce numéro de version est mentionné dans /etc/os-release et n'a aucun sens  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. T.

O.K : merci d'avoir confirmé ! Cette information est utile car je recherche des repères pour appréhender l'évolution de Gentoo.

Édition : Il semblerait qu'il s'agissait des versions des média d'installation : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:RelEng

Édition 2 :

 *crevette wrote:*   

> La gentoo evolue seulement par les modification apportés a la base (emerge, portage, systeme de démarrage,...) ou avec les nouvelles ISO d'installation proposé, pour rendre l'installation plus facile, et qui suivent les modifications de la base du système.
> 
>  donc en ce qui concerne la 1.4, rien de neuf, excepté des petit changment apporté a portage; C'est juste le cd d'install qui achangé.

 

helecho.

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, c'est aussi lié à une version majeure du CD d'installation... mais qui en soi ne veut rien dire, peu de monde utilise ces supports d'installation :p

sinon, une version de l'histoire de la fondation Gentoo: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Foundation:Gentoo_History

----------

## Mr. T.

J'ai lu quelques fils de discussion à propos de la fondation mais c'étaient des lectures superficielles.

Toutefois, j'ai fais quelques constatations :

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs actifs sur le forum sont inscrits avant 2009 : appréciation subjective basée sur un classement numérique (nombre de posts).

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs du forum n'ont jamais contribués ou peu significativement : ~ 150 000 inscrits et - 10 000 opérationnels (estimation vraiment subjective).

Des utilisateurs investis (bcp de posts) ont arrêtés leur contribution en 2007 : je pense qu'ils ont abandonné Gentoo à cause de prises de position (e.g. création de Funtoo).

Édition : Ces constations sont subjectives car je n'ai pas effectué d'analyse numérique (statistique). Ces constatations peuvent être biaisées à cause de ma perception.

N.B : Les évolutions peuvent être surprenantes ! À une époque, la tranche d'âge majoritaire des utilisateurs était comprise entre 15 et 25 ans.   :Surprised: 

Aujourd'hui, la tranche d'âge majoritaire commence probablement à 35 ans.

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a aussi un autre facteur : le medium "forum" devient désuet, au profit des réseaux sociaux. La fréquentation des forums en général semble baisser, je le constate dans d'autres domaines.

----------

## Mr. T.

L'Afnor veut élaborer un nouveau type de clavier français ! Le ministère français de la Culture Française intervient en 2015 !!!

Le service après-vente du constructeur de mon ordi. portable a refusé de me fournir un clavier QWERTY (offre indisponible) !   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Une belle faille de sécurité dans systemd : 

https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237

La réponse du développeur est exceptionnelle ... 

En clair, je ne devrais pas avoir le droit de créer un utilisateur avec ce nom là, c'est interdit. Ben mon pote, il semblerait que les outils de création d'utilisateurs ne soient pas au courant :

```

root@mineos:~# useradd 0day

root@mineos:~# su - 0day

No directory, logging in with HOME=/

$ id

uid=1005(0day) gid=1005(0day) groups=1005(0day)

$

```

(test réalisé sur une machine isolée du réseau, on sait jamais)

Systemd ne permet pas d'utiliser des noms d'utilisateurs interdits (il semble juste que useradd ne soit pas au courant, c'est un peu balot). C'est bien. Sauf que systemd fait tourner les services en root, merci pour la sécurité ... 

En tout état de cause, faites gaffe à ce que vous faites. Systemd ne le fera pas à votre place.

----------

## Mr. T.

Oupsman, il ne s'agit pas d'un bogue. En effet, le processus de vérification de la configuration est conforme à leur attente : 

Un identifiant invalide est ignoré ;

une configuration invalide sera rejetée.

En d'autre termes, seul un service conforme (authentique) est autorisé par systemd.

 *Poettering wrote:*   

> In systemd we generally follow the rule that when we encounter a unit setting that does not validate syntax-wise we'll log about it and ignore it, for compat reasons. 

 

 *Poettering wrote:*   

> systemd will validate all configuration data you drop at it, making it hard to generate invalid configuration.

 

En pratique, la vulnérabilité potentielle serait liée au service exécuté et non pas à l'analyse du fichier de configuration.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Oupsman, il ne s'agit pas d'un bogue.

 

En effet, ce n'est pas un bug, c'est juste une aberration de conception (de systemd). 

Si j'ai bien compris la logique: plutôt que de refuser de lancer le service avec une erreur dans la configuration, il est démarré avec une configuration partielle donc potentiellement dangereuse (là c'est un user, mais imaginons un démon qui dans le cas de configuration partielle corromprait ou viderait ses données?).

Cela fait partie des innombrables choix de conception (...) que ces gens là font à la place des autres gens qui vont devoir utiliser leur solution, comme de décider que les DNS google sont à utiliser par défaut si t'en as pas mis (m'en suis toujours pas remis, de celle là...  :Very Happy: ).

 *Quote:*   

> The real bug is that invalid User= directives are skipped rather than rejecting the whole unit. That's actually a lot worse, as it means that a typo in a username leads to stuff running as root. 
> 
> Part of this behavior is actually documented in systemd.unit(5): 
> 
> "Unit files may contain additional options on top of those listed here. If systemd encounters an unknown option, it will write a warning log message but continue loading the unit."

 

----------

## Oupsman

Un mauvais nom d'utilisateur fait planter le service (et heureusement). 

Mais écrire Userr= au lieu de User= fait tourner le service en tant que root, en raison de "compatibilité" entre distributions. What the ... heck dirons nous. 

Il s'agit bien ici d'une vulnérabilité, qui, pire que tout, n'est même pas liée à un bug mais au design. Si le nom de l'utilisateur n'est pas conforme aux règles de syntaxe (mollement appliquées par les distibutions), alors le service tourne en root. 

Et certains trouvent ça normal. 

A voir si cette vulnérabilité sera patchée, ou pas.

----------

## Mr. T.

 *Ouspman wrote:*   

> Mais écrire Userr= au lieu de User= fait tourner le service en tant que root, en raison de "compatibilité" entre distributions.

 

Cette instruction sera vraisemblablement rejettée par systemd ; malheureusement, je ne peux pas vérifier car je n'utilise pas systemd.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il s'agit bien ici d'une vulnérabilité, qui, pire que tout, n'est même pas liée à un bug mais au design.

 

Il faudrait connaître la conception pour déterminer s'il s'agit d'une vulnérabilité potentielle. Je n'ai pas réussi à appréhender la réponse dans les affirmations de L. Poettering.

Toutefois, je ne connais pas systemd.

----------

## Oupsman

Démonstration : 

```

root@xxxxxxxx:~# cat /usr/lib/systemd/system/factorio.service

[Unit]

Description=Factorio Server

[Service]

Type=simple

Userr=factorio

ExecStart=/opt/factorio/bin/x64/factorio --start-server /opt/factorio/OUPSFACTORY.zip

root@xxxxxx:~# systemctl status factorio

â factorio.service - Factorio Server

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/factorio.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)

   Active: inactive (dead)

Jul 03 08:19:29 xxxx systemd[1]: [/usr/lib/systemd/system/factorio.service:6] Unknown lvalue 'Userr' in section 'Service'

Jul 03 08:19:36 xxxx systemd[1]: [/usr/lib/systemd/system/factorio.service:6] Unknown lvalue 'Userr' in section 'Service'

root@xxxxxx:~# ps -ef | grep factorio

root     17273     1 16 08:19 ?        00:00:03 /opt/factorio/bin/x64/factorio --start-server /opt/factorio/OUPSFACTORY.zip

```

La sécurité selon Lennart Poettering. C'est pas un bug, c'est une fonctionnalité. J'hésite entre rire et pleurer.

----------

## Mr. T.

```
root@xxxxxx:~# systemctl status factorio

    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/factorio.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)  

    Active: inactive (dead) 
```

Je pense que systemd a détruit le service (processus) ! dead  :Razz: 

```
root@xxxxxx:~# ps -ef | grep factorio

root     17273     1 16 08:19 ?        00:00:03 /opt/factorio/bin/x64/factorio --start-server /opt/factorio/OUPSFACTORY.zip
```

Toutefois, je n'ai pas appréhendé le résultat de la commande ps.

----------

## Oupsman

la commande de restart n'apparait pas dans ma trace effectivement ... 

Le ps indique que le processus factorio fonctionne en tant que l'utilisateur root ...

----------

## k-root

 *https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237 wrote:*   

>  there's 2 bugs - one is that it is still running as root and the other is that it doesn't support usernames starting with numbers.

 

http://i.imgur.com/6sJfdqM.jpg

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> La sécurité selon Lennart Poettering. C'est pas un bug, c'est une fonctionnalité. J'hésite entre rire et pleurer.

 

Un petit follow-up.

A priori, il n'y a pas que nous que ça a fait rire: Systemd wins top gong for 'lamest vendor' in Pwnie security awards

----------

## Mr. T.

Je souhaiterais disposer d'un installateur Gentoo : mon but est d'automatiser l'installation. En effet, il est fastidieux d'adapter (ou de changer) souvent les caractéristiques de son système.

Brièvement, j'élaborerais un installateur soit en le concevant ou en adaptant un installateur existant.

Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà utilisé un installateur Gentoo ?

Références

Calamares Manjaro-Architect AutresScripts bash (+ fichiers de configuration) Logiciel(s) codé(s) en C/C++ et/ou Python

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Il y a déjà eu une tentative d'installateur officiel Gentoo, et le projet a été abandonné.

Bonne chance !  :Wink: 

Tentative abandonnée

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Installer/Old

Nouvelle tentative

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Installer

----------

## Mr. T.

Bonsoir !

J'ai eu connaissance de ce projet l'année dernière. Il me semble judicieux d'élaborer un installateur en mode texte pour simplifier le développement.

Autrement, l'interface graphique de l'installateur Gentoo permettrait éventuellement de présenter un système Gentoo. 

En principe, l'utilisateur appréhende le déroulement de l'installation et adapte l'installateur si nécessaire (en le configurant). 

J'avais déjà considéré les programmes sources stager  et stage7 (anciennement quickstart). Subjectivement, stager me semblait abstrait.

N.B : Il faudrait que je teste les différentes approches.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:RelEng_GRS

P.S : Merci Xavier !

----------

## bdouxx

salut

Avant de déclarer un bug sur systemd, j'aimerai juste savoir si d'autre personnes sont dans mon cas.

Dans le but de résoudre un problème réseau, j'ai modifié des fichiers de conf et mit en ~amd64 certains paquets. A défaut de résoudre mes problème, je ne peux plus que démarrer qu'en single-user car le démarrage normal freeze et j'en suis donc a analyser les traces de systemd.

mais quand je lance la commande 

```
journalctl -x -b -1
```

j'ai dans mes log des truc dans le genre:

```

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-remount-fs.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat RESULT.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-random-seed.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat RESULT.

-- L'unité (unit) jenkins.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat RESULT.
```

il y a donc un problème lors du remplacement des variable dans le fichier d'internalionalisation /usr/lib/systemd/catalog/systemd.fr.catalog

Savez vous d'où cela peut il venir?

faut  il mieux déclarer un bug chez gentoo ou chez systemd?

```

* sys-apps/systemd

     Available versions:  233-r4(0/2) (~)234-r4(0/2) (~)235(0/2) **9999(0/2)

     IUSE (all versions): acl apparmor audit build cryptsetup curl doc elfutils +gcrypt gnuefi http idn importd +kmod libidn2 +lz4 lzma nat pam policykit qrcode +seccomp selinux ssl sysv-utils test vanilla xkb ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"

     Installed versions:  Version:   235

                          Date:      22:58:15 13/10/2017

                          USE:       acl gcrypt kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl -apparmor -audit -build -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -libidn2 -lzma -nat -qrcode -selinux -sysv-utils -test -vanilla -xkb ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32"

                          DEPEND:    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.30:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] sys-libs/libcap:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] !<sys-libs/glibc-2.16 sys-apps/acl:0/0= >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5:0/20=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] >=sys-apps/kmod-15:0/0= >=app-arch/lz4-0_p131:0/r131=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] virtual/pam:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] >=sys-libs/libseccomp-2.3.1:0/0= !<=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r9 !app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] app-arch/xz-utils:0 dev-util/gperf >=dev-util/intltool-0.50 >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.16 >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.11 virtual/pkgconfig app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.2 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.5 app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets dev-libs/libxslt:0 || ( ( dev-lang/python:3.6 dev-python/lxml[python_targets_python3_6(-),python_single_target_python3_6(+)] ) ( dev-lang/python:3.5 dev-python/lxml[python_targets_python3_5(-),python_single_target_python3_5(+)] ) ( dev-lang/python:3.4 dev-python/lxml[python_targets_python3_4(-),python_single_target_python3_4(+)] ) ) >=dev-util/meson-0.40.0 >=dev-util/ninja-1.7.2 virtual/pkgconfig virtual/pkgconfig

                          RDEPEND:   >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.30:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] sys-libs/libcap:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] !<sys-libs/glibc-2.16 sys-apps/acl:0/0= >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5:0/20=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] >=sys-apps/kmod-15:0/0= >=app-arch/lz4-0_p131:0/r131=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] virtual/pam:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] >=sys-libs/libseccomp-2.3.1:0/0= !<=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r9 !app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] >=sys-apps/baselayout-2.2 || ( sys-apps/util-linux[kill(-)] sys-process/procps[kill(+)] sys-apps/coreutils[kill(-)] ) !sys-auth/nss-myhostname !<sys-kernel/dracut-044 !sys-fs/eudev !sys-fs/udev

                          PDEPEND:   >=sys-apps/dbus-1.9.8[systemd] >=sys-apps/hwids-20150417[udev] >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-25 sys-auth/polkit sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration

                          EAPI:      6

                          (~)235(0/2)

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Find open bugs:      https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=sys-apps%2Fsystemd

     Description:         System and service manager for Linux

     License:             GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT public-domain

```

----------

## k-root

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> salut
> 
> Avant de déclarer un bug sur systemd, j'aimerai juste savoir si d'autre personnes sont dans mon cas.
> 
> Dans le but de résoudre un problème réseau, j'ai modifié des fichiers de conf et mit en ~amd64 certains paquets. A défaut de résoudre mes problème, je ne peux plus que démarrer qu'en single-user car le démarrage normal freeze et j'en suis donc a analyser les traces de systemd.
> ...

 

ni l'un ni l'autre ..  

livecd + chroot  et réparation  ..  ou direct en single user 

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep -a @world

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai modifié des fichiers de conf et mit en ~amd64 certains paquets. 
> 
> 

 

ce qui te donnes la direction ou il te faut chercher ..  :Smile: 

```

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-fsck-root.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-remount-fs.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-sysctl.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-random-seed.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-udev-trigger.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) local-fs-pre.target a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-udevd.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) sound.target a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-journal-flush.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) dev-sda2.device a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) dev-sda3.device a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) dev-sda3.swap a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) swap.target a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) tmp.mount a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat done.

-- L'unité (unit) systemd-fsck@dev-sda2.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le rés

```

----------

## bdouxx

salut

J'ai trouvé d'où venait mon problème de démarrage, c'est du à sddm en version 0.16, il y a des bug de déclaré coté sddm. En revenant en version 0.14 ça démarre correctement.

Par contre j'ai bien un problème dans mes logs de journalctl où mes variable sont en "RESULT" à la place de 'done'.

 *Quote:*   

> journalctl -x -b|grep résultat
> 
> -- L'unité (unit) tmp.mount a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat RESULT.
> 
> -- L'unité (unit) systemd-fsck-root.service a terminé son démarrage, avec le résultat RESULT.
> ...

 

----------

## Mr. T.

Un magazin m'a vendu un adapteur USB WiFi prévu pour un PC afin d'établir une connexion réseau pour un RPi. On aperçoit l'inscription PCUSB à travers l'enveloppe contenant le CD-ROM.

J'ai pensé qu'il s'agissait d'une référence à une marque. Quelle crédulité !

Le code source du pilote Linux est fourni, c'est formidable, mais la dernière mise-à-jour est datée en 2011. Actuellement, le site web du fournisseur fournit un pilote uniquement pour

les systèmes MS Windows et Mac OS. La documentation livrée avec le CD-ROM indique qu'on peut porter le pilote Linux sur d'autres plateformes matérielles (comme ARM).

Le magazin croyait probablement que j'aurais modifié le Makefile pour activer les fonctionnalités de l'adaptateur sur le RPi.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr. T.

Une période transitoire d'environ 557 jours ! Waouh !

 *ulm (Thu, 28 Dec 2017) wrote:*   

> The plan is to remove LINGUAS from USE_EXPAND in one week from now.

 

 *ulm (2016-06-19) wrote:*   

> After a transition time for packages to be converted, the LINGUAS environment variable will maintain the standard gettext behaviour and will work as expected with all package managers.

 

helecho.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, et ?

----------

## Mr. T.

Une période transitoire n'est pas sensée durer aussi longtemps. Cette information est saugrenue.

Je vais arrêter mes reproches.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Une période transitoire n'est pas sensée durer aussi longtemps. Cette information est saugrenue.

 

Houuuu, bien joué.

Bon, nouveau tour. Le prochain mot à placer est: superfétatoire. 

Vous avez 24h.

PS: La prochaine fois je retire 1/2 point par faute d'orthographe, vous êtes prévenus.

---

Sinon, plus sérieusement, quelle sera la durée officielle d'une période en 2018? A grosse maille? Par rapport à celles de 2016?   :Smile: 

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, nouveau tour. Le prochain mot à placer est: superfétatoire.

 

En lisant à la va vite j'ai un l qui à replacé un t.

Finalement j'ai rien à dire.

----------

## Mr. T.

Ce n'est pas l'emplacement idéal mais je vais au plus simple. Je n'arrive pas à appréhender le sens d'une phrase.

 *Quote:*   

> Le paquet bloqué peut être désinstallé après l'installation du paquet le bloquant.
> 
> The package blocked by a soft blocker can be uninstalled after installing the package blocking it. 

 

Quel signification donner à cette phrase ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, mais il arrive quelque fois qu'emerge se trouve confronté à cette situation :

 - un paquet virtual/foo qui dépend de app-misc/foo1 ou de app-misc/foo2

 - app-misc/foo1 bloque app-misc/foo2 et inversement

 - sur ton système, virtual/foo et app-misc/foo1 sont installés

 - lors d'une mise à jour, app-misc/foo2 apparait dans le calcul des dépendances

 - emerge va alors t'afficher quelque chose du genre :

```

[N] app-misc/foo2

[b] app-misc/foo1

[uninstall] app-misc/foo1

```

app-misc/foo2 va être installé, et le blocage  par rapport à app-misc/foo1 (qui apparait en bleu marine) va être automatiquement résolu en désinstallant app-misc/foo1 après l'installation de app-misc/foo2.

----------

## Mr. T.

netfab, j'ai saisis ton explication. Toutefois, il semble que la déclaration présentée soit incorrecte.

Le paquet bloqué (app-misc/foo2) peut être désinstallé après l'installation du paquet qui le  bloque (app-misc/foo1).

Voilà une incohérence.

----------

## netfab

Non. Dans mon exemple, le paquet bloqué est app-misc/foo1. Et le paquet bloquant app-misc/foo2.

----------

## Mr. T.

netfab, l'explication est cohérente toutefois la proposition présentée est incohérente au niveau du language.

Le blocage concerne l'installation d'un paquet sur le système.

Le système accepte-t'il d'installer le paquet app-misc/foo1 ? Oui, le paquet est déjà installé.

Le système accepte-t'il d'installer le paquet app-misc/foo2 ? Non, le paquet est bloqué.

----------

## netfab

 *helecho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le système accepte-t'il d'installer le paquet app-misc/foo1 ? Oui, le paquet est déjà installé.
> 
> Le système accepte-t'il d'installer le paquet app-misc/foo2 ? Non, le paquet est bloqué.

 

Pas du tout. Relis mon exemple.

app-misc/foo2 va être installé et app-misc/foo1 désinstallé.

Dans man emerge :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --pretend (-p)
> 
>               Instead of actually performing the merge, simply display what *would* have been installed if  --pretend  weren't
> ...

 

----------

## Mr. T.

Je suis partiellement d'accord. En effet, certaines indications peuvent être interprétés différement à cause de la perpective considérée.

 *Quote:*   

> Soft blockers are usually used to solve file collisions between packages and are meaningful only in RDEPEND.

 

Dans le manuel, on interprète l'indicateur b par rapport à l'installation d'un ensemble de paquets : on sait qu'il y eu un blocage.

Dans la proposition, on interprète le blocage par rapport à deux paquets : on sait que ces deux paquets sont incompatibles.

----------

## Mr. T.

netfab, j'ai pris conscience que l'extrait présenté était trop court pour analyser la phrase correctement.

 *Quote:*   

> When two packages (package slots, versions) can not be installed simultaneously, blockers can be used to expose such a conflict to the package manager.
> 
> The following description applies to all EAPIs starting with EAPI 2.
> 
> There are two kinds of blockers: soft blockers and hard blockers.
> ...

 

helecho.

----------

## Mr. T.

Prenons un exemple fictif.

```
# app-misc/bar

[...]

RDEPENDS="...

!app-misc/foo"

[...]
```

app-misc/bar va désinstaller app-misc/foo ou le bloquer si il n'est pas installé.

----------

## netfab

 *helecho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans le manuel, on interprète l'indicateur b par rapport à l'installation d'un ensemble de paquets : on sait qu'il y eu un blocage.
> 
> 

 

Désolé, je ne comprends pas ce que tu cherches à dire, et d'où tu sors cette affirmation.

L'exemple que tu donnes ci-dessus n'est pas très parlant. Je ne vois pas ce que l'on pourrait en conclure.

Je vais te donner ci-dessous un exemple concret et réel venant de mon propre système.

Sur mon système :

 - virtual/mta:1 est installé

 - mail-mta/nullmailer est installé, la dépendance virtuelle ci-dessus est donc résolue

Si j'effectue :

```

$ emerge -pv virtual/mta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/mta-1::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

emerge me confirme bien que virtual/mta est déjà installé, et m'indique en même temps qu'aucune autre dépendance n'est necessaire.

En revanche, si je fais :

```

$ emerge -pv ssmtp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-mail/mailbase-1.1::gentoo  USE="pam" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r3::gentoo  USE="gnutls ipv6 mta ssl -libressl" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] mail-mta/nullmailer-2.0-r1::gentoo  USE="ssl" 

[blocks b      ] mail-mta/ssmtp ("mail-mta/ssmtp" is blocking mail-mta/nullmailer-2.0-r1)

[blocks b      ] mail-mta/nullmailer ("mail-mta/nullmailer" is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r3)

Total: 2 packages (2 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 2 blocks

```

Je demande à emerge d'installer explicitement (mais si c'était implicite, çà serait la même chose) mail-mta/ssmtp, qui entre donc en conflit avec mail-mta/nullmailer.

Étant donné que ssmtp est inclus dans l'arbre de dépendances, emerge m'indique qu'il va désinstaller nullmailer en me précisant les blocages mutuels.

----------

## Mr. T.

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Prenons un exemple fictif.
> 
> ```
> # app-misc/bar
> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> A soft blocker is defined using the following syntax: 
> 
> RDEPEND="!app-misc/foo" 
> 
> The package manager will try to resolve this conflict automatically. The package blocked by a soft blocker can be uninstalled after installing the package blocking it.

 

Le "soft blocker" est "!app-misc/foo". Quel est le paquet bloqué par le "soft blocker" ? C'est app-misc/bar.

app-misc/bar bloqué par app-misc/foo peut-être désinstallé après avoir installé app-misc/foo. 

Ton exemple confirme que le "soft blocker" est défini par rapport au paquet dont on requiert l'installation.

----------

## netfab

Maintenant que tu le dis, il y a une chose que je viens de remarquer : après avoir relu avec attention le

message original, puis, la citation, et, puisqu'actuellement, il semblerait que l'activité ludique soit de

jouer sur les mots, et, finalement, ne pouvant laisser passer une approximation aussi grossière,

je m'octroie le droit d'humblement rectifier cette dernière :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-misc/bar va désinstaller app-misc/foo ou le bloquer
> 
> 

 

Totalement faux. En aucun cas un paquet quelconque n'a le pouvoir d'effectuer de telles actions.

C'est le package-manager qui se charge de désinstaller ou de bloquer les paquets.

Blague à part, la phrase originale par laquelle tu as commencé cette discussion :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The package blocked by a soft blocker can be uninstalled after installing the package blocking it.
> 
> 

 

Je t'accorde que la clarté de cette phrase n'est pas son meilleur atout.

Il y a plusieurs interprétations, et, ne t'en déplaise, l'une d'elle est parfaitement valide.

Tout est une question de contexte. C'est l'interprétation que tu choisis d'utiliser qui est fausse.

Ta dernière réponse ci-dessus est vraie dans ce contexte. Mais, dans tes premières réponses, tu effectues des

affirmations erronées en dérivant.

a+

----------

## Mr. T.

Mon interprétation est acceptable et valide, en tout cas, sauf jusqu'à preuve du contraire. 

J'ai manqué de rigueur mais il s'agissait évidemment du gestionnaire de paquet qui effectuait la désinstallation.

Enfin, la syntaxe de la phrase étudiée révèle une signification incohérente (édition : "la clarté de cette phrase n'est pas son meilleur atout."   :Razz:  ). 

Ton évaluation en revanche est partiellement correcte.

----------

## sebB

Sinon t'as un blog ou un truc comme çà ou on peu te suivre?

----------

## Mr. T.

Non, je n'ai pas de blogue et je préférais augmenter ou remanier la documentation disponible.

----------

## El_Goretto

Çà doit donner un truc assez extraordinaire, une documentation technique dont le curseur oscille entre (au pire) le vrai jusqu'à preuve du contraire et le partiellement correct (dans le meilleur des cas).

Peut être est-ce ce qu'il faut pour décider les plus têtus d'entre nous à se mettre véritablement à l'anglais, qui sait, et ainsi accomplir une mission de salut public dont rêverait l'éducation nationale?

----------

## Mr. T.

El_Goretto, j'ai exposé mon raisonnement mais je t'en pries expose le tien.

----------

## k-root

 *helecho wrote:*   

> El_Goretto, j'ai exposé mon raisonnement mais je t'en pries expose le tien.

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shitposting

----------

## k-root

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> les erreurs de segmentation c'est pas mon truc.

 

 :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## El_Goretto

Juste une petite news qui à pu échapper à certains (merci à la communauté IRC Gentoo FR pour le relais): le passage de la v3.5 à la v3.6 de python par défaut qui a été déclenchée le 22 juin 2018 (cf eselect news) a vu un retro-pédélage le 23. Pas beaucoup d'informations, rien de visible sur Planet Gentoo, et sur le forum anglophone, je n'ai trouvé que çà, ce qui est léger.

Voilà voilà.

----------

## sebB

Entre la stabilisation de gcc et python3.6 je viens de me farcir 2 compils de libreoffice coup sur coup...

Perso je reste avec python 3.6 et ne fais plus de sync.

Sur le bugtracker ca devient du n'importe quoi. Un stabilise, l'autre stoppe et revient en arrière.

On va gentiment attendre que tout ce calme.

----------

## sebB

Sinon les bureaux gtk c'est fini sous gentoo?

Rien ne bouge sur le bugtracker pour gnome et mate.

C'est compliqué d'attirer du monde avec un mate 1.12 et un gnome 3.24.

----------

## Biloute

Eh beh. En avril 2018 j'ai dépassé les 10 ans sur gentoo.   :Razz: 

De mémoire le premier kernel que j'avais utilisé était le gentoo-sources-2.6.25 qui pesait moins de 2Mo après la compilation. Je m'en souviens bien parce que avant de réussir à le booter j'avais subit une petite 20aines de kernel panic.

Maintenant le 4.14 fait 5.2Mo   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est curieux car le 4.13 faisait 4,3Mo. 0,9Mo en plus alors que je n'ai pratiquement rien ajouter à la config.

Est-ce que vous avez remarqué chez vous cette augmentation?

Pendant tous ce temps, je n'ai utilisé que 3 PC portables. Le premier était un HP en pentium M puis un lenovo x60s en core2 et maintenant un acer en celeron 877.

----------

## gglaboussole

Même constat et a priori c'est exponentiel :

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxNDg  (même si ça date un peu...)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Même constat et a priori c'est exponentiel :
> 
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxNDg  (même si ça date un peu...)

 

[edit: ce qui suit est faux] Ça en plus, c'était avant que systemd ne devienne plus gros que le noyau. [edit: oui c'est faux]

Imagine que maintenant ils décident de se tirer la bourre pour savoir qui a la plus grosse...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ça en plus, c'était avant que systemd ne devienne plus gros que le noyau.

 

Je doute que tu trouve une métrique où cette assertion serait vraie.  En prenant le nombre de lignes de code, Linux est quarante fois plus gros que systemd :

```
$ sloccount systemd-241/

(...)

Total Physical Source Lines of Code (SLOC)                = 440,792

(...)

$ sloccount linux-5.0

(...)

Total Physical Source Lines of Code (SLOC)                = 17,504,795

(...)
```

----------

## El_Goretto

@Magic: tout à fait, un bel exemple de fils qui se touchent, et on est trop tôt dans la semaine pour laisser passer une ânerie pareil, merci pour la correction.

Le vieil âge aidant, j'ai du mélanger le troll de kerneld et le million de lignes franchi par systemd en 2017 (tous types de fichier confondus). C'est ça, ou alors j'ai encore oublié de prendre mes pilules.

----------

## PabOu

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Eh beh. En avril 2018 j'ai dépassé les 10 ans sur gentoo.  :P

 

Rooh, ça me fait 16 ans sur Gentoo...

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Quel âge a votre gentoo ?

Sur mon système principal, trouvé dans les logs d'emerge :

```

1341316296: Started emerge on: Jul 03, 2012 11:51:35

```

Système entièrement réinstallé à l'époque pour cause de changement complet de matériel.

Le matériel en question n'a pas bougé depuis, et c'est aussi la dernière fois

où j'ai installé gentoo sur un système « classique ».

Je me posais la question parce que d'ici peu, pour diverses raisons, je vais

probablement passer d'openrc à systemd (malgré la date, ce n'est pas une blague).

Je n'ai jamais encore essayé d'apprivoiser la bête. J'espère simplement que la

migration va bien se passer. Y'a t'il des personnes ici qui ne sont pas encore

passées à systemd, ou suis-je l'un des derniers dinosaures en voie d'extinction ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Y'a t'il des personnes ici qui ne sont pas encore
> 
> passées à systemd, ou suis-je l'un des derniers dinosaures en voie d'extinction ?

 

Copain Dino:   o/

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *netfab wrote:*   Y'a t'il des personnes ici qui ne sont pas encore
> 
> passées à systemd, ou suis-je l'un des derniers dinosaures en voie d'extinction ? 
> 
> Copain Dino:   o/

 

Et Shirley   :Laughing: 

----------

## Syl20

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  Y'a t'il des personnes ici qui ne sont pas encore
> 
> passées à systemd, ou suis-je l'un des derniers dinosaures en voie d'extinction ?

 

Rassure-toi, il y a toujours des résistants (dont je fais partie), qui, pour rien au monde, n'installeraient systemd sur leurs Gentoo chéries.

Je suis obligé de me coltiner le "truc" au boulot, sur diverses distribs, et ça me conforte dans l'idée de ne surtout pas migrer chez moi.  :Laughing: 

Il faudrait que je regarde, par curiosité, depuis combien de temps mes systèmes vivent. Les dernières réinstallations que j'ai faites ont été pour passer de 32 à 64 bits. Depuis, lorsque je remplace le matériel, je déplace les systèmes existants.

----------

## PabOu

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> Rassure-toi, il y a toujours des résistants (dont je fais partie), qui, pour rien au monde, n'installeraient systemd sur leurs Gentoo chéries.
> 
> Je suis obligé de me coltiner le "truc" au boulot, sur diverses distribs, et ça me conforte dans l'idée de ne surtout pas migrer chez moi. :lol: 

 

Vive la résistance ! Je partage ton expérience et tes impressions sur ce "truc" ;-)

Mais bon, je ne comprends pas la question de netfab, openRC reste actuellement le défaut sur Gentoo, non ? Pourquoi les gens voudraient-ils migrer (à part pour gnome) ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pareil pour moi, openrc et pas près de changer!

J'ai tenté une fois il y a pas longtemps de faire une install de gentoo "from scratch" avec le stage-3 systemd (mode mazo qui voulait faire des tests), j'ai jamais réussi à aller au bout!

----------

## xaviermiller

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *Syl20 wrote:*   Rassure-toi, il y a toujours des résistants (dont je fais partie), qui, pour rien au monde, n'installeraient systemd sur leurs Gentoo chéries.
> 
> Je suis obligé de me coltiner le "truc" au boulot, sur diverses distribs, et ça me conforte dans l'idée de ne surtout pas migrer chez moi.   
> 
> Vive la résistance ! Je partage ton expérience et tes impressions sur ce "truc" 
> ...

 

Gnome peut être installé sans systemd désormais  :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

.. un autre regard sur systemd : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_AIw9bGogo  :wink:

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour,

J'utilise systemd (enfin j'essai déjà de le paramétrer/installer correctement) et je comprends pas pourquoi vous semblez pas l'aimer. 

Perso je l'utilise car j'en ai prit l'habitude sur Debian, et donc j'en connais les commandes de bases, et il semble pouvoir rendre quelques services bien pratiques (je ne saurais en dire plus).

Pourquoi donc ?

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Perso, ni pour, ni contre, bien au contraire  :Wink: 

...ou comment se debrouiller pour donner son avis, meme quand on n'en a pas (ou que l'on considere qu'il ne vaut guere que pour soi)

++

Gi)

----------

## Skwal

Bon presque un an de galère sur Gentoo parce que je suis pas doué/patient/concentré/intelligent mais voilà la bête est quasiment prête !

Les gars de #gentoofr m'ont plus que largement aidé et supportés, franchement merci.

Et je suis convaincu d'y rester, d'y migrer mon serveur raspberry pi 4 dessus aussi, j'ai besoin d'un serveur fiable et legé, les tests effectués m'ont rassurés.  :Smile: 

Voilà, Gentoo faut pas y faire n'importe quoi, enfin si on peut mais faut réparer après, mais quel plaisir !

Et OpenRC... Moi qui aimait systemd j'ai appris à faire la différence et comprendre sa philosophie 'je te colle ce que je veux, ça marche, te plaint pas!" ben je savoure OpenRC.

Portage ? Ben ok j'ai mis plusieurs moi à 'apprendre à m'en servir, mais quelle puissance, surtout dans sa gestion des dépendances. Les personnes qui se plaignent de sa lenteur ben ils doivent pas se rendre compte des calculs qu'il doit faire.

Ok le système est galère car il faut y mettre le nez et configurer soit même, mais c'est pédagogique.

Je suis un galérien de base, c'est comme ça, mais au final je regrette pas d'être sur Gentoo.

Super boulot, merci !   :Mr. Green: Last edited by Skwal on Mon Jan 20, 2020 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitou

 *Quote:*   

> Super boulot, merci ! 

 

Super boulot, bravo !   :Very Happy: 

++

Gi)

----------

## Skwal

Découverte de dd, après presque un an de ré-installations...

Bon ben aujourd'hui est un grand jour pour moi, merci aux copains de #gentoofr !

J'ai découvert dd, l'outil qui permet de faire une image d'un disque dur / partition, qui est fort pratique.

J'ai voulu tester Manjaro, mais franchement perdre encore une fois ma Gentoo ne me ravissait pas...

Du coup en en parlant sur le chat fr on m'a suggéré deux programmes pour pouvoir faire une copie de mon disque dur principal: tar et dd.

Tar permet, en gros, de faire une archive de stage4 à partir de son disque dur, l'avantage est qu'il ne prend pas en compte l'espace vide de la partition, la contrepartie est qu'il faut bien faire attention à ce qu'on y met.

Je vous colle la commande qui découle de notre discution sur le chat, sait-on jamais, ça peut servir !

```
tar --xattrs -cpj --exclude='/sys/*' --exclude='/proc/*' --exclude='/tmp/*' --exclude='/var/tmp/*' --exclude='/dev/*' -f /mnt/stockage/copie_gentoo_23-01-2020.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo

```

L'autre c'est dd, il permet de faire une image du disque dur, ainsi il n'y a pas besoin de ré-écrire les partitions.

Il faut le faire à partir d'un livedvd ou un rescue cd, monter la partition cible et ensuite:

 *Quote:*   

> dd if=/dev/*partition-source of=/chemin/partition/montée/nom.iso && sync

 

Après avoir fait ceci j'ai pû installer Manjaro puis une fois que j'ai vu ce que je voulais voir (que j'y resterai pas) j'ai pû  remettre ma Gentoo.

Moi qui ai tendance à vouloir tester plein de trucs ça va me changer la vie !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Syl20

Félicitations, et bienvenue. Comme tu l'as découvert par ton expérience d'installation, la persévérance, ça paye.

Avec ces commandes magiques (mais aussi avec rsync), tu peux aussi déplacer ton système sur un nouveau disque, et même sur une nouvelle machine, sans avoir à tout réinstaller à chaque fois que tu changes de matos.

Personnellement, la dernière fois que j'ai été obligé de réinstaller des Gentoo chez moi, c'est pour migrer mes bécanes 32 bits en 64 bits...

Entre parenthèses, si tu aimes tester plein de trucs, tu peux aussi utiliser des machines virtuelles. Avec Virtualbox, par exemple.

----------

## SnowBear

Coucou les gens !

Ça faisait un bail que je n'étais pas passé par ici !

J'espère que tout le monde va bien ^^.

PS : Un jour j'aurais peut être la motivation suffisante pour revenir sur une Gentoo que j'ai pu tant chérir à l'époque !

----------

## Kalax

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Coucou les gens !
> 
> Ça faisait un bail que je n'étais pas passé par ici !
> 
> J'espère que tout le monde va bien ^^.
> ...

 

Salut à tous,

Bah c’est presque la même pour moi.

J’ai vu il y a quelques jours que je m’étais inscrit sur ce forum en 2011.

J’étais persuadé m’être inscrit il y a deux ans   :Shocked: 

Mon serveur est  en bonne voie sous Gentoo, là je finis de télécharger les sources pour faire les installations sur les postes de la maison (une fois que j’aurai fini de configurer distcc et ccache).

Bref je reviens sur Gentoo, normalement pour longtemps, maintenant que j’ai une idée très précise de ce je veux mais surtout de ce que je ne veux plus.

@+, vive Gentoo !

----------

## SnowBear

Zou…

Installation en cours !

```
➜  ~ neofetch

         -/oyddmdhs+:.                dbroqua@berlin

     -odNMMMMMMMMNNmhy+-`             --------------

   -yNMMMMMMMMMMMNNNmmdhy+-           OS: Gentoo/Linux x86_64

 `omMMMMMMMMMMMMNmdmmmmddhhy/`        Host: MS-7851 1.0

 omMMMMMMMMMMMNhhyyyohmdddhhhdo`      Kernel: 5.4.80-gentoo-r1

.ydMMMMMMMMMMdhs++so/smdddhhhhdm+`    Uptime: 6 hours, 41 mins

 oyhdmNMMMMMMMNdyooydmddddhhhhyhNd.   Packages: 433 (emerge)

  :oyhhdNNMMMMMMMNNNmmdddhhhhhyymMh   Shell: zsh 5.8

    .:+sydNMMMMMNNNmmmdddhhhhhhmMmy   Terminal: /dev/pts/2

       /mMMMMMMNNNmmmdddhhhhhmMNhs:   CPU: Intel i3-4130 (4) @ 3.400GHz

    `oNMMMMMMMNNNmmmddddhhdmMNhs+`    GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750

  `sNMMMMMMMMNNNmmmdddddmNMmhs/.      Memory: 373MiB / 15948MiB

 /NMMMMMMMMNNNNmmmdddmNMNdso:`

+MMMMMMMNNNNNmmmmdmNMNdso/-

yMMNNNNNNNmmmmmNNMmhs+/-`

/hMMNNNNNNNNMNdhs++/-`

`/ohdmmddhys+++/:.`

  `-//////:--.

```

Je commence à reprendre la main petit à petit ! ^^

----------

## SnowBear

Par contre j'avais oublié à quel point c'était long d’émerger dev-qt/qtwebengine   :Laughing: 

----------

## Biloute

Toujours là sous gentoo.

Mon PC a 10 ans avec la même gentoo.

Mais après tout ce temps, les mise à jour son devenues pénibles. Je n'ai même pas réussi à actualiser le profile.

Pour fêter cette anniversaire, je vais refaire une installation complete.

----------

## SnowBear

Refaire une install ou upgrader ta machine ?

De mon côté la station ainsi que le laptop sont passés sous Gentoo !

Ne me reste en Debian (debian pure, proxmox, armbian) que les serveurs.

Et je dois l'avouer… punaise que ça fait du bien de renouer avec Gentoo après plus de 10 ans d'absences !

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Rebienvenue sur Gentoo !

ccache est vraiment utile, surtout quand vous recompilez plusieurs fois les mêmes paquets.

Autrement on m'a parlé de binpkg mais j'ai déjà du mal avec le système de base alors je cherche pas plus loin pour le moment...

Amusez-vous bien ! :p

----------

## yuk159

Bonjours les gen(too_user)s ^^

Je faisais une mise à jour de mes Gentoo et je voulais revoir le forum, ça faisait un moment que je n'étais pas venu, salutation à tous ceux que je connaissais à l'époque où j'étais souvent dans le coins (si certains s'en souviennent) et une excellente journée/nuit (compil) à tous.

yuk

----------

## SnowBear

Salut yuk159 !

Bonne compilation à toi aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Yay, salut les vieux de la vieille!  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Salut tout le monde,

Je traîne encore sur IRC alors que ça doit faire environ 10 ans que je n'ai plus de Gentoo à la maison (pour diverses raisons). Suite à une petite conversation sur #gentoo-fr je me suis dit que j'allais faire un tour ici. Je vois que quelques dinosaures sont encore dans le coin  :Laughing: 

Bonne compilation à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

ha ! 

L'irc, faudrait que je pense à y retourner… c'est sur quel serveur maintenant ? libera ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> ha ! 
> 
> L'irc, faudrait que je pense à y retourner… c'est sur quel serveur maintenant ? libera ?

 

yep!

----------

## SnowBear

Merci ! :jap:

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Après quelques temps sous Manjaro je me suis remis à Gentoo, ça devient dur de s'en passer !

Nouveau pc avec processeur Ryzen 3700, carte graphique Nvidia GTX 1050, disque nvme 4.0, 16 gigas de ram DDR4 le tout gérer par une TUF gaming B550-plus, ça dépote et Gentoo est vraiment très agréable, réactive et solide !

Que du bonheur malgré quelques problèmes encore pour résoudre les problèmes de portage mais je m'en sors plutôt bien.

Content de revenir !  :Smile: 

----------

